# Un tradito può diventare amante?



## newbie (10 Novembre 2014)

*Un tradito può diventare amante?*

Un tradito può diventare amante a sua volta, pur consapevole di quanto egli stesso ha sofferto per il tradimento?
E se lo diventa...perchè? Perchè non lo frena il ricordo del proprio stesso dolore? Il ricordo dei vari ed eventuali insulti che a suo tempo destinò all'amante del propio amore? E' davvero giustificazione sufficiente il pensiero "ah questo/a mi piace, vedo che ci sta, se non ci stesse con me ci starebbe con qualcun'altro/a, quindi tanto vale che me lo prenda io?" oppure il pensiero "quella/o era una troia/stronzo perchè si comportò così e colà, mentre io non pretendo niente e lo/la lascio libero/a di vivere pienamente la sua famiglia"

E se lo diventa, ma quanto cattivo è? e quindi, con questa cattiveria, ci è nato o è essa stessa conseguenza del tradimento subito?


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2014)

BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Come non quotare.


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

Io ne sono un esempio. A me è servito a capire e a perdonare. Forse servirebbe anche a te


----------



## Simy (10 Novembre 2014)

:sbatti:


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

Aggiungo: non l'ho fatto per vendetta


----------



## newbie (10 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



giusto, dimenticavo che siamo sul forum "brugole e motori", per cui è proprio irritante che la gente venga qui a fare domande di questo tipo.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Novembre 2014)

Secondo me può farlo per il motivo che vuole, se la/lo fa stare bene


----------



## newbie (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io ne sono un esempio. A me è servito a capire e a perdonare. Forse servirebbe anche a te


E non hai pensato nemmeno un momento al futuro prossimo possibile dolore della terza inconsapevole?

Per il resto, nella vita mai dire mai...però ora come ora.....provo talmente tanto schifo per la cosa, che prima di andare a letto col prossimo vorrò essere ben sicura che sia single. Senza contare che ho visto che non ci si guadagna molto a fare gli amanti, nemmeno in termini di stima da parte della persona di cui sei amante....


Poi, da alcune risposte mi pare non si sia capito il senso della mia domanda:
non ho chiesto se un tradito può a sua volta tradire. Ma se un tradito possa/voglia deliberatamente infilarsi nel mezzo di un'altra coppia. Che è un po' diverso.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> non ho chiesto se un tradito può a sua volta tradire. Ma se un tradito possa/voglia deliberatamente infilarsi nel mezzo di un'altra coppia. Che è un po' diverso.


Deliberatamente? Quindi per vendetta, giusto?
Se lo fa, un senso lo avrà...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Un tradito può diventare amante a sua volta, pur consapevole di quanto egli stesso ha sofferto per il tradimento?
> E se lo diventa...perchè? Perchè non lo frena il ricordo del proprio stesso dolore? Il ricordo dei vari ed eventuali insulti che a suo tempo destinò all'amante del propio amore? E' davvero giustificazione sufficiente il pensiero "ah questo/a mi piace, vedo che ci sta, se non ci stesse con me ci starebbe con qualcun'altro/a, quindi tanto vale che me lo prenda io?" oppure il pensiero "quella/o era una troia/stronzo perchè si comportò così e colà, mentre io non pretendo niente e lo/la lascio libero/a di vivere pienamente la sua famiglia"
> 
> E se lo diventa, ma quanto cattivo è? e quindi, con questa cattiveria, ci è nato o è essa stessa conseguenza del tradimento subito?


Perchè come tutti ha bisogno di amore, famiglia, stabilità, focolare e allo stesso tempo di emozioni nuove, diverse, brucianti, di farfalle nello stomaco. C'è chi meritevolmente si censura, si limita, teme e non vuole nemmeno conoscere la tentazione e chi prende atto dei propri desideri, delle proprie umane debolezze e si mette nelle condizioni mentali di cedere alla tentazione. Funziona così anche per gli spinelli, le sigarette, i dolci, lo shopping, l'uso del denaro, gli sport estremi.

Anzi secondo me un tradito ha vissuto la rottura del tabù ed è anche meno limitato.


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E non hai pensato nemmeno un momento al futuro prossimo possibile dolore della terza inconsapevole?
> 
> Per il resto, nella vita mai dire mai...però ora come ora.....provo talmente tanto schifo per la cosa, che prima di andare a letto col prossimo vorrò essere ben sicura che sia single. Senza contare che ho visto che non ci si guadagna molto a fare gli amanti, nemmeno in termini di stima da parte della persona di cui sei amante....
> 
> ...


allora la domanda non è se chi ha patito un tradimento possa innamorarsi di una persona impegnata,perchè solitamente il sentimento non guarda lo stato civile.

la domanda è se un/a trodito/a possa facocerizzarsi.    dipende dalla personalità.   tu probabilmente 6 rimasta talmente segnata dal dolore che stai provando che anche se fosse l'uomo dei tuoi sogni, rinunceresti.

altri penso che non si porrebbero il problema.   credo influisca molto il tasso di egocentrismo del soggetto.


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E non hai pensato nemmeno un momento al futuro prossimo possibile dolore della terza inconsapevole?
> 
> Per il resto, nella vita mai dire mai...però ora come ora.....provo talmente tanto schifo per la cosa, che prima di andare a letto col prossimo vorrò essere ben sicura che sia single. Senza contare che ho visto che non ci si guadagna molto a fare gli amanti, nemmeno in termini di stima da parte della persona di cui sei amante....
> 
> ...


tutto è possibile.
sul discorso "stima": io - nella mia vita precedente - magari non ho amato le mie amanti. Ma non ho mai mancato di rispetto, spesso erano donne di cui avevo buona stima, per buona parte di loro ho provato in seguito sentimenti di sincera amicizia.
La tua storia merita rispetto, ma sul neretto: se il tuo lui non è stato neanche capace di fermarsi dinanzi alla disistima (che per me condurrebbe quasi al ribbrezzo), e allora è un problema suo, non le categoria "traditori". Composta da persone...quindi sicuramente in larga parte Priapisti, ninfomani e mentitori.... ma magari qualcuno che pensa di aver probabilmente sbagliato ma "con una persona che merita rispetto/stima", quello c'è.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E non hai pensato nemmeno un momento al futuro prossimo possibile dolore della terza inconsapevole?
> 
> Per il resto, nella vita mai dire mai...però ora come ora.....provo talmente tanto schifo per la cosa, che prima di andare a letto col prossimo vorrò essere ben sicura che sia single. Senza contare che ho visto che non ci si guadagna molto a fare gli amanti, nemmeno in termini di stima da parte della persona di cui sei amante....
> 
> ...



ma che ne possiamo sapere?
tu vuoi?


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E non hai pensato nemmeno un momento al futuro prossimo possibile dolore della terza inconsapevole?
> 
> Per il resto, nella vita mai dire mai...però ora come ora.....provo talmente tanto schifo per la cosa, che prima di andare a letto col prossimo vorrò essere ben sicura che sia single. Senza contare che ho visto che non ci si guadagna molto a fare gli amanti, nemmeno in termini di stima da parte della persona di cui sei amante....
> 
> ...


Non mi sono messa in mezzo di nessuna coppia, non ho sedotto nessuno, a qualcuno ho pure consigliato e difeso la moglie [emoji4]  e se fossimo stati scoperti mi sarei tenuta gli insulti. Comunque credo si trattasi di traditori seriali


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2014)

non ho capito se non contempli il fatto che semplicemente  ci sia chi sta bene come sta e non si senta per nulla limitato, anzi i limiti potrebbe vederli in chi  ha bisogno della tentazione per sentirsi "vivo".
 come c'è chi non ha bisogno di fumare o drogarsi per sentirsi  anche un po' euforico della  vita comunque 





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè come tutti ha bisogno di amore, famiglia, stabilità, focolare e allo stesso tempo di emozioni nuove, diverse, brucianti, di farfalle nello stomaco. C'è chi meritevolmente si censura,* si limita, teme *e *non vuole nemmeno conoscere la tentazione* e chi prende atto dei propri desideri, delle proprie umane debolezze e si mette nelle condizioni mentali di cedere alla tentazione. Funziona così anche per gli spinelli, le sigarette, i dolci, lo shopping, l'uso del denaro, gli sport estremi.
> 
> Anzi secondo me un tradito ha vissuto la rottura del tabù ed è anche meno *limitato*.


----------



## Stark72 (10 Novembre 2014)

Sembra, pare, si dice, che il maschio tradito abbia un nodo al pisello con il quale tramortisce le vittime e la femmina tradita abbia la patata orizzontale coi denti!!!!!.
Solo suuuuuuuuuuuuu.....Rieduchescional Ciannellllllll....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito se non contempli il fatto che semplicemente  ci sia chi sta bene come sta e non si senta per nulla limitato, anzi i limiti potrebbe vederli in chi  ha bisogno della tentazione per sentirsi "vivo".
> come c'è chi non ha bisogno di fumare o drogarsi per sentirsi  anche un po' euforico della  vita comunque


Contemplo tutto altrochè e ho scritto che chi non cede alle tentazioni lo fa meritevolmente, perchè comunque è un sotterfugio. L'esempio delle sigarette, canne, ecc. non mi riguarda, ma le dinamiche sono le stesse.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E non hai pensato nemmeno un momento al futuro prossimo possibile dolore della terza inconsapevole?
> 
> Per il resto, nella vita mai dire mai...però ora come ora.....provo talmente tanto schifo per la cosa, che prima di andare a letto col prossimo vorrò essere ben sicura che sia single. Senza contare che ho visto che non ci si guadagna molto a fare gli amanti, nemmeno in termini di stima da parte della persona di cui sei amante....
> 
> ...



L'idea di rendere pan per focaccia al fedifrago penso che sia balenata un po' a tutti i traditi/e.

Quella di scegliere deliberatamente di infilarsi in mezzo ad un'altra coppia, non credo...al tradito interessa, se mai, vendicarsi del proprio traditore, non fare del male ad una terza persona innocente.
Se poi succede che l'ipotetico amante sia anche impegnato...ormai è fatta.


----------



## newbie (10 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Deliberatamente? Quindi per vendetta, giusto?
> Se lo fa, un senso lo avrà...


Deliberatamente = volontariamente

la vendetta non c'entra.

mi sa che faccio prima a fare un esempio pratico.
Io (un io ipotetico) 30 anni fa (periodo ipotetico) sono stato tradito dal mio partner. Ora provo attrazione per PincoPallino, ma vengo a sapere che pincopallino è (più o meno felicemente) impegnato e non ha nel breve periodo nessuna intenzioni di liberarsi. Ci provo lo stesso?

Vincent: nel mio caso specifico...la stima c'era prima (e molta anche!). Poi è scemata man mano che le cose si sono evolute. Diciamo che la stima c'è stata finchè la conoscenza è stata su un piano superficiale.  Credo sia quello che può capitare se t'infili nel letto di una persona con cui hai avuto ben poche opportunità di fare conversazione. 

Diletta: se per sfiga di eventi, l'ipotetico amante fosse pure impegnato, mi guarderei bene dal farmelo amante. Prima di andare a letto con una persona, voglio parlarci almeno quel tanto che serve per sapere se è impegnato o no. Inoltre uno che ci stesse pur essendo altrove alloggiato non sarebbe proprio il mio tipo, quindi ha perso in partenza.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Deliberatamente = volontariamente
> 
> la vendetta non c'entra.
> 
> ...


E allora avevo capito bene. Fai come te pare 
Perchè non dovresti? Perchè hai sofferto? Perchè privare gli altri di questa esperienza?


----------



## newbie (10 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Funziona così anche per gli spinelli, le sigarette, i dolci, lo shopping, l'uso del denaro, gli sport estremi.


In linea di principio: se io mi strafogo di spinelli, sigarette, dolci, shopping, ecc ecc...non danneggio consapevolemente una terza persona. 
Semmai, un esempio più calzante potrebbe essere (dal mio punto di vista, chiaro): mi sbronzo, guido, investo qualcuno. La volta successiva che esco mi guardo bene dallo sbronzarmi e/o dal guidare


EDIT:
anzi no, l'esempio corretto sarebbe:
uno sbronzo m'investe. Io mi guarderò bene in futuro dallo sbronzarmi e guidare perchè ho provato sulla mia pelle che è una cattiva idea


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Un tradito può diventare amante a sua volta, pur consapevole di quanto egli stesso ha sofferto per il tradimento?
> E se lo diventa...perchè? Perchè non lo frena il ricordo del proprio stesso dolore? Il ricordo dei vari ed eventuali insulti che a suo tempo destinò all'amante del propio amore? E' davvero giustificazione sufficiente il pensiero "ah questo/a mi piace, vedo che ci sta, se non ci stesse con me ci starebbe con qualcun'altro/a, quindi tanto vale che me lo prenda io?" oppure il pensiero "quella/o era una troia/stronzo perchè si comportò così e colà, mentre io non pretendo niente e lo/la lascio libero/a di vivere pienamente la sua famiglia"
> 
> E se lo diventa, ma quanto cattivo è? e quindi, con questa cattiveria, ci è nato o è essa stessa conseguenza del tradimento subito?


Mamma mia quante domande :singleeye: Ma perché ?!


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Secondo me la cosa piu' logica, quando si puo', e' lasciare il traditore. 

Quando per mille altri motivi te lo tieni,  capita eccome di tradire a tua volta. Per stare bene, per non pensare piu' al resto. 

Ognuno lo fa con la sua motivazione. 

Sul fatto che sia impegnato certo che ci pensi, poi pensi anche che chi ha scopato con tuo marito non se ne e' fatto un problema, anzi, è allora se ti piace metti da parte i principi, d'altronde solo tu devi averne?

Diventi concreta, realista.

Non te lo sei andato a  cercare, di norma, anzi, lo avresti preferito libero, ma vai a trovarlo uno che ti piace e pure libero, nel mondo dei sogni, e allora te lo prendi e, se non altro, non diventi certo, se non sei carogna,  come la facocera.

Pero' tu sei giovane, altra STORIA.  

Hai possibilita' enormi. Chi te lo fa fare? 

Riguardo al dolore,  l'ex traditore non provera' mai mai mai lo stesso dolore, perche' e' gia' stato dall'altra parte della barricata.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> In linea di principio: se io mi strafogo di spinelli, sigarette, dolci, shopping, ecc ecc...non danneggio consapevolemente una terza persona.
> Semmai, un esempio più calzante potrebbe essere (dal mio punto di vista, chiaro): mi sbronzo, guido, investo qualcuno. La volta successiva che esco mi guardo bene dallo sbronzarmi e/o dal guidare
> 
> 
> ...


ma danneggiare consapevolmente un'altra persona......
ma non è mica sempre così......
tipo se uno/a si fosse scopato il mio ex marito.2
mica mi avrebbe danneggiato.

qui, eventualmente, chi ti ha investito
è il tuo compagno.
invece di cercare scuse, lascialo!


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia quante domande :singleeye: Ma perché ?!


effetto diletta, temo.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> effetto diletta, temo.


Nel senso che l'ha influenzata ?


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che l'ha influenzata ?


ma, sino al primo pomeriggio new scriveva che l'altra era l'ultimo dei problemi.....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma, sino al primo pomeriggio new scriveva che l'altra era l'ultimo dei problemi.....


Ah ok


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

Al di là del tradire (io sono libera e non tradisco nessuno) il problema me lo sono posto.
E l'uomo impegnato mi è sceso in stima.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del tradire (io sono libera e non tradisco nessuno) il problema me lo sono posto.
> E l'uomo impegnato mi è sceso in stima.


vero.
il punto è quello!


----------



## Eratò (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Un tradito può diventare amante a sua volta, pur consapevole di quanto egli stesso ha sofferto per il tradimento?
> E se lo diventa...perchè? Perchè non lo frena il ricordo del proprio stesso dolore? Il ricordo dei vari ed eventuali insulti che a suo tempo destinò all'amante del propio amore? E' davvero giustificazione sufficiente il pensiero "ah questo/a mi piace, vedo che ci sta, se non ci stesse con me ci starebbe con qualcun'altro/a, quindi tanto vale che me lo prenda io?" oppure il pensiero "quella/o era una troia/stronzo perchè si comportò così e colà, mentre io non pretendo niente e lo/la lascio libero/a di vivere pienamente la sua famiglia"
> 
> E se lo diventa, ma quanto cattivo è? e quindi, con questa cattiveria, ci è nato o è essa stessa conseguenza del tradimento subito?


Certo che lo puo' diventare...siamo tutti esseri capaci di tutto e del contrario di tutto indipendentemente dalla sofferenza subita.E' da tempo che trovo molto soggettiva la distinzione traditore/tradito.


----------



## Lucrezia (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Un tradito può diventare amante a sua volta, pur consapevole di quanto egli stesso ha sofferto per il tradimento?
> E se lo diventa...perchè? Perchè non lo frena il ricordo del proprio stesso dolore? Il ricordo dei vari ed eventuali insulti che a suo tempo destinò all'amante del propio amore? E' davvero giustificazione sufficiente il pensiero "ah questo/a mi piace, vedo che ci sta, se non ci stesse con me ci starebbe con qualcun'altro/a, quindi tanto vale che me lo prenda io?" oppure il pensiero "quella/o era una troia/stronzo perchè si comportò così e colà, mentre io non pretendo niente e lo/la lascio libero/a di vivere pienamente la sua famiglia"
> 
> E se lo diventa, ma quanto cattivo è? e quindi, con questa cattiveria, ci è nato o è essa stessa conseguenza del tradimento subito?


Può. Anzi, aiuta a capire. Io sono stata tradita e molto più tardi sono stata amante e traditrice, ma non vedo alcun nesso tra le tre cose.
Non mi risulta che gli amanti siano sfasciatori di coppie e creature malvage; la responsabilità non è loro, la coppia non è loro, il problema non nasce da una loro decisione. é naturale arrabbiarsi con loro, ma non sono veramente loro a portare una bomba ad orologeria all'interno della coppia ufficiale. Al massimo sono uno strumento. 
Il motivo per cui normalmente mi sottraggo a uomini sposati/impegnati non è la tutela di un'ipotetica moglie sonosciuta da un trauma: cosa accade in un matrimonio non mio non sono fatti miei, e di certo il mio intento non è quello di salvare i rapporti altrui. Mi ritiro perchè fare l'amante è una merda, non vedo quale altro motivo potrebbe esserci.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Può. Anzi, aiuta a capire. Io sono stata tradita e molto più tardi sono stata amante e traditrice, ma non vedo alcun nesso tra le tre cose.
> Non mi risulta che gli amanti siano sfasciatori di coppie e creature malvage; la responsabilità non è loro, la coppia non è loro, il problema non nasce da una loro decisione. é naturale arrabbiarsi con loro, ma non sono veramente loro a portare una bomba ad orologeria all'interno della coppia ufficiale. Al massimo sono uno strumento.
> Il motivo per cui normalmente mi sottraggo a uomini sposati/impegnati non è la tutela di un'ipotetica moglie sonosciuta da un trauma: cosa accade in un matrimonio non mio non sono fatti miei, e di certo il mio intento non è quello di salvare i rapporti altrui. Mi ritiro perchè fare l'amante è una merda, non vedo quale altro motivo potrebbe esserci.


Comdivido quello che hai scritto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Allora non dovremmo neanche preoccuparci delle guerre nel mondo o delle conseguenze dei nostri consumi finché non ci toccano direttamente.
Essendo adulti abbiamo una visione ampia delle cose e dovremmo considerare le conseguenze delle nostre scelte.
Pensare di non avere responsabilità è assurdo.
Allora compriamoci tutti pellicce perché non dipende da noi che ci siano animali allevati e uccisi per quello.
O potrei fare qualsiasi altro esempio.
Ci preoccupiamo delle oche e non degli altri esseri umani?


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non dovremmo neanche preoccuparci delle guerre nel mondo o delle conseguenze dei nostri consumi finché non ci toccano direttamente.
> Essendo adulti abbiamo una visione ampia delle cose e dovremmo considerare le conseguenze delle nostre scelte.
> Pensare di non avere responsabilità è assurdo.
> Allora compriamoci tutti pellicce perché non dipende da noi che ci siano animali allevati e uccisi per quello.
> ...


La scelta di fottersene delle conseguenza la fa chi tradisce non la donna con cui tradisce.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2014)

Discussione già nata diverse volte...
Sostanzialmente la domanda è: ma chi fa l'amante di una persona impegnata, non si sente responsabile?

Io avevo risposto non in modo logico ma descrittivo.

-con un uomo sposato che abitualmente tradisce, non mi sento responsabile per nulla
-con un uomo sposato fedele che proprio con me comincia a concepire l'idea di tradire, mi sentirei molto responsabile (condizionale perchè i fedeli non li considero a priori)
-con un uomo sposato che abitualmente tradisce senza farsi problemi e senza mettere in dubbio la coppia, ma che con me comincia a dubitare del matrimonio bla bla, mi sentirei molto responsabile


----------



## Nicka (11 Novembre 2014)

Io credo che i rapporti umani non vadano troppo condizionati dalle definizioni che ci diamo.
Chi ci dice che non sarebbe nato comunque qualcosa? Intendo dire: chi dice che il tradimento subito sia realmente la causa?
E soprattutto, non ci sono giustificazioni di sorta. O meglio, ognuno si giustifica con se stesso a seconda della motivazione che ritiene più vicina a quello che sente.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> La scelta di fottersene delle conseguenza la fa chi tradisce non la donna con cui tradisce.


quoto



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Discussione già nata diverse volte...
> Sostanzialmente la domanda è: ma chi fa l'amante di una persona impegnata, non si sente responsabile?
> 
> Io avevo risposto non in modo logico ma descrittivo.
> ...


mi levo ti torno alla velocità della lucee capisco che ho trovato la persona sbagliata che nulla ha capito del nostro rapporto.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Un tradito può diventare amante a sua volta, pur consapevole di quanto egli stesso ha sofferto per il tradimento?
> E se lo diventa...perchè? Perchè non lo frena il ricordo del proprio stesso dolore? Il ricordo dei vari ed eventuali insulti che a suo tempo destinò all'amante del propio amore? E' davvero giustificazione sufficiente il pensiero "ah questo/a mi piace, vedo che ci sta, se non ci stesse con me ci starebbe con qualcun'altro/a, quindi tanto vale che me lo prenda io?" oppure il pensiero "quella/o era una troia/stronzo perchè si comportò così e colà, mentre io non pretendo niente e lo/la lascio libero/a di vivere pienamente la sua famiglia"
> 
> E se lo diventa, ma quanto cattivo è? e quindi, con questa cattiveria, ci è nato o è essa stessa conseguenza del tradimento subito?


io ho sempre pensato che i traditori fossero "brutte persone", senza valori o principi morali, delle persone che se ne fregassero del partner e che pensassero solamente a se stessi. E non mi è mai balenata l'idea di tradire a mia volta, anzi, fino a qualche tempo fa mi faceva schifo il sol pensiero. Poi si cambia, si arriva a capire certe cose sul tuo essere stata tradita. E si incomincia pensare che forse ci potrebbe essere una parte di noi che chiede un pareggio di conti. Poi sta anoi prender coscienza di questo atteggiamento è rifletterci su. Per rispondere alla tua domanda, adesso ti dico che sì, un tradito potrebbe tradire  a sua volta.


----------



## rewindmee (11 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> -con un uomo sposato che abitualmente tradisce, non mi sento responsabile per nulla


Hai da fare giovedì? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lucrezia (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non dovremmo neanche preoccuparci delle guerre nel mondo o delle conseguenze dei nostri consumi finché non ci toccano direttamente.
> Essendo adulti abbiamo una visione ampia delle cose e dovremmo considerare le conseguenze delle nostre scelte.
> Pensare di non avere responsabilità è assurdo.
> Allora compriamoci tutti pellicce perché non dipende da noi che ci siano animali allevati e uccisi per quello.
> ...


Cosa c'entra? Sarebbe presuntuoso pensare che le scelte debba farle io per qualcun altro e 'salvarlo' da una presunta mancanza di etica e sfascio del matrimonio. Non è il mio compito, visto che qui si sta parlando di adulti, non di bambini. 'Scelgo al posto tuo' non è una scelta didattica e toglie rispetto, responsabilità e potere alla persona che sceglie. La vita è la sua, e io non sono nessuno per potermi permettere di giudicare le altrui vite, men che meno scegliere per altri e fargli la predica. Io scelgo per me, punto. Se il traditore stia mancando di rispetto alla sua donna o le stia facendo del male con la sua scelta, io non posso saperlo a priori; non so cosa accada fra di loro, non so quali siano le motivazioni e le spinte, sono affari loro, non ho la conoscenza per 'schierarmi' da nessuna parte.


----------



## rewindmee (11 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E si incomincia pensare che forse ci potrebbe essere *una parte di noi che chiede un pareggio di conti*. Poi sta anoi prender coscienza di questo atteggiamento è rifletterci su. Per rispondere alla tua domanda, adesso ti dico che sì, un tradito potrebbe tradire  a sua volta.


E' la prima cosa che mi viene in mente, quando ascolto queste storie, ma c'è chi nega


----------



## Fantastica (11 Novembre 2014)

Quoto Lucrezia integralmente.
Aggiungo per Nausicaa: sentirsi responsabili cosa significa? 
Il mio amante non ha mai minimamente pensato di tradire sua moglie in 14 anni di matrimonio. Ma ha anche sempre lasciato una porta aperta a me, nel suo intimo, e sua moglie l'ha sempre saputo che io sarei stata potenzialmente pericolosa, perché di me lui a lei aveva parlato. 
Di cosa devo sentirmi responsabile? Di dargli ciò che ha sempre desiderato, anche quando si è unito in un matrimonio superfedele ?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Hai da fare giovedì? :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Grazie ma sono già impegnata


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> La scelta di fottersene delle conseguenza la fa chi tradisce non la donna con cui tradisce.


:up::up::up:


----------



## animalibera (11 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora la domanda non è se chi ha patito un tradimento possa innamorarsi di una persona impegnata,perchè solitamente il sentimento non guarda lo stato civile*.*
> 
> la domanda è se un/a trodito/a possa facocerizzarsi.    dipende dalla personalità.   tu probabilmente 6 rimasta talmente segnata dal dolore che stai provando che anche se fosse l'uomo dei tuoi sogni, rinunceresti.
> 
> *altri penso che non si porrebbero il problema.   credo influisca molto il tasso di egocentrismo del soggetto*.



Secondo me dopo aver subito un tradimento e superato il dolore si arriva alla consapevolezza che l'amore e il sesso vanno ben al di là delle convenzioni sociali.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

No, io, che tendo a sentirmi in colpa per
l'aria che respiro, non mi sentirei affatto responsabile.
stranissimo.
forse sono una 'facocera'?


----------



## Minerva (11 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie ma sono già impegnata


ma allora sei fedele


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> La scelta di fottersene delle conseguenza la fa chi tradisce non la donna con cui tradisce.


Questo è quel che pensi tu.
Io me ne sono preoccupata.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora la domanda non è se chi ha patito un tradimento possa innamorarsi di una persona impegnata,perchè solitamente il sentimento non guarda lo stato civile.
> 
> la domanda è se un/a trodito/a possa facocerizzarsi.    dipende dalla personalità.   tu probabilmente 6 rimasta talmente segnata dal dolore che stai provando che anche se fosse l'uomo dei tuoi sogni, rinunceresti.
> 
> altri penso che non si porrebbero il problema.   credo influisca molto il tasso di egocentrismo del soggetto.


ah ecco, infatti mia madre lo diceva, egocentrica.
:up:


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> No, io, che tendo a sentirmi in colpa per
> l'aria che respiro, non mi sentirei affatto responsabile.
> stranissimo.
> forse sono una 'facocera'?



Non credo.

La facocera oltre a scoparsi uno impegnato poi rompe le palle a lui ed alla famiglia di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra? Sarebbe presuntuoso pensare che le scelte debba farle io per qualcun altro e 'salvarlo' da una presunta mancanza di etica e sfascio del matrimonio. Non è il mio compito, visto che qui si sta parlando di adulti, non di bambini. 'Scelgo al posto tuo' non è una scelta didattica e toglie rispetto, responsabilità e potere alla persona che sceglie. La vita è la sua, e io non sono nessuno per potermi permettere di giudicare le altrui vite, men che meno scegliere per altri e fargli la predica. Io scelgo per me, punto. Se il traditore stia mancando di rispetto alla sua donna o le stia facendo del male con la sua scelta, io non posso saperlo a priori; non so cosa accada fra di loro, non so quali siano le motivazioni e le spinte, sono affari loro, non ho la conoscenza per 'schierarmi' da nessuna parte.


Ma io non scelgo per lui, scelgo per me.
In quella situazione IO non ci voglio entrare.
Non me ne frega nulla se è seriale o no.
Io non ci sto: scelgo per me.
Io non compro da un ricettatore. Potrà aver ricevuto la merce in mille modi diversi e avere anche ragioni di sopravvivenza per farlo ma io non ci sto. Non valuto quello che fa lui ma quello che faccio io.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Il mio traditore era un seriale (scoperto troppo tardi) ma la serie è composta di singole unità.
Se ogni singola unità non ci fosse stata la serie non si sarebbe formata.
Ovvio che la responsabilità maggiore è stata di lui (infatti lui è finito fuori a calci in culo. Non ho scaricato sulle donne le sue responsabilità per tenermelo, come hanno fatto altr*) ma le amanti hanno fatto una scelta consapevole che avrebbero ben potuto non fare.

Sentirsi sollevati da ogni responsabilità perché la responsabilità è dell'altro mi sembra proprio concettualmente e logicamente assurdo.
Si può scegliere consapevolmente di fare una cosa "brutta" a un'altra persona perché non ce ne frega nulla, perché non la conosciamo o perché non pensiamo di poter realmente incidere. Questo accade, ad esempio, quando spendiamo soldi in sciocchezze e cose superflue senza pensare che un consumo più attento potrebbe liberare risorse per chi ha bisogno.
Ma questo sarebbe un'azione attiva di beneficienza.
Non diventare amante è un'azione passiva che ci fa evitare di essere il secondo elemento (dopo il traditore) necessario al tradimento.
In fin dei conti non ci priva di qualcosa di necessario.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non scelgo per lui, scelgo per me.
> In quella situazione IO non ci voglio entrare.
> Non me ne frega nulla se è seriale o no.
> Io non ci sto: scelgo per me.
> Io non compro da un ricettatore. Potrà aver ricevuto la merce in mille modi diversi e avere anche ragioni di sopravvivenza per farlo ma io non ci sto. Non valuto quello che fa lui ma quello che faccio io.


giusto. E' la stessa cosa.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio traditore era un seriale (scoperto troppo tardi) ma la serie è composta di singole unità.
> Se ogni singola unità non ci fosse stata la serie non si sarebbe formata.
> Ovvio che la responsabilità maggiore è stata di lui (infatti lui è finito fuori a calci in culo. Non ho scaricato sulle donne le sue responsabilità per tenermelo, come hanno fatto altr*) ma le amanti hanno fatto una scelta consapevole che avrebbero ben potuto non fare.
> 
> ...


indubbiamente.
pero' la natura del seriale, seppur inespressa, tale sarebbe rimasta.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non credo.
> 
> La facocera oltre a scoparsi uno impegnato poi rompe le palle a lui ed alla famiglia di lui.


Ma no, questa e' patologia, chissà di che tipo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> indubbiamente.
> pero' la natura del seriale, seppur inespressa, tale sarebbe rimasta.


Io non credo, come dice Fantastica, alla natura in queste cose.
E' come per qualsiasi dipendenza.
Si può avere la predisposizione a trovare la soluzione dei propri problemi personali fuori da sé attuando comportamenti compulsivi ma se nessuno ti vende l'eroina non diventi tossico, se nessuno ti offre occasioni di gioco d'azzardo non diventi dipendente dal gioco, se nessuno accetta di avere relazioni con chi è impegnato non puoi diventare seriale.
In mancanza di espedienti di quel genere si è obbligati a prendere atto delle proprie insicurezze e affrontarle.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma no, questa e' patologia, chissà di che tipo.


La cosiddetta Facocera(definizione del forum) può essere una persona fragile che non riesce a non investire tutte le proprie aspettative o può essere espressione di problematiche antiche non risolte.
In ogni caso manca di senso della realtà.


----------



## spleen (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io non credo, come dice Fantastica, alla natura in queste cose.*
> E' come per qualsiasi dipendenza.
> Si può avere la predisposizione a trovare la soluzione dei propri problemi personali fuori da sé attuando comportamenti compulsivi ma se nessuno ti vende l'eroina non diventi tossico, se nessuno ti offre occasioni di gioco d'azzardo non diventi dipendente dal gioco, se nessuno accetta di avere relazioni con chi è impegnato non puoi diventare seriale.
> In mancanza di espedienti di quel genere si è obbligati a prendere atto delle proprie insicurezze e affrontarle.


La questione è ampiamente dibattuta (e dibattibile). Lo sai bene.
Resta da defiire anche antropologicamente il peso dell' influenza culturale e sociale, nei paesi arabi i tradimenti sono rarissimi ma io non ci vorrei vivere comunque.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo, come dice Fantastica, alla natura in queste cose.
> E' come per qualsiasi dipendenza.
> Si può avere la predisposizione a trovare la soluzione dei propri problemi personali fuori da sé attuando comportamenti compulsivi ma se nessuno ti vende l'eroina non diventi tossico, se nessuno ti offre occasioni di gioco d'azzardo non diventi dipendente dal gioco, se nessuno accetta di avere relazioni con chi è impegnato non puoi diventare seriale.
> In mancanza di espedienti di quel genere si è obbligati a prendere atto delle proprie insicurezze e affrontarle.



Certo, se nessun donna fosse disponibile con gli uomini  impegnati  potrebbero andare solo a puttane,  ma e' fantascienza.   Purtroppo.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo, come dice Fantastica, alla natura in queste cose.
> E' come per qualsiasi dipendenza.
> Si può avere la predisposizione a trovare la soluzione dei propri problemi personali fuori da sé attuando comportamenti compulsivi ma se nessuno ti vende l'eroina non diventi tossico, se nessuno ti offre occasioni di gioco d'azzardo non diventi dipendente dal gioco, se nessuno accetta di avere relazioni con chi è impegnato non puoi diventare seriale.
> In mancanza di espedienti di quel genere si è obbligati a prendere atto delle proprie insicurezze e affrontarle.


Secondo me, sull'ultima frase, NO.
si cerca un'altra dipendenza, sono infinite.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosiddetta Facocera(definizione del forum) può essere una persona fragile che non riesce a non investire tutte le proprie aspettative o può essere espressione di problematiche antiche non risolte.
> In ogni caso manca di senso della realtà.


Tipo una parte di me.
oggi come oggi, non so se andrei, neppure una volta,
con un uomo impegnato.
pero'.....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> La questione è ampiamente dibattuta (e dibattibile). Lo sai bene.
> Resta da defiire anche antropologicamente il peso dell' influenza culturale e sociale, nei paesi arabi i tradimenti sono rarissimi ma io non ci vorrei vivere comunque.


Questo è quello che credi tu .  come farebbe uno a conoscere la possibile seconda moglie se non ci fosse prima la disponibilità a star con uno sposato? O forse credi che il consenso della prima moglie sia scontato?


----------



## Apollonia (11 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' la prima cosa che mi viene in mente, quando ascolto queste storie, ma c'è chi nega


Certo che esiste questo pensiero. Che poi si realizzi è un altro paio di maniche!


----------



## spleen (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che credi tu .��  come farebbe uno a conoscere la possibile seconda moglie se non ci fosse prima la disponibilità a star con uno sposato? O forse credi che il consenso della prima moglie sia scontato?


Tu ragioni con la tua testa da occidentale emancipata.
La pogamia è meno diffusa in effetti di quello che noi occidentali siamo portati a pensare, di solito tra i molto abbienti, in secondo luogo, tra questi, il matrimonio è visto più come un contratto, dove il sentimenti entrano molto poco. I rapporti sociali tra uomini e donne in generale sono ridotti al minimo e la bassissima incidenza di MST lo testimonia.
Ma in effetti secondo me non è questo il punto, il vero problema è comprendere fino in fondo quanto "forte" sia la componente di carattere evolutivo comportamentale e su questo il dibattito potrebbe essere infinito ed è tuttora irrisolto. Far dipendere tutto da ragioni (decisioni) di carattere soggettivo è comunque riduttivo (oltre a non essere vero). 
E' come parlare del libero arbitrio, ciascuno è responsabile del proprio, ma ciascuno ha la sua storia.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu ragioni con la tua testa da occidentale emancipata.
> La pogamia è meno diffusa in effetti di quello che noi occidentali siamo portati a pensare, di solito tra i molto abbienti, in secondo luogo, tra questi, il matrimonio è visto più come un contratto, dove il sentimenti entrano molto poco. I rapporti sociali tra uomini e donne in generale sono ridotti al minimo e la bassissima incidenza di MST lo testimonia.
> Ma in effetti secondo me non è questo il punto, il vero problema è comprendere fino in fondo quanto "forte" sia la componente di carattere evolutivo comportamentale e su questo il dibattito potrebbe essere infinito ed è tuttora irrisolto. Far dipendere tutto da ragioni (decisioni) di carattere soggettivo è comunque riduttivo (oltre a non essere vero).
> E' come parlare del libero arbitrio, ciascuno è responsabile del proprio, ma ciascuno ha la sua storia.


Veramente io parlavo per conoscenza diretta e non con pregiudizio da occidentale. Del resto dibattiamo ogni giorno tra occidentali con posizioni diverse . È naturale che milioni di persone di paesi diversi con situazioni economiche, sociali, politiche diverse non possano essere uguali anche formalmente accomunate da un'appartenenza religiosa. Facevo una battuta in base a fatti conosciuti per contrastare un'opinione che generalizzava.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio traditore era un seriale (scoperto troppo tardi) ma la serie è composta di singole unità.
> Se ogni singola unità non ci fosse stata la serie non si sarebbe formata.
> Ovvio che la responsabilità maggiore è stata di lui (infatti lui è finito fuori a calci in culo. Non ho scaricato sulle donne le sue responsabilità per tenermelo, come hanno fatto altr*) ma le amanti hanno fatto una scelta consapevole che avrebbero ben potuto non fare.
> 
> ...


Qui sembri Diletta


----------



## spleen (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io parlavo per conoscenza diretta e non con pregiudizio da occidentale. *Del resto dibattiamo ogni giorno tra occidentali con posizioni diverse *. È naturale che milioni di persone di paesi diversi con situazioni economiche, sociali, politiche diverse non possano essere uguali anche formalmente accomunate da un'appartenenza religiosa. Facevo una battuta in base a fatti conosciuti per contrastare un'opinione che generalizzava.


E' vero .... grazie al cielo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui sembri Diletta



 non ho detto che ci sono le maliarde, anche perché conoscendole sarebbe ridicolo, ma che se lui è stato pessimo  (se si potesse direi pessimissimo) non ha agito da solo. E io non voglio fare altrettanto. Era questa la domanda. Io non voglio essere complice volontaria attiva di un tradimento. Già sono complice di tante ingiustizie involontariamente.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> �� non ho detto che ci sono le maliarde, anche perché conoscendole sarebbe ridicolo, ma che se lui è stato pessimo  (se si potesse direi pessimissimo) non ha agito da solo. E io non voglio fare altrettanto. Era questa la domanda. Io non voglio essere complice volontaria attiva di un tradimento. Già sono complice di tante ingiustizie involontariamente.



Si  capiva bene l'intento.  Condivisibile ma utopistico.  Tu fai benissimo e sei coerente.


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

I due casi in cui sono recentemente andata che erano impegnati: mi hanno rotto le scatole loro (io sono troppo pigra per dare il primo passo ma neanche il secondo) e poi erano storie di sesso, nemmeno matta mi sarei voluta sostituire a le loro donne che anzi, mi facevano tenerezza... infatti sono state storie con poco futuro ma che a me hanno servito per riappropriarmi della mia parte "femmina" soffocata. 
Adesso non lo rifarei, credo (mai dire mai) precisamente perché non vorrei precludermi a priori un evolversi di una storia.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

a me non sembra tanto utopistico pensare di evitare le persone impegnate.è ancora più strano che lo facciano quelli che ben hanno sofferto per tradimento





disincantata ha detto:


> Si  capiva bene l'intento.  Condivisibile ma utopistico.  Tu fai benissimo e sei coerente.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

ma cosa vuol dire che ti hanno rotto le scatole loro, santo cielo.
certo, sono stati responsabili inprima persona ...ma se tu avessi voluto non fartele rompere ci saresti riuscita benissimo.oltretutto per "riappropriarti della tua parte di femmina"...ma non ce n'erano di liberi?





drusilla ha detto:


> I due casi in cui sono recentemente andata che erano impegnati: *mi hanno rotto le scatole loro* (io sono troppo pigra per dare il primo passo ma neanche il secondo) e poi erano storie di sesso, nemmeno matta mi sarei voluta sostituire a le loro donne che anzi, mi facevano tenerezza... infatti sono state storie con poco futuro ma che a me hanno servito per riappropriarmi della mia parte "femmina" soffocata.
> Adesso non lo rifarei, credo (mai dire mai) precisamente perché non vorrei precludermi a priori un evolversi di una storia.


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non sembra tanto utopistico pensare di evitare le persone impegnate.è ancora più strano che lo facciano quelli che ben hanno sofferto per tradimento


Quando sono stata tradita (con la baby sitter ) non me la sono presa con lei. Che poi era una psicopatica (mi faceva chiamate anonime, era ossessionata da me). Mi fa pena, ha giocato pesante e ha perso; lui l'ha lasciata ed è tornato con me. Ma se non fosse stata lei sarebbe stata qualcun'altra. Dare importanti colpe a degli "istrumenti" non mi sembra intelligente. Un/una amante è un istrumento, e comunica tante cose di una coppia


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

ancora ....ma infatti non è questione che chi viene tradita se la debba prendere con lei...
ma se io sono quella a cui rompono le scatole decido autonomamente di non collaborare al tradimento   





drusilla ha detto:


> *Quando sono stata tradita (con la baby sitte*r ) non me la sono presa con lei. Che poi era una psicopatica (mi faceva chiamate anonime, era ossessionata da me). Mi fa pena, ha giocato pesante e ha perso; lui l'ha lasciata ed è tornato con me. Ma se non fosse stata lei sarebbe stata qualcun'altra. Dare importanti colpe a degli "istrumenti" non mi sembra intelligente. Un/una amante è un istrumento, e comunica tante cose di una coppia


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

ma io sono io, non sono un'altra .è questo il punto.


drusilla ha detto:


> Quando sono stata tradita (con la baby sitter ) non me la sono presa con lei. Che poi era una psicopatica (mi faceva chiamate anonime, era ossessionata da me). Mi fa pena, ha giocato pesante e ha perso; lui l'ha lasciata ed è tornato con me. *Ma se non fosse stata lei sarebbe stata qualcun'altra*. Dare importanti colpe a degli "istrumenti" non mi sembra intelligente. Un/una amante è un istrumento, e comunica tante cose di una coppia


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quando sono stata tradita (con la baby sitter ) non me la sono presa con lei. Che poi era una psicopatica (mi faceva chiamate anonime, era ossessionata da me). Mi fa pena, ha giocato pesante e ha perso; lui l'ha lasciata ed è tornato con me. Ma se non fosse stata lei sarebbe stata qualcun'altra. Dare importanti colpe a degli "istrumenti" non mi sembra intelligente. *Un/una amante è un istrumento, e comunica tante cose di una coppia*


Interessante teoria. La approfondisci? A te cosa ha fatto capire?


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Interessante teoria. La approfondisci? A te cosa ha fatto capire?


nel nostro caso veramente era logico che ci sarebbe stato, diciamo la ciliegina sulla torta dei nostri molti problemi. 

La scelta di andare con lei e non con un'altra, fatta da un passivo - aggressivo: era l'opposto mio, è stato corteggiato tanto da questa (segnala la pigrizia, e soprattutto l'alibi di "non l'ho cercata io" ), ma comunque mi faceva del male perché mi conosceva, stava con mio figlio più ore di me, si è sostituita a me. Tutto agghiacciante, ma il fattore meno importante era lei, l'amante. 
Quando io ci sono stata con gli impegnati, ero io l'istrumento: facevano con me le porcate che le loro donne non volevano fare, etc... infatti dopo un po mi sono rotta  È stato un periodo della mia vita e penso che pure loro siano stati uno istrumento nelle mie mani, utili per la mia necessità di capir*mi.*


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> nel nostro caso veramente era logico che ci sarebbe stato, diciamo la ciliegina sulla torta dei nostri molti problemi.
> 
> La scelta di andare con lei e non con un'altra, fatta da un passivo - aggressivo: era l'opposto mio, è stato corteggiato tanto da questa (segnala la pigrizia, e soprattutto l'alibi di "non l'ho cercata io" ), ma comunque mi faceva del male perché mi conosceva, stava con mio figlio più ore di me, si è sostituita a me. Tutto agghiacciante, ma il fattore meno importante era lei, l'amante.
> Quando io ci sono stata con gli impegnati, ero io l'istrumento: facevano con me le porcate che le loro donne non volevano fare, etc... infatti dopo un po mi sono rotta  È stato un periodo della mia vita e penso che pure loro siano stati uno istrumento nelle mie mani, utili per la mia necessità di capir*mi.*



sicuramente possiamo dire che tutte le nostre esperienze siano utili a capirci, questo non toglie che ...secondo me, non è impossbile cercare di non collaborare a progetti che danneggiano altri .soprattutto se stiamo parlando di gioco , sesso e divertimento


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

è come dire, non c'entro, anche se ho fatto da palo, per fare rapinare. 

Un tradimento sessuale si fa in due ... uno da solo si fa solo le seghe ... 



sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> La scelta di andare con lei e non con un'altra, fatta da un passivo - aggressivo: era l'opposto mio, è stato corteggiato tanto da questa (segnala la pigrizia, e soprattutto l'alibi di "non l'ho cercata io" ), ma comunque mi faceva del male perché mi conosceva, stava con mio figlio più ore di me, si è sostituita a me. Tutto agghiacciante, ma il fattore meno importante era lei, l'amante.


Pensi sia stato corteggiato per le sue qualità (di lui) o perchè lei era invidiosa di te?
(Io sta cosa delle babysitter pensavo succedesse solo nei porno e nelle fantasie).



> Quando io ci sono stata con gli impegnati, ero io l'istrumento: facevano con me le porcate che le loro donne non volevano fare, etc... infatti dopo un po mi sono rotta  È stato un periodo della mia vita e penso che pure loro siano stati uno istrumento nelle mie mani, utili per la mia necessità di capirmi.


E cosa hai capito?


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente possiamo dire che tutte le nostre esperienze siano utili a capirci, questo non toglie che ...secondo me, non è impossbile cercare di non collaborare a progetti che danneggiano altri .soprattutto se stiamo parlando di gioco , sesso e divertimento


io capisco te, e mi sembra stupendo che abbia la tua etica e tu la mantenga e ti venga pure facile. Anche io ho la mia etica, mai fatta la gattamorta con conoscenti, amici, mariti degli altri. Mai intrufolata in una coppia che conoscessi. Probabilmente quando sono andata con questi impegnati - che erano seriali - li volevo appunto impegnati: non ero ancora pronta per dire addio alla mia "coppia" e un single non sarebbe stata scelta opportuna. Non ne vado orgogliosa, ma non me ne vergogno né mi pento veramente. A qualcuno credo di aver fatto bene alla sua coppia. Poi quando la mia necessità è passata, ho capito che non meritava più la pena il tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente possiamo dire che tutte le nostre esperienze siano utili a capirci, questo non toglie che ...secondo me, non è impossbile cercare di non collaborare a progetti che danneggiano altri .soprattutto se stiamo parlando di gioco , sesso e divertimento



Non riesco a togliermi la sensazione viscerale che, se ho a che fare con un seriale, non sto danneggiando la moglie.
Quanto è di danneggiabile è già danneggiato, quanto è non danneggiabile non sto danneggiando.
Allontanandomi io, non penso tanto che "tanto arriva un'altra" (anche se è vero), penso che non cambia l'atteggiamento intimo di colui verso il matrimonio, e la sua temporanea fedeltà, imposta da me, non è fedeltà.

Queste le sensazioni viscerali.

curiosità. Scoprendo che il proprio marito/moglie è seriale, fa differenza scoprire che è andato con 15 altri invece che 16 o 14?

PS c'entra poco col discorso, ma oltre una certa età, a parte ogni altra considerazione, interagire sessualmente è più facile con una controparte sposata. Uno, ce ne sono di più. Almeno. Mi pare. Poi tra single si è più cauti, non ci si espone, visto che potrebbe essere in ballo pure una relazione seria, ci si va coi piedi di piombo. E (grazie al cielo) mica tutti i single vogliono andare con uno/a sposato/a
Tra sposati, si sa che non si sfocia in nulla, un bel pò di pressione emotiva viene meno (chiaro se non sentono sensi di colpa verso i coniugi, ma stiamo aprlando di seriali no?)

scusate grammatica e stile, l'ho detto che per qualche giorno scrivo male.


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Pensi sia stato corteggiato per le sue qualità (di lui) o perchè lei era invidiosa di te?
> (Io sta cosa delle babysitter pensavo succedesse solo nei porno e nelle fantasie).
> 
> 
> E cosa hai capito?


Sicuramente per le sue qualità. Lui è l'uomo perfetto :carneval: (è il principe che poi diventa rana) Era invidiosa che io avessi l'uomo che lei voleva. Ha cominciato a giudicarmi e a credersi meglio di me. Ma comunque era giovane, poverina. 

Ho capito che i principi assoluti vanno a farsi benedire: anche io da pischella vedevo tutto bianco o nero. Poi mi è servito a capire che non faccio schifo a letto, che con il mio "assessuale" mi era balenato in mente molto spesso. Che non sono fisicamente da buttare, anche. Che nonostante incontri clandestini molto fugaci ero capace di far vedere la mia personalità e affascinare come persona, non solo come partner sessuale. Che ero una persona solare e non la musona depressona che sembravo o dicevano fossi... etc etc


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non riesco a togliermi la sensazione viscerale che, se ho a che fare con un seriale, non sto danneggiando la moglie.
> Quanto è di danneggiabile è già danneggiato, quanto è non danneggiabile non sto danneggiando.
> Allontanandomi io, non penso tanto che "tanto arriva un'altra" (anche se è vero), penso che non cambia l'atteggiamento intimo di colui verso il matrimonio, e la sua temporanea fedeltà, imposta da me, non è fedeltà.
> 
> ...



Ciao

infatti, c'è da distinguere tra seriali e relazione parallela ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

siamo qui per fare quattro chiacchere e nessuno deve vergognarsi di nulla.
sinceramente a me non pare tanto difficile e rigorosa la mia etica e comprendo benissimo che si possa infrangere , solo non amo leggere 
che tanto una vale l'altra
che chi ha iniziato lui etc...
basta la consapevolezza di dire ok, volevo farlo ed egoisticamente l'ho fatto.
benissimo.non è però utopico pensare che si possa agire diversamente  





drusilla ha detto:


> io capisco te, e mi sembra stupendo che abbia la tua etica e tu la mantenga e ti venga pure facile. Anche io ho la mia etica, mai fatta la gattamorta con conoscenti, amici, mariti degli altri. Mai intrufolata in una coppia che conoscessi. Probabilmente quando sono andata con questi impegnati - che erano seriali - li volevo appunto impegnati: non ero ancora pronta per dire addio alla mia "coppia" e un single non sarebbe stata scelta opportuna. Non ne vado orgogliosa, ma non me ne vergogno né mi pento veramente. *A qualcuno credo di aver fatto bene alla sua coppia*. Poi quando la mia necessità è passata, ho capito che non meritava più la pena il tutto.


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non riesco a togliermi la sensazione viscerale che, se ho a che fare con un seriale, non sto danneggiando la moglie.
> Quanto è di danneggiabile è già danneggiato, quanto è non danneggiabile non sto danneggiando.
> Allontanandomi io, non penso tanto che "tanto arriva un'altra" (anche se è vero), penso che non cambia l'atteggiamento intimo di colui verso il matrimonio, e la sua temporanea fedeltà, imposta da me, non è fedeltà.
> 
> ...


hai spiegato benissimo.


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è come dire, non c'entro, anche se ho fatto da palo, per fare rapinare.
> 
> ...


A me fanno schifo i ladri. Non fanno schifo i traditori, mai fatto schifo anche prima di diventarlo io...


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non riesco a togliermi la sensazione viscerale che, se ho a che fare con un seriale, non sto danneggiando la moglie.
> Quanto è di danneggiabile è già danneggiato, quanto è non danneggiabile non sto danneggiando.
> Allontanandomi io, non penso tanto che "tanto arriva un'altra" (anche se è vero), penso che non cambia l'atteggiamento intimo di colui verso il matrimonio, e la sua temporanea fedeltà, imposta da me, non è fedeltà.
> 
> ...


non so più come dirlo....
io penso per la mia coscienza, poi se è un seriale e va con un'altra non sono io a dover vedermela con me


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

eh lo so, qui me lo ripetete sempre e avete anche ragione.però ogni tanto qualche buon punto fermo non fa mica male 
alla faccia del relativismo





drusilla ha detto:


> Sicuramente per le sue qualità. Lui è l'uomo perfetto :carneval: (è il principe che poi diventa rana) Era invidiosa che io avessi l'uomo che lei voleva. Ha cominciato a giudicarmi e a credersi meglio di me. Ma comunque era giovane, poverina.
> 
> *Ho capito che i principi assoluti vanno a farsi benedire: *anche io da pischella vedevo tutto bianco o nero. Poi mi è servito a capire che non faccio schifo a letto, che con il mio "assessuale" mi era balenato in mente molto spesso. Che non sono fisicamente da buttare, anche. Che nonostante incontri clandestini molto fugaci ero capace di far vedere la mia personalità e affascinare come persona, non solo come partner sessuale. Che ero una persona solare e non la musona depressona che sembravo o dicevano fossi... etc etc


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh lo so, qui me lo ripetete sempre e avete anche ragione.però ogni tanto qualche buon punto fermo non fa mica male
> alla faccia del relativismo


guarda anch'io diffido del relativismo, ma qualche ragione i relativisti ce l'hanno. Ma ognuno ha i suoi punti fermi, io con il tradimento non li ho, con i ladri per esempio si, con l'impegno sociale, ambientale globale anche.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me fanno schifo i ladri. Non fanno schifo i traditori, mai fatto schifo anche prima di diventarlo io...



Ciao

ci sono ladri e ladri, come traditori e traditori ... come ci sono fedeli e fedeli ... 
Senza entrare in merito alle varie motivazioni e quant'altro, perché non se ne esce, 
credo, che basta sapere quello che si fa e in che ruolo ci si trova ... e non scaricare le colpe. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci sono ladri e ladri, come traditori e traditori ... come ci sono fedeli e fedeli ...
> Senza entrare in merito alle varie motivazioni e quant'altro, perché non se ne esce,
> ...


d'accordissimo su tutto :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so più come dirlo....
> io penso per la mia coscienza, poi se è un seriale e va con un'altra non sono io a dover vedermela con me



Non volevo convincerti. Come tu esprimi come funziona per te, io ho espresso come funziona per me tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

ad ogni modo rispetto alla domanda del thread mi stupisce il tradito che  diventa amante collaborando allo stesso inganno di cui ha sofferto


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non volevo convincerti. Come tu esprimi come funziona per te, io ho espresso come funziona per me tutto qui.


certo ma ho l'impressione di non riuscire a spiegare bene perchè ogni volta mi si parla di come sia più responsabile lui, e non l'ho mai messo in dubbio,
o di come una valga l'altra ...quando però se sono io l'altra non è così
sarà chiaro?
speriamo


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

un tradito, può arrivare a qualsiasi conclusione, se vogliamo. 
Anche a pensare e a vivere "chi se ne frega degli altri, 
visto che persino la persona più intima se ne è fregato". 
Ognuno viva e provveda per se stesso ... si muore per altro ... 

Tutto ci può stare. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ma ho l'impressione di non riuscire a spiegare bene perchè ogni volta mi si parla di come sia più responsabile lui, e non l'ho mai messo in dubbio,
> o di come una valga l'altra ...quando però se sono io l'altra non è così
> sarà chiaro?
> speriamo


ok, nei miei casi (di corna fatte e ricevute) non è stato così. Non mi sono sentita ingannata, anzi alla fine mi hanno sbattuto in faccia che c'era un'altra, il giorno del mio compleanno poi. Gli ho detto subito di andare da lei, che l'avevo sentito molto provata (si sentivano le sue grida, di lei, di isterismo puro). Capisco sentirsi ingannati quando tutto sembra andare bene in una coppia... lì caschi dal pero sicuramente. 
Nelle storie in cui ho fatto l'altra: non ero un'amante, ma più una trombamica, dai. Non era un vero rapporto e nessuna coppia ha traballato a causa mia. Mi sto stupendo di me stessa e di come non mi senta per niente in colpa, ragazze :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ok, nei miei casi (di corna fatte e ricevute) non è stato così. Non mi sono sentita ingannata, anzi alla fine mi hanno sbattuto in faccia che c'era un'altra, il giorno del mio compleanno poi. Gli ho detto subito di andare da lei, che l'avevo sentito molto provata (si sentivano le sue grida, di lei, di isterismo puro). Capisco sentirsi ingannati quando tutto sembra andare bene in una coppia... lì caschi dal pero sicuramente.
> Nelle storie in cui ho fatto l'altra: non ero un'amante, ma più una trombamica, dai. Non era un vero rapporto e nessuna coppia ha traballato a causa mia. Mi sto stupendo di me stessa e di come non mi senta per niente in colpa, ragazze :rotfl:


bene, meglio così anche perché l'intento non è certo questo


----------



## Nicka (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ok, nei miei casi (di corna fatte e ricevute) non è stato così. Non mi sono sentita ingannata, anzi alla fine mi hanno sbattuto in faccia che c'era un'altra, il giorno del mio compleanno poi. Gli ho detto subito di andare da lei, che l'avevo sentito molto provata (si sentivano le sue grida, di lei, di isterismo puro). Capisco sentirsi ingannati quando tutto sembra andare bene in una coppia... lì caschi dal pero sicuramente.
> Nelle storie in cui ho fatto l'altra: non ero un'amante, ma più una trombamica, dai. Non era un vero rapporto e nessuna coppia ha traballato a causa mia. Mi sto stupendo di me stessa e di come non mi senta per niente in colpa, ragazze :rotfl:


La differenza tra amante e trombamica quale sarebbe nel caso in cui la amante/trombamica se la fa con un uomo impegnato?


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La differenza tra amante e trombamica quale sarebbe nel caso in cui la amante/trombamica se la fa con un uomo impegnato?


 in uno dei due casi, che poi era pesantuccio il ragazzo, davvero mi voleva trascinare un po nella sua vita, non ero l'unica con cui faceva. Nel altro caso ci si vedeva una volta tantum, passavano i mesi senza vederci... Io l'amante la vedo diversamente. Sarò letteraria io eh... Non credo farò la "vera" amante mai, ho troppo un caratteraccio per sopportare essere la seconda in un vero rapporto :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> in uno dei due casi, che poi era pesantuccio il ragazzo, davvero mi voleva trascinare un po nella sua vita, non ero l'unica con cui faceva. Nel altro caso ci si vedeva una volta tantum, passavano i mesi senza vederci... Io l'amante la vedo diversamente. Sarò letteraria io eh... Non credo farò la "vera" amante mai, ho troppo un caratteraccio per sopportare essere la seconda in un vero rapporto :rotfl:


Va bene che io sono la prima ad essere contro le definizioni, però se vai a letto con uno impegnato non sei una trombamica eh...


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va bene che io sono la prima ad essere contro le definizioni, però se vai a letto con uno impegnato non sei una trombamica eh...


Ok credo di ave usato male la definizione, ma non mi vedevo come una vera amante, boh. Cerchiamo insieme la parola: trombatina occasionale?


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

non avevo letto la domanda sui seriali di nau.
esempio: io non vado al motel con lothar 
esso non terminerà lì la sua carriera per disperazione ma continuerà ad operare con prosperità.
io, nella personcina perfetta che sono  mi sentirò comunque a posto e dovendo eventualmente incontrare sua moglie non sarei costretta ad abbassare gli occhi


----------



## rewindmee (12 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> io ho sempre pensato che i *traditori fossero "brutte persone"*, senza valori o principi morali, delle persone che *se ne fregassero del partner *e che pensassero solamente a se stessi. E non mi è mai balenata l'idea di tradire a mia volta, anzi, fino a qualche tempo fa mi faceva schifo il sol pensiero. Poi si cambia, si arriva a capire certe cose sul tuo essere stata tradita. E si incomincia pensare che *forse ci potrebbe essere una parte di noi *che chiede un pareggio di conti. Poi sta anoi prender coscienza di questo atteggiamento è *rifletterci su*. Per rispondere alla tua domanda, adesso ti dico che sì, un tradito potrebbe tradire  a sua volta.


Qualche pensiero in libertà...
Brutte persone -> ricordo ancora, avevo 16 anni, il giorno in cui mio padre fece una battuta a un suo amico circa una donna che conoscevano entrambi. Sicuramente ci ho letto troppo io, ma ci sono stato male. Forse la preoccupazione dei figli, di quello che penseranno, può essere un forte deterrente.
Se ne fregassero -> non è detto. Secondo me il tradimento ha salvato molte coppie. Ne ha spezzate probabilmente di più, ovvio 
Una parte di noi -> siamo figure tridimensionali, con mille facce e mille parti diverse. Credo sia normale avere conflitti interni, anche se non ci piace pensarlo. Forse non è un pareggio di conti diretto, forse è un pareggio su piani diversi, chi lo sa?
Riflettere -> E' sempre un'attività sottovalutata. Ti permette di pensare a mente fredda, invece che agire d'impulso. Probabilmente la mancanza di riflessione ha fatto più vittime di una guerra


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Pensi sia stato corteggiato per le sue qualità (di lui) o perchè lei era invidiosa di te?
> (Io sta cosa delle babysitter pensavo succedesse solo nei porno e nelle fantasie).
> 
> 
> E cosa hai capito?


Una baby sitter anche tra le tante.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non riesco a togliermi la sensazione viscerale che, se ho a che fare con un seriale, non sto danneggiando la moglie.
> Quanto è di danneggiabile è già danneggiato, quanto è non danneggiabile non sto danneggiando.
> Allontanandomi io, non penso tanto che "tanto arriva un'altra" (anche se è vero), penso che non cambia l'atteggiamento intimo di colui verso il matrimonio, e la sua temporanea fedeltà, imposta da me, non è fedeltà.
> 
> ...


Ma non è questione di cambiare il numero o il nome di quel numero nella serie.
Non voglio esserci io.
Mi pare che qui dovremmo salire di livello.
Il tradimento è sbagliato o no?
Se la risposta è sì non vedo come si possano fare delle distinzioni.
Se invece la risposta è no o dipende ci credo che chi non è direttamente il traditore si senta senza responsabilità.
E' po' come sul rubare o pagare le tasse ecc.
Io non rubo e pago le tasse e non vorrei essere complice in nessun modo di questi comportamenti.
Anche se fosse una mia amica a rubare un paio di calze o un mio parente a non pagare le tasse.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me fanno schifo i ladri. Non fanno schifo i traditori, mai fatto schifo anche prima di diventarlo io...


Ecco vedi? Siamo saliti di livello.
Bisogna vedere se lo si considera un comportamento riprovevole o solo una modalità relazionale possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo rispetto alla domanda del thread mi stupisce il tradito che  diventa amante collaborando allo stesso inganno di cui ha sofferto





Minerva ha detto:


> certo ma ho l'impressione di non riuscire a spiegare bene perchè ogni volta mi si parla di come sia più responsabile lui, e non l'ho mai messo in dubbio,
> o di come una valga l'altra ...quando però se sono io l'altra non è così
> sarà chiaro?
> speriamo


Non posso verdeggiare.
Almeno siamo poche ma non uniche.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non sembra tanto utopistico pensare di evitare le persone impegnate.è ancora più strano che lo facciano quelli che ben hanno sofferto per tradimento



Certo, che e' strano. Io infatti ci ho pensato un anno. Avrei preferito fosse libero,  poi mi sono chiesta se solo io devo farmi scrupoli ed HO DETTO NO. 

Non ho la fila di corteggiatori,  meno ancora di quel genere.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ok credo di ave usato male la definizione, ma non mi vedevo come una vera amante, boh. Cerchiamo insieme la parola: trombatina occasionale?


Drusilla non sarai mica la mia amica tradita che poi si è fatta, tra gli altri, anche mio marito (seriale).
Pure lei si era sentita di fare una cosa allegrotta.
Poi mi ha telefonato per avere solidarietà perché il secondo marito l'aveva mollata.
Ho detto "mi spiace" e ho messo giù.
Sei lei?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avevo letto la domanda sui seriali di nau.
> esempio: io non vado al motel con lothar
> esso non terminerà lì la sua carriera per disperazione ma continuerà ad operare con prosperità.
> io, nella personcina perfetta che sono  mi sentirò comunque a posto e dovendo eventualmente incontrare sua moglie non sarei costretta ad abbassare gli occhi


Potresti sempre dire che avete fatto il militare insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Qualche pensiero in libertà...
> Brutte persone -> ricordo ancora, avevo 16 anni, il giorno in cui mio padre fece una battuta a un suo amico circa una donna che conoscevano entrambi. Sicuramente ci ho letto troppo io, ma ci sono stato male. Forse la preoccupazione dei figli, di quello che penseranno, può essere un forte deterrente.
> Se ne fregassero -> non è detto. Secondo me il tradimento ha salvato molte coppie. Ne ha spezzate probabilmente di più, ovvio
> Una parte di noi -> siamo figure tridimensionali, con mille facce e mille parti diverse. Credo sia normale avere conflitti interni, anche se non ci piace pensarlo. Forse non è un pareggio di conti diretto, forse è un pareggio su piani diversi, chi lo sa?
> Riflettere -> E' sempre un'attività sottovalutata. Ti permette di pensare a mente fredda, invece che agire d'impulso. Probabilmente la mancanza di riflessione ha fatto più vittime di una guerra


Hai avuto un attacco di verità?


----------



## rewindmee (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai avuto un attacco di verità?


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Drusilla non sarai mica la mia amica tradita che poi si è fatta, tra gli altri, anche mio marito (seriale).
> Pure lei si era sentita di fare una cosa allegrotta.
> Poi mi ha telefonato per avere solidarietà perché il secondo marito l'aveva mollata.
> Ho detto "mi spiace" e ho messo giù.
> Sei lei?


Ma sei seria?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma sei seria?


Sì.
Uguale.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Drusilla non sarai mica la mia amica tradita che poi si è fatta, tra gli altri, anche mio marito (seriale).
> Pure lei si era sentita di fare una cosa allegrotta.
> Poi mi ha telefonato per avere solidarietà perché il secondo marito l'aveva mollata.
> Ho detto "mi spiace" e ho messo giù.
> Sei lei?


Che bell'aria d'allegria che tira nella grigia Milano.


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Uguale.


Se leggevi bene avresti visto che ho scopato con sconosciuti praticamente. I conoscenti accoppiati non li considero.  Ognuna ha i suoi paletti. Anzi nemneno mi è difficile: sono off limits per me. Non potrei essere quell'amica mi dispiace che leggi quello che ti pare, non è da te.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che bell'aria d'allegria che tira nella grigia Milano.


Se vuoi ti do il numero. Però non la sento da qualche anno.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se leggevi bene avresti visto che ho scopato con sconosciuti praticamente. I conoscenti accoppiati non li considero.  Ognuna ha i suoi paletti. Anzi nemneno mi è difficile: sono off limits per me. Non potrei essere quell'amica mi dispiace che leggi quello che ti pare, non è da te.


E' vero.
Mi ero dimenticata.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

pensandoci basterebbe indossare un bel paio di occhiali





Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti sempre dire che avete fatto il militare insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci basterebbe indossare un bel paio di occhiali


Gli occhiali scuri destano sospetti. Meglio il militare. Sei certa che funziona.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti do il numero. Però non la sento da qualche anno.


Macchè.


----------



## Apollonia (12 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Qualche pensiero in libertà...
> 
> Se ne fregassero -> non è detto. *Secondo me il tradimento ha salvato molte coppie.* Ne ha spezzate probabilmente di più, ovvio
> Una parte di noi -> siamo figure tridimensionali, con mille facce e mille parti diverse. Credo sia normale avere conflitti interni, anche se non ci piace pensarlo. Forse non è un pareggio di conti diretto, forse* è un pareggio su piani diversi, chi lo sa?*
> Riflettere ->* E' sempre un'attività sottovalutata*. Ti permette di pensare a mente fredda, invece che agire d'impulso. Probabilmente la mancanza di riflessione ha fatto più vittime di una guerra


primo neretto: adesso incomincio a crederlo anch'io, anche se, scrivendo, mi rendo conto che è il pensiero di una me nuova.
secondo neretto: è su piani diversi, perché è diverso il momento e la situazione si è ribaltata.
terzo neretto: sono d'accordo!


----------



## Lucrezia (13 Novembre 2014)

*Brunetta e Minerva*

Allora si, partiamo da presupposti diversi perchè per me il tradimento non è una cosa sbagliata in sè. Può far male a tutti, e spesso lo fa: al tradito, all'amante, e spesso più di tutti, paradossalmente, al traditore. Ma se accade è perchè in quel momento non si può fare altrimenti; chi mai farebbe una cosa che può provocare dolore, distruzione e confusione se potesse o volesse evitarlo? E qui chiaramente non intendo che non si possa resistere al richiamo dei propri genitali, ma all'impulso che vi sta dietro e che si nasconde dietro la sessualità. L'argomentazione del 'se nessuno si concede, il tradimento non ci sarà' dal mio punto di vista non regge: se un uomo vuole tradirmi, e l'unico motivo per cui non lo fa è che nessuna ci sta, per me non fa alcuna differenza; la mancanza di tradimento non viene dalla sua volontà, ma da coercizione. Quindi per me il tradimento sussisterebbe ugualmente. Non è l'atto fisico, è la decisione di attuarlo per me il momento di rottura. Ci sono molte forme di tradimento a cui non vorrei partecipare perchè le trovo profondamente ingiuste; non tutte le situazioni sono però le stesse, non mi sento di dire che sia possibile catalogare l'esperienza del tradimento in toto come giusta o sbagliata.


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

non si può leggere però, che spesso chi soffre di più è il traditore. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si può leggere però, che spesso chi soffre di più è il traditore.
> 
> ...


Nè che non si può fare altrimenti


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Allora si, partiamo da presupposti diversi perchè per me il tradimento non è una cosa sbagliata in sè. Può far male a tutti, e spesso lo fa: al tradito, all'amante, e spesso più di tutti, paradossalmente, al traditore. Ma se accade è perchè in quel momento non si può fare altrimenti; chi mai farebbe una cosa che può provocare dolore, distruzione e confusione se potesse o volesse evitarlo? E qui chiaramente non intendo che non si possa resistere al richiamo dei propri genitali, ma all'impulso che vi sta dietro e che si nasconde dietro la sessualità. L'argomentazione del 'se nessuno si concede, il tradimento non ci sarà' dal mio punto di vista non regge: *se un uomo vuole tradirmi, e l'unico motivo per cui non lo fa è che nessuna ci sta, per me non fa alcuna differenza; la* *mancanza di tradimento non viene dalla sua volontà, ma da coercizione*. Quindi per me il tradimento sussisterebbe ugualmente. Non è l'atto fisico, è la decisione di attuarlo per me il momento di rottura. Ci sono molte forme di tradimento a cui non vorrei partecipare perchè le trovo profondamente ingiuste; non tutte le situazioni sono però le stesse, non mi sento di dire che sia possibile catalogare l'esperienza del tradimento in toto come giusta o sbagliata.


vedo che non è bastato puntualizzare un paio di volte.
dal punto di vista della moglie io dell'amante non me ne occupo perché m'importa lui , quindi non discordiamo per nulla.
la questione cambia se devo decidere io se diventarlo o no...allora lì scende in campo la mia volontà .
poi tradire ha un'accezione negativa sempre , ergo quelle che trovi ingiuste tu le alleghiamo senz'altro fisiche , psicologiche e sentimentali
senz'altro


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Allora si, partiamo da presupposti diversi perchè per me il tradimento non è una cosa sbagliata in sè. Può far male a tutti, e spesso lo fa: al tradito, all'amante, e spesso più di tutti, paradossalmente, al traditore. Ma se accade è perchè in quel momento non si può fare altrimenti; chi mai farebbe una cosa che può provocare dolore, distruzione e confusione se potesse o volesse evitarlo? E qui chiaramente non intendo che non si possa resistere al richiamo dei propri genitali, ma all'impulso che vi sta dietro e che si nasconde dietro la sessualità. L'argomentazione del 'se nessuno si concede, il tradimento non ci sarà' dal mio punto di vista non regge: se un uomo vuole tradirmi, e l'unico motivo per cui non lo fa è che nessuna ci sta, per me non fa alcuna differenza; la mancanza di tradimento non viene dalla sua volontà, ma da coercizione. Quindi per me il tradimento sussisterebbe ugualmente. Non è l'atto fisico, è la decisione di attuarlo per me il momento di rottura. Ci sono molte forme di tradimento a cui non vorrei partecipare perchè le trovo profondamente ingiuste; non tutte le situazioni sono però le stesse, non mi sento di dire che sia possibile catalogare l'esperienza del tradimento in toto come giusta o sbagliata.


A me sta cosa che il tradimento faccia male anche al traditore (addirittura soprattutto ho letto alcune volte) mi fa venire l'orticaria.
Come se il tradimento fosse un sacrificio. Un atto per cui mi sacrifico per il bene della coppia. Gesù in Croce per salvare l'umanità. 
La tua dissertazione è ricca di spunti interessanti. Ma fa medua con questa cazzata che spesso ricorre in chi tradisce o ha tradito.

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Allora si, partiamo da presupposti diversi perchè per me il tradimento non è una cosa sbagliata in sè. Può far male a tutti, e spesso lo fa: al tradito, all'amante, e spesso più di tutti, paradossalmente, al traditore. Ma se accade è perchè in quel momento non si può fare altrimenti; chi mai farebbe una cosa che può provocare dolore, distruzione e confusione se potesse o volesse evitarlo? E qui chiaramente non intendo che non si possa resistere al richiamo dei propri genitali, ma all'impulso che vi sta dietro e che si nasconde dietro la sessualità. L'argomentazione del 'se nessuno si concede, il tradimento non ci sarà' dal mio punto di vista non regge: se un uomo vuole tradirmi, e l'unico motivo per cui non lo fa è che nessuna ci sta, per me non fa alcuna differenza; la mancanza di tradimento non viene dalla sua volontà, ma da coercizione. Quindi per me il tradimento sussisterebbe ugualmente. Non è l'atto fisico, è la decisione di attuarlo per me il momento di rottura. Ci sono molte forme di tradimento a cui non vorrei partecipare perchè le trovo profondamente ingiuste; non tutte le situazioni sono però le stesse, non mi sento di dire che sia possibile catalogare l'esperienza del tradimento in toto come giusta o sbagliata.


Io credo che il tradimento si possa evitare, eccome! Non c'è la volontà di farlo, è diverso.
Però ti quoto il fatto che la decisione, volontaria, di attuarlo, segni il momento di rottura.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si può leggere però, che spesso chi soffre di più è il traditore.
> 
> ...



Certo che soffre,  quando viene beccato  e perde casa e famiglia o si becca una sedia antica in testa.:rotfl:

Prima gode.  NON resiste perche' quando decide pensa solo a stare bene.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che soffre,  quando viene beccato  e perde casa e famiglia o si becca una sedia antica in testa.:rotfl:
> 
> Prima gode.  NON resiste perche' quando decide pensa solo a stare bene.


la sedia antica, però :rotfl::rotfl:
(che snobbona che sei )

comunque io sono abbastanza d'accordo con Lucrezia, tranne sul fatto
che il traditore soffra di più, che mi pare assurdo.
certo se fossi stata tradita avrei una sensibilità più profonda sull'argomento.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> la sedia antica, però :rotfl::rotfl:
> (che snobbona che sei )
> 
> comunque io sono abbastanza d'accordo con Lucrezia, tranne sul fatto
> ...


E sulla inevitabilità di tradire di cui parla Lucrezia che dici?

Antica credo perché di legno buono, non il truciolato odierno


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E sulla inevitabilità di tradire di cui parla Lucrezia che dici?
> 
> Antica credo perché di legno buono, non il truciolato odierno



Sull'inevitabilità...

SE la interpretiamo in questo modo... "ove la persona non dia in realtà grande importanza alla fedeltà fisica, considerando, dentro di sè, il tradimento come qualcosa da poco, che nulla fa di male all'altro (finchè non viene beccato...), se tale persona, dicevamo, non vede chissà che conflitti di coscienza nel tradimento, è _inevitabile_ che _deciderà _di tradire"


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E sulla inevitabilità di tradire di cui parla Lucrezia che dici?
> 
> Antica credo perché di legno buono, non il truciolato odierno


perché sprecare il legno buono?
dice che è inevitabile?
no, secondo me è evitabile.
ma se uno evita solo perché non trova 
nessuna che gliela dà per me è comunque da
sedia, pesante ma di infima qualità, in testa.
solo che magari faccio più fatica a scoprirlo.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sull'inevitabilità...
> 
> SE la interpretiamo in questo modo... "ove la persona non dia in realtà grande importanza alla fedeltà fisica, considerando, dentro di sè, il tradimento come qualcosa da poco, che nulla fa di male all'altro (finchè non viene beccato...), se tale persona, dicevamo, non vede chissà che conflitti di coscienza nel tradimento, è _inevitabile_ che _deciderà _di tradire"


Mi riferivo allo scritto di Lucrezia " se accade è perché in quel momento non si può fare altrimenti"
Una sorta di vis cui resisti non potest


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sull'inevitabilità...
> 
> SE la interpretiamo in questo modo... "ove la persona non dia in realtà grande importanza alla fedeltà fisica, considerando, dentro di sè, il tradimento come qualcosa da poco, che nulla fa di male all'altro (finchè non viene beccato...), se tale persona, dicevamo, non vede chissà che conflitti di coscienza nel tradimento, è _inevitabile_ che _deciderà _di tradire"


però conta l'importanza che anche l'altro da , non solo la nostra


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> la sedia antica, però :rotfl::rotfl:
> (che snobbona che sei )
> 
> comunque io sono abbastanza d'accordo con Lucrezia, tranne sul fatto
> ...



Vedi come e' facile fraintendere?  IO NON HO Sedie  ANTICHE!

ERA , dico era, di Diletta.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi riferivo allo scritto di Lucrezia " se accade è perché in quel momento non si può fare altrimenti"
> Una sorta di vis cui resisti non potest


Naaa.

Non resisti se non vuoi resistere.

Per me è come la dieta o le sigarette.

Il difficile non è smettere di fumare, o mettersi a dieta. Il difficile è decidere di farlo. Quando hai davvero, DAVVERO deciso, allora lo fai.
Le tentazioni sono "irresistibili" quando non hai, dentro, una volontà radicata e motivata.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> perché sprecare il legno buono?
> dice che è inevitabile?
> no, secondo me è evitabile.
> ma se uno evita solo perché non trova
> ...


Ah. Questa di uno che non tradisce perché nessuno gliela dà è inquietante. 
Cioè un traditore potenziale, intendi?


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sull'inevitabilità...
> 
> SE la interpretiamo in questo modo... "ove la persona non dia in realtà grande importanza alla fedeltà fisica, considerando, dentro di sè, il tradimento come qualcosa da poco, che nulla fa di male all'altro (finchè non viene beccato...), se tale persona, dicevamo, non vede chissà che conflitti di coscienza nel tradimento, è _inevitabile_ che _deciderà _di tradire"



Caspita, sembra tu conosca mio marito.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però conta l'importanza che anche l'altro da , non solo la nostra



Certo che conta o dovrebbe contare.
Ma si sa che quando hai deciso di tradire, è raro che sorga alla mente questo pensiero. Mica sto dicendo che è buono.

(lode a Vincent Vega... )


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naaa.
> 
> Non resisti se non vuoi resistere.
> 
> ...


Perfetto. Ho capito
Siamo totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Caspita, sembra tu conosca mio marito.


Mai conosciuti cantanti.

Oh, uno sì, ma era taaaanto tempo fa e se pure si ricorda di me non deve essere un buon ricordo


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naaa.
> 
> Non resisti se non vuoi resistere.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai conosciuti cantanti.
> 
> Oh, uno sì, ma era taaaanto tempo fa e se pure si ricorda di me non deve essere un buon ricordo



Dipende da cosa intendi per brutto ricordo ahahahah:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo che conta o dovrebbe contare.
> Ma si sa che quando hai deciso di tradire, è raro che sorga alla mente questo pensiero. Mica sto dicendo che è buono.
> 
> (lode a Vincent Vega... )


al momento in cui decidi di tradire è chiaro che per te è importante farlo ed è prioritario rispetto al resto


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vedi come e' facile fraintendere?  IO NON HO Sedie  ANTICHE!
> 
> ERA , dico era, di Diletta.


ehhhh sì, scrivendo solo è tutto un fraintendimento :rotfl:

Tuttavia, se uno ha cercato di conoscere un pochino
la persona che stà dietro il nick, è più difficile fraintendere.
Ma ad alcuni, come Minerva e Le sparo tutte io, questo non interessa.
allora è più facile che lo schermo rimanga solo lo specchio di se stessi.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ah. Questa di uno che non tradisce perché nessuno gliela dà è inquietante.
> Cioè un traditore potenziale, intendi?


si, un traditore represso.
si, inquietante.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ehhhh sì, scrivendo solo è tutto un fraintendimento :rotfl:
> 
> Tuttavia, se uno ha cercato di conoscere un pochino
> la persona che stà dietro il nick, è più difficile fraintendere.
> ...


Ma chi è "le sparo tutte io" xkè ce ne sono che sparano a palla da cinghiale


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi per brutto ricordo ahahahah:rotfl:



In viaggio con una mia amica, giovanissime. 
Io, mai stata troppo appassionata di musica.

Mentre aspettiamo in aeroporto (viaggio studio estivo), si avvicina 'sto tizio, aria sicura di sè, occhiali scuri, cappello, e si mette a conversare.
Io e la mia amica, tranquillissime ma perplesse, tipo "ma pussa via, non vedi che siamo impegnatissime a raccontarci nei dettagli come è stato baciare il tipo sulla spiaggia?!?!?" (avevamo su e giù 17 anni)

A un certo punto il tizio, con gesto teatrale e un muso decisamente troppo soddisfatto di sè, ci fa "bè, ora mi avrete riconosciuto..."

Ora, io e la mia amica, eravamo una coppia affiatatissima. Affiatatissima. Una volta ci siamo inventate lì per lì una relazione per scienze sociali di un'ora, su un argomento mai esistito prima -l'antica setta di non-mi-ricordo-come-l'avevamo-chiamata- in cui ci passavamo la palla verbale con una naturalezza che ha fatto impressione persino a noi stesse. Cmq.

Abbiamo cominciato a prenderlo in giro FEROCEMENTE. Non gli abbiamo risparmiato nulla. Abbiamo cominciato a fare finta di riconoscerlo come protagonista di pubblicità imbarazzanti. Lo abbiamo "consolato" dei nostri sbagli dicendogli che con tratti così comuni, era difficile rammentarsi bene della sua faccia. Eccetera.

Alla fine se ne va, tutto mogio.

"bè dai, ora ci dici chi sei?"

"Mi chiamo Luca... Luca Carboni..."


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In viaggio con una mia amica, giovanissime.
> Io, mai stata troppo appassionata di musica.
> 
> Mentre aspettiamo in aeroporto (viaggio studio estivo), si avvicina 'sto tizio, aria sicura di sè, occhiali scuri, cappello, e si mette a conversare.
> ...


E chi è?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

mamma mia


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia


Scherzavo, su


----------



## ivanl (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi riferivo allo scritto di Lucrezia " se accade è perché in quel momento non si può fare altrimenti"
> Una sorta di vis cui resisti non potest


e' solo una scusa per autoassolversi, per me.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Scherzavo, su


era per giudizio pesantissimo di horny.
bella mazzata


----------



## Lucrezia (13 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si può leggere però, che spesso chi soffre di più è il traditore.
> 
> ...





Palladiano ha detto:


> Nè che non si può fare altrimenti





Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sta cosa che il tradimento faccia male anche al traditore (addirittura soprattutto ho letto alcune volte) mi fa venire l'orticaria.
> Come se il tradimento fosse un sacrificio. Un atto per cui mi sacrifico per il bene della coppia. Gesù in Croce per salvare l'umanità.
> La tua dissertazione è ricca di spunti interessanti. Ma fa medua con questa cazzata che spesso ricorre in chi tradisce o ha tradito.
> 
> Buscopann



Palladiano, non ho mai detto che non si può fare altrimenti. Non è questo che sto dicendo nè lo dirò mai. Ho detto che SE lo fai è perchè in quel momento non puoi fare altrimenti, altrimenti lo faresti; ovvero, l'istinto o il bisogno di farlo è più forte di qualsiasi considerazione, impedimento o paura. Altrimenti non lo faresti; se i motivi per non farlo sono più forti di quelli per farlo, non lo fai, è molto semplice. Quindi se accade nonostante tutto, ci sono delle motivazioni dietro che vanno indagate, e che non ritengo normalmente siano puramente sessuali.

Il fatto che il tradito possa (e sottolineo possa) soffrire più del tradito e dell'amante, più che altro presumo non nella scopata occasionale ma nella relazione parallela, lo dico perchè il traditore, al contrario delle altre due figure, non ha alcuna possibilità di salvezza. Il tradito - e spesso l'amante - possono riceve forza dalla certezza di essere nel giusto e, attraverso la rabbia e il dolore, elaborare; sapendo di essere stati feriti ingiustamente hanno il vantaggio morale di poter dire, non è colpa mia, questo/a è uno stronzo/a che non mi merita e che spero muoia, vaffanculo (chiedo scusa per il turpiloquio). Il tradito in particolare, se se la sente e se vuole, può parlare di come si sente, insultare il compagno, sfogarsi con amici e conoscenti e chiedere consiglio. Il tradito vive in un mondo segreto in cui non sa cosa gli sta succedendo, forse si sente in colpa ma non sa evidentemente come risolvere la situazione (altrimenti la risolverebbe); deve fingere in casa sua e fingere fuori, non può permettersi di mostrarsi innervosito, arrabbiato, spaventato, vive nel terrore di perdere entrambe ma è troppo debole e confuso per fare qualcosa, non ha alcuna scusante a cui appoggiarsi per sentirsi meglio con sè stesso e non può parlarne. Qualsiasi cosa faccia perderà - o forse ha già perso - entrambe le donne, e ovviamente non ha idea di cosa stia succedendo. In questo senso intendo - ma non mi riferisco ovviamente a tutti i traditori. è la consapevolezza di essere nel giusto una delle cose che può aiutare il tradito; il traditore si è rovinato forse la vita con le sue mani, non sa perchè, e non può salvare la situazione una volta che ha cominciato, se non viene beccato e finchè non viene beccato vive in una menzogna dalla quale non uscirà mai, in una finzione che non finirà mai. Al tradito è concesso se non altro, in genere, di reagire come gli pare, dire quel che gli pare, sentirsi come gli pare, sentire di essere nel giusto, mollare il traditore o tenerselo sapendo che il potere di scegliere è suo. Il tradito ha scelto una volta, poi da lì non torna più indietro, ma in genere mica lo sa prima


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Allora si, partiamo da presupposti diversi perchè per me il tradimento non è una cosa sbagliata in sè. Può far male a tutti, e spesso lo fa: al tradito, all'amante, e spesso più di tutti, paradossalmente, al traditore. Ma se accade è perchè in quel momento non si può fare altrimenti; chi mai farebbe una cosa che può provocare dolore, distruzione e confusione se potesse o volesse evitarlo? E qui chiaramente non intendo che non si possa resistere al richiamo dei propri genitali, ma all'impulso che vi sta dietro e che si nasconde dietro la sessualità. L'argomentazione del 'se nessuno si concede, il tradimento non ci sarà' dal mio punto di vista non regge: se un uomo vuole tradirmi, e l'unico motivo per cui non lo fa è che nessuna ci sta, per me non fa alcuna differenza; la mancanza di tradimento non viene dalla sua volontà, ma da coercizione. Quindi per me il tradimento sussisterebbe ugualmente. Non è l'atto fisico, è la decisione di attuarlo per me il momento di rottura. Ci sono molte forme di tradimento a cui non vorrei partecipare perchè le trovo profondamente ingiuste; non tutte le situazioni sono però le stesse, non mi sento di dire che sia possibile catalogare l'esperienza del tradimento in toto come giusta o sbagliata.


Ma dai!
Non è che una persona VUOLE tradire.
A parte un seriale come il mio, che è un caso psichiatrico, la maggior parte dei tradimenti o nascono da un disagio, personale o di coppia, che si elude attraverso il tradimento perché ce n'è l'occasione.
Non sono tutti Lothar che se le va a cercare.
C'è anche chi viene affascinato da una persona particolarmente interessante ma se quella persona si fa i fatti suoi, la fascinazione passa.

L'inevitabilità non riesco a capirla. E' una scelta perfettamente evitabile.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E chi è?



Mare mare mare


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mare mare mare


Mi piace molto.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

HO chiesto a mio marito perche' io sapevo solo che e' un cantante. Non so che faccia abbia, so che era ' amico di Lucio dalla.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Ha scritto anche canzoni per Vasco.
Edit: Non ho trovato riscontri.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Palladiano, non ho mai detto che non si può fare altrimenti. Non è questo che sto dicendo nè lo dirò mai. Ho detto che SE lo fai è perchè in quel momento non puoi fare altrimenti, altrimenti lo faresti; ovvero, l'istinto o il bisogno di farlo è più forte di qualsiasi considerazione, impedimento o paura. Altrimenti non lo faresti; se i motivi per non farlo sono più forti di quelli per farlo, non lo fai, è molto semplice. Quindi se accade nonostante tutto, ci sono delle motivazioni dietro che vanno indagate, e che non ritengo normalmente siano puramente sessuali.
> 
> Il fatto che il tradito possa (e sottolineo possa) soffrire più del tradito e dell'amante, più che altro presumo non nella scopata occasionale ma nella relazione parallela, lo dico perchè il traditore, al contrario delle altre due figure, non ha alcuna possibilità di salvezza. Il tradito - e spesso l'amante - possono riceve forza dalla certezza di essere nel giusto e, attraverso la rabbia e il dolore, elaborare; sapendo di essere stati feriti ingiustamente hanno il vantaggio morale di poter dire, non è colpa mia, questo/a è uno stronzo/a che non mi merita e che spero muoia, vaffanculo (chiedo scusa per il turpiloquio). Il tradito in particolare, se se la sente e se vuole, può parlare di come si sente, insultare il compagno, sfogarsi con amici e conoscenti e chiedere consiglio. Il tradito vive in un mondo segreto in cui non sa cosa gli sta succedendo, forse si sente in colpa ma non sa evidentemente come risolvere la situazione (altrimenti la risolverebbe); deve fingere in casa sua e fingere fuori, non può permettersi di mostrarsi innervosito, arrabbiato, spaventato, vive nel terrore di perdere entrambe ma è troppo debole e confuso per fare qualcosa, non ha alcuna scusante a cui appoggiarsi per sentirsi meglio con sè stesso e non può parlarne. Qualsiasi cosa faccia perderà - o forse ha già perso - entrambe le donne, e ovviamente non ha idea di cosa stia succedendo. In questo senso intendo - ma non mi riferisco ovviamente a tutti i traditori. è la consapevolezza di essere nel giusto una delle cose che può aiutare il tradito; il traditore si è rovinato forse la vita con le sue mani, non sa perchè, e non può salvare la situazione una volta che ha cominciato, se non viene beccato e finchè non viene beccato vive in una menzogna dalla quale non uscirà mai, in una finzione che non finirà mai. Al tradito è concesso se non altro, in genere, di reagire come gli pare, dire quel che gli pare, sentirsi come gli pare, sentire di essere nel giusto, mollare il traditore o tenerselo sapendo che il potere di scegliere è suo. Il tradito ha scelto una volta, poi da lì non torna più indietro, ma in genere mica lo sa prima


Ah Lucré..Non ci siamo proprio dai.
Parli del traditore come di un povero idiota che sta in una situazione di merda suo malgrado. Poraccio..Inventarsi tutte ste fregnacce a casa per non essere scoperto. E se mai dovesse essere scoperto non ha  alcuna possibilità di salvezza. Tutti a inveire contro di lui, messo alla gogna ed esposto al pubblico ludibrio. Era troppo debole e confuso per capire in realtà quello che stava combinando.
Basta con ste cazzate. C'è solo una verità. Subire un tradimento fa un male bestia. Per alcuni ha le stesse conseguenze di un lutto.
Tradire invece è divertente. Puoi ricamarci tutte le seghe mentali che vuoi e appiccicarle alla mente del traditore pre- o post-scopata, ma l'unica sofferenza è unicamente il senso di colpa. Basta. E qualcuno è talmente stronzo che non riesce a tenersi dentro nemmeno quello e confessa.
Se un giorno dovessi inciampare anch'io in qualcosa che non voglio e mi capitasse di tradire mia moglie, son sicuro fin da adesso che l'unico motivo sarà perché non vedrò l'ora di affondare la mia faccia tra le sue tette e di farmelo prendere in mano. E non ci vedo niente di così tragico in tutto questo. Ma proprio niente.
Questo in fin dei conti è tradire. Perché se ti bastasse una carezza o una cena al ristorante, il tradito non si incazzerebbe come una biscia se mai lo scoprisse.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ha scritto anche canzoni per Vasco.*
> Edit: Non ho trovato riscontri.


Non mi pare proprio. 

Buscopann


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Palladiano, non ho mai detto che non si può fare altrimenti. Non è questo che sto dicendo nè lo dirò mai. Ho detto che SE lo fai è perchè in quel momento non puoi fare altrimenti, altrimenti lo faresti; ovvero, l'istinto o il bisogno di farlo è più forte di qualsiasi considerazione, impedimento o paura. Altrimenti non lo faresti; se i motivi per non farlo sono più forti di quelli per farlo, non lo fai, è molto semplice. Quindi se accade nonostante tutto, ci sono delle motivazioni dietro che vanno indagate, e che non ritengo normalmente siano puramente sessuali.
> 
> Il fatto che il tradito possa (e sottolineo possa) soffrire più del tradito e dell'amante, più che altro presumo non nella scopata occasionale ma nella relazione parallela, lo dico perchè il traditore, al contrario delle altre due figure, non ha alcuna possibilità di salvezza. Il tradito - e spesso l'amante - possono riceve forza dalla certezza di essere nel giusto e, attraverso la rabbia e il dolore, elaborare; sapendo di essere stati feriti ingiustamente hanno il vantaggio morale di poter dire, non è colpa mia, questo/a è uno stronzo/a che non mi merita e che spero muoia, vaffanculo (chiedo scusa per il turpiloquio). Il tradito in particolare, se se la sente e se vuole, può parlare di come si sente, insultare il compagno, sfogarsi con amici e conoscenti e chiedere consiglio. Il tradito vive in un mondo segreto in cui non sa cosa gli sta succedendo, forse si sente in colpa ma non sa evidentemente come risolvere la situazione (altrimenti la risolverebbe); deve fingere in casa sua e fingere fuori, non può permettersi di mostrarsi innervosito, arrabbiato, spaventato, vive nel terrore di perdere entrambe ma è troppo debole e confuso per fare qualcosa, non ha alcuna scusante a cui appoggiarsi per sentirsi meglio con sè stesso e non può parlarne. Qualsiasi cosa faccia perderà - o forse ha già perso - entrambe le donne, e ovviamente non ha idea di cosa stia succedendo. In questo senso intendo - ma non mi riferisco ovviamente a tutti i traditori. è la consapevolezza di essere nel giusto una delle cose che può aiutare il tradito; il traditore si è rovinato forse la vita con le sue mani, non sa perchè, e non può salvare la situazione una volta che ha cominciato, se non viene beccato e finchè non viene beccato vive in una menzogna dalla quale non uscirà mai, in una finzione che non finirà mai. Al tradito è concesso se non altro, in genere, di reagire come gli pare, dire quel che gli pare, sentirsi come gli pare, sentire di essere nel giusto, mollare il traditore o tenerselo sapendo che il potere di scegliere è suo. Il tradito ha scelto una volta, poi da lì non torna più indietro, ma in genere mica lo sa prima


Lucrezia sicuramente ci saranno delle motivazioni dietro. Io però sostengo che 
1. I bisogni ( non l'istinto chè quello di tradire no n esiste ed è una mera scusa) sono tutti dominabili
2. Se in una coppia le cose non vanno la unica via di uscita è prenderne atto e separarsi. Il tradimento è una illusoria e ingannevole via che conduce solo a creare dolore. Si sotterrano i problemi ma in talmente poca terra che essi riemergeranno uguali se non peggiori, con la prima pioggia. Certo il tradimento tenta perché è una via facile ma è dominabile eccome. È come la scusa del codardo che fugge ai propri doveri perché certo della sconfitta


----------



## Lucrezia (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Lucrezia sicuramente ci saranno delle motivazioni dietro. Io però sostengo che
> 1. I bisogni ( non l'istinto chè quello di tradire no n esiste ed è una mera scusa) sono tutti dominabili
> 2. Se in una coppia le cose non vanno la unica via di uscita è prenderne atto e separarsi. Il tradimento è una illusoria e ingannevole via che conduce solo a creare dolore. Si sotterrano i problemi ma in talmente poca terra che essi riemergeranno uguali se non peggiori, con la prima pioggia. Certo il tradimento tenta perché è una via facile ma è dominabile eccome. È come la scusa del codardo che fugge ai propri doveri perché certo della sconfitta



Palladiano, tu hai perfettamente ragione, ma quello che tu sostieni sottointende che ogni persona si conosca perfettamente, riesca a capire immediatamente come si sente e da cosa i suoi sentimenti sono determinati, e che sia abbastanza libera interiormente da agire di conseguenza in maniera immediata. Questo genere di persone nel mondo temo siano una minoranza, e anche se penso e spero, tutti ambiamo a questo, è un percorso non immediato, che passa attraverso esperienze ed 'errori' necessari per la crescita di tutti, sia di chi agisce sperimentandosi, sia di chi si trova a fare i conti con le scelte altrui.


----------



## Lucrezia (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann scusa, il motivo per cui non ci capiamo è che abbiamo una visione del mondo diversa. Ci tengo a dire che non giustifico nessuno ma allo stesso modo non credo sia possibile giudicare. Non ritengo che esista nessuna azione al mondo giusta o sbagliata di per sè, ogni cosa è utile, ogni cosa ha un senso. Solo perchè una cosa fa male non significa sia sbagliata; ed avere un punto di vista univoco sulle cose, su quasi tutte le cose, per me non è possibile. Ma alla radice della mia visione ci stanno le mie credenze metafisiche, per cui non credo che troveremo un accordo su questo


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Buscopann scusa, il motivo per cui non ci capiamo è che abbiamo una visione del mondo diversa. Ci tengo a dire che non giustifico nessuno ma allo stesso modo non credo sia possibile giudicare. Non ritengo che esista *nessuna azione al mondo giusta o sbagliata di per sè*, ogni cosa è utile, ogni cosa ha un senso. Solo perchè una cosa fa male non significa sia sbagliata; ed avere un punto di vista univoco sulle cose, su quasi tutte le cose, per me non è possibile. Ma alla radice della mia visione ci stanno le mie credenze metafisiche, per cui non credo che troveremo un accordo su questo


nessuna?
stai scherzando?


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

nella tua visione delmondo nemmeno uccidere un bambino è un'azione sbagliata di per sè? torturare una donna incinta? bruciare vivi una coppia di ragazzi?

estremizzo, ma voglio capire. hai scritto _nessuna_.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Buscopann scusa, il motivo per cui non ci capiamo è che abbiamo una visione del mondo diversa. Ci tengo a dire che non giustifico nessuno ma allo stesso modo non credo sia possibile giudicare. Non ritengo *che esista nessuna azione al mondo giusta o sbagliata di per sè*, ogni cosa è utile, ogni cosa ha un senso. Solo perchè una cosa fa male non significa sia sbagliata; ed avere un punto di vista univoco sulle cose, su quasi tutte le cose, per me non è possibile. Ma alla radice della mia visione ci stanno le mie credenze metafisiche, per cui non credo che troveremo un accordo su questo


Ah no? Quindi anche ammazzare una donna perché ti ha lasciato è un atto che non si può semplicemente giudicare giusto o sbagliato? Tanto per fare un esempio..uno a caso.
Anche il femminicidio quindi rientra nella tua visione metafisica del mondo come il tradimento? Che c'entra poi la tua visione metafisica del mondo con lo spiegare la sofferenza del traditore non lo capisco proprio tra l'altro.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> uccidere un bambino non è un'azione sbagliata di per sè? torturare una donna incinta? bruciare vivi una coppia di ragazzi?


Eh sai..la metafisica..non possiamo capire 

Buscopann


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh sai..la metafisica..non possiamo capire
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Palladiano, tu hai perfettamente ragione, ma quello che tu sostieni sottointende che ogni persona si conosca perfettamente, riesca a capire immediatamente come si sente e da cosa i suoi sentimenti sono determinati, e che sia abbastanza libera interiormente da agire di conseguenza in maniera immediata. Questo genere di persone nel mondo temo siano una minoranza, e anche se penso e spero, tutti ambiamo a questo, è un percorso non immediato, che passa attraverso esperienze ed 'errori' necessari per la crescita di tutti, sia di chi agisce sperimentandosi, sia di chi si trova a fare i conti con le scelte altrui.


uhmm...ci sono anche tanti che capiscono ma
non hanno coraggio, secondo me.
io, ad esempio.
non sul tradimento ma per altri aspetti.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Buscopann scusa, il motivo per cui non ci capiamo è che abbiamo una visione del mondo diversa. Ci tengo a dire che non giustifico nessuno ma allo stesso modo non credo sia possibile giudicare. Non ritengo che esista nessuna azione al mondo giusta o sbagliata di per sè, ogni cosa è utile, ogni cosa ha un senso. Solo perchè una cosa fa male non significa sia sbagliata; ed avere un punto di vista univoco sulle cose, su quasi tutte le cose, per me non è possibile. Ma alla radice della mia visione ci stanno le mie credenze metafisiche, per cui non credo che troveremo un accordo su questo


Quello che vive il tradito e' una caduta libera e non e'assoluttamente paragonabile ai sensi di colpa del traditore(sperando che almeno quelli ce li abbia)...Non a caso il traditore spesso non arriva a capire la sofferenza del tradito e risponde "non m'aspettavo che potessi stare cosi' male"


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quello che vive il tradito e' una caduta libera e non e'assoluttamente paragonabile ai sensi di colpa del traditore(sperando che almeno quelli ce li abbia)...Non a caso il traditore spesso non arriva a capire la sofferenza del tradito e risponde "non m'aspettavo che potessi stare cosi' male"


:up:


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

io e busco siamo ancora traumatizzati dal _"nessuna" _:unhappy:


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Palladiano, tu hai perfettamente ragione, ma quello che tu sostieni sottointende che ogni persona si conosca perfettamente, riesca a capire immediatamente come si sente e da cosa i suoi sentimenti sono determinati, e che sia abbastanza libera interiormente da agire di conseguenza in maniera immediata. Questo genere di persone nel mondo temo siano una minoranza, e anche se penso e spero, tutti ambiamo a questo, è un percorso non immediato, che passa attraverso esperienze ed 'errori' necessari per la crescita di tutti, sia di chi agisce sperimentandosi, sia di chi si trova a fare i conti con le scelte altrui.


verissimo verissimo. Io ho imparato ( ahimè) a farlo fin troppo presto


----------



## spleen (13 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Buscopann scusa, il motivo per cui non ci capiamo è che abbiamo una visione del mondo diversa. Ci tengo a dire che non giustifico nessuno ma allo stesso modo non credo sia possibile giudicare. Non ritengo che esista nessuna azione al mondo giusta o sbagliata di per sè, ogni cosa è utile, ogni cosa ha un senso. Solo perchè una cosa fa male non significa sia sbagliata; ed avere un punto di vista univoco sulle cose, su quasi tutte le cose, per me non è possibile. Ma alla radice della mia visione ci stanno le mie credenze metafisiche, per cui non credo che troveremo un accordo su questo


Il tuo senso del relativismo è sconcertante, non dimenticare che ci sono dei valori comuni, il senso innato di "giustizia" che accomuna tutti e che ci consente di discriminare e giudicare le azioni, nostre e degli altri, sotto ogni sole.
Giudicare e condannare le persone è arduo ma giudicare le loro azioni alla luce di quello che pensiamo è legittimo. Sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Credo che intenda nei rapporti interpersonali non in assoluto.
Naturalmente non sono d'accordo.
Anche perché quando si fa del male agli altri si tende a minimizzare ma si sa benissimo che si sta facendo del male.


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Credo che intenda nei rapporti interpersonali non in assoluto*.
> Naturalmente non sono d'accordo.
> Anche perché quando si fa del male agli altri si tende a minimizzare ma si sa benissimo che si sta facendo del male.


eh non lo so. speravo che lo spiegasse.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che intenda nei rapporti interpersonali non in assoluto.
> Naturalmente non sono d'accordo.
> Anche perché quando si fa del male agli altri si tende a minimizzare ma si sa benissimo che si sta facendo del male.



Chiunque tradisca sa che  sta facendo del male.


----------



## spleen (13 Novembre 2014)

Quali tremende sofferenze la hanno riidotta a pensare che nei rapporti con gli altri tutto sia opinabile?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quello che vive il tradito e' una caduta libera e non e'assoluttamente paragonabile ai sensi di colpa del traditore(sperando che almeno quelli ce li abbia)...Non a caso il traditore spesso non arriva a capire la sofferenza del tradito e risponde "non m'aspettavo che potessi stare cosi' male"


Questa è una frase tipica però non so quanto sia stata costruita durante il tradimento per negare il male che si stava facendo.
Lo dicevano anche le spie durante la guerra fredda.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali tremende sofferenze la hanno riidotta a pensare che nei rapporti con gli altri tutto sia opinabile?


Non è la tremenda sofferenza che ti porta a pensarlo. Ma un meccanismo perverso di auto-assoluzione. Chi conosce la vera sofferenza e il vero dolore che derivano da un tradimento subito non cerca molti alibi nel momento in cui diventa traditore. Lo diventa e basta. Perché la sofferenza ti rende più egoista e ti porta a volte a chiedere indietro alla vita quello che ti è stato tolto con gli interessi. 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è la tremenda sofferenza che ti porta a pensarlo. Ma un meccanismo perverso di auto-assoluzione. Chi conosce la vera sofferenza e il vero dolore che derivano da un tradimento subito non cerca molti alibi nel momento in cui diventa traditore. Lo diventa e basta. Perché la sofferenza ti rende più egoista e ti porta a volte a chiedere indietro alla vita quello che ti è stato tolto con gli interessi.
> 
> Buscopann


:up::up::up:


----------



## Lucrezia (17 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ah no? Quindi anche ammazzare una donna perché ti ha lasciato è un atto che non si può semplicemente giudicare giusto o sbagliato? Tanto per fare un esempio..uno a caso.
> Anche il femminicidio quindi rientra nella tua visione metafisica del mondo come il tradimento? Che c'entra poi la tua visione metafisica del mondo con lo spiegare la sofferenza del traditore non lo capisco proprio tra l'altro.
> 
> Buscopann


è ovvio che per me, e presumo per ognuno, la tentazione di classificare come 'sbagliato' quello che qualcuno mi fa causandomi sofferenza, o quello che io faccio causando sofferenza, sia forte...e viceversa. Ma questo non significa che sia così in assoluto. Per me tutto ciò che ci accade nella vita, e anche e soprattutto le cose che ci causano sofferenza, sono un dono che facciamo a noi stessi per comprendere qualcosa ed evolverci. Non ha senso stare a lamentarsi, vittimizzarsi e scatenare la propria rabbia sugli altri, l'unica cosa che si può fare è prendersi responsabilità della propria vita, invece di dare la colpa agli altri. 



Erato' ha detto:


> Quello che vive il tradito e' una caduta libera e non e'assoluttamente paragonabile ai sensi di colpa del traditore(sperando che almeno quelli ce li abbia)...Non a caso il traditore spesso non arriva a capire la sofferenza del tradito e risponde "non m'aspettavo che potessi stare cosi' male"


Sì, non parlavo necessariamente dei sensi di colpa, ma di tutta l'impalcatura che ci sta dietro. Recentemente mi è capitato di incontrare un paio di traditori seriali che non si davano pena per le loro avventure, non si sentivano in colpa e ritenevano di essere nel giusto. Con una moglie/compagna e tante amanti, un baratro di solitudine li segue ovunque vadano, e non esiste alcun posto che sia loro. In questo senso intendo: non il tradimento in sè, ma ciò che vi sta dietro può causare un tormento non indifferente. Non essere in grado di amare mi sembra peggiore che amare e soffrirne. Punto. Non voglio negare la sofferenza del tradito. Sono stata tradita anch'io. Ma non si può andar avanti a soffrire per sempre e a volte pensare che anche le persone che hanno ferito sono umane e hanno delle motivazioni, può aiutare ad uscire dall'egoismo di prolungare il proprio dolore ben oltre la sua naturale necessità.



spleen ha detto:


> Il tuo senso del relativismo è sconcertante, non dimenticare che ci sono dei valori comuni, il senso innato di "giustizia" che accomuna tutti e che ci consente di discriminare e giudicare le azioni, nostre e degli altri, sotto ogni sole.
> Giudicare e condannare le persone è arduo ma giudicare le loro azioni alla luce di quello che pensiamo è legittimo. Sempre.


Certo, è legittimo avere un'opinione, che ovviamente è relativa, come dimostrano tutti i thread del sito, e i valori comuni non son poi tanto comuni; il senso di giustizia può anche essere innato, ma allo stesso tempo, se lo fosse, non si spiega come mai epoche diverse e luoghi geografici diversi sviluppino un senso del giusto e sbagliato opposti, in cui ognuno è certo in maniera sacrosanta di avere ragione sulla propria morale. Quindi non mi sembra così bizzarro nemmeno riflettere attentamente sulla propria e domandarsi se non altro se è stata ereditata o consegue da una propria ricerca, sia empirica sia spirituale.



spleen ha detto:


> Quali tremende sofferenze la hanno riidotta a pensare che nei rapporti con gli altri tutto sia opinabile?


Ahahah, nessuna tremenda sofferenza. Semplicemente ognuno ha un suo punto di vista e se nel piccolo è più facile avere un'opinione di giusto e sbagliato, quando si allarga il punto di vista non all'atto singolo ma ad una vita intera, o alla storia in senso ancora più allargato, risulta evidente che ciò che può sembrare sbagliato per la singola persona a volte ne beneficia molte altre; al che risulta arduo giudicare. Giusto o sbagliato per chi?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> *è ovvio che per me, e presumo per ognuno, la tentazione di classificare come 'sbagliato' quello che qualcuno mi fa causandomi sofferenza, o quello che io faccio causando sofferenza, sia forte...e viceversa. Ma questo non significa che sia così in assoluto. Per me tutto ciò che ci accade nella vita, e anche e soprattutto le cose che ci causano sofferenza, sono un dono che facciamo a noi stessi per comprendere qualcosa ed evolverci. Non ha senso stare a lamentarsi, vittimizzarsi e scatenare la propria rabbia sugli altri, l'unica cosa che si può fare è prendersi responsabilità della propria vita, invece di dare la colpa agli altri.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo solo per quello che riguarda la discussione che ci riguardava, altrimenti scriverei troppo e risulterei abbastanza noioso.
La sofferenza non è assolutamente relativa e soprattutto non è assolutamente detto che sia un "dono" per aiutarci a crescere. Se mi diagnosticano una SLA posso anche affrontare la vita con coraggio e tutto ciò non esclude che io possa continuare a vivere dei momenti di felicità, ma ti posso assicurare che questa diagnosi ha poco a che fare col "dono". Sei semplicemente una persona colta da immensa sfiga. E alla quale la malattia eroderà col tempo anche la dignità.
Se una donna viene ammazzata da un marito geloso, mi spieghi quale cazzo di insegnamento si può trarne?! Almeno per quello che riguarda la diretta interessata.
Non puoi relativizzare tutto in modo così sconcertante, come giustamente ti scrive Spleen. Questi sono esempi estremi per farti capire il concetto. 
Ci sono quindi delle sofferenze che non sono assolutamente relativizzabili. Tra di queste ci puoi tranquillamente infilare pure il tradimento. Può cambiare il modo di reagire a un tradimento. Alcuni lo superano e diventano delle persone migliori. Ma altri possono tranquillamente diventare peggiori rispetto a prima.
Relativizzare tutte le azioni è il più grande errore che una persona potrebbe commettere. Perché si potrebbe giustificare in questo modo qualsiasi nefandezza. Non è una questione di piangersi addosso. E' ovvio che quando ti capita qualcosa di brutto non ti puoi mica fermare, perché la vita non è che si ferma ad aspettarti. Ma questo non c'entra proprio nulla col condannare determinati comportamenti. E farlo anche in modo piuttosto duro se serve. Abbiamo un cervello. Siamo in grado di giudicare perché abbiamo una coscienza. Ed è giusto farlo. Altrimenti saremmo solo bestie senza capacità di analisi e giudizio.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì, non parlavo necessariamente dei sensi di colpa, ma di tutta l'impalcatura che ci sta dietro. Recentemente mi è capitato di incontrare un paio di traditori seriali che non si davano pena per le loro avventure, non si sentivano in colpa e ritenevano di essere nel giusto. Con una moglie/compagna e tante amanti, un baratro di solitudine li segue ovunque vadano, e non esiste alcun posto che sia loro. In questo senso intendo: non il tradimento in sè, ma ciò che vi sta dietro può causare un tormento non indifferente. Non essere in grado di amare mi sembra peggiore che amare e soffrirne. Punto. Non voglio negare la sofferenza del tradito. Sono stata tradita anch'io. Ma non si può andar avanti a soffrire per sempre e a volte pensare che anche le persone che hanno ferito sono umane e hanno delle motivazioni, può aiutare ad uscire dall'egoismo di prolungare il proprio dolore ben oltre la sua naturale necessità.


Un baratro di solitudine e sofferenza secondo te...ma la mancanza del senso di colpa e la giustificazione nel trovare "naturale" il tradimento ti fa capire che nel  caso in cui venissero sgamati non capirebbero proprio lo stato del tradito per cui anche il tradito non avrebbe tutti i torti a mandarli a fanculo senza appello...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sull'inevitabilità...
> 
> SE la interpretiamo in questo modo... "ove la persona non dia in realtà grande importanza alla fedeltà fisica, considerando, dentro di sè, il tradimento come qualcosa da poco, che nulla fa di male all'altro (finchè non viene beccato...), se tale persona, dicevamo, non vede chissà che conflitti di coscienza nel tradimento, è _inevitabile_ che _deciderà _di tradire"


ma allora non soffre. Di che soffrirebbe? Ha fatto una cosa inevitabile che manco cozza con la sua coscienza, non ha fatto male a nessuno...
Forse ha mangiato pesante(cit.)


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> è ovvio che per me, e presumo per ognuno, la tentazione di classificare come 'sbagliato' quello che qualcuno mi fa causandomi sofferenza, o quello che io faccio causando sofferenza, sia forte...e viceversa. Ma questo non significa che sia così in assoluto. Per me tutto ciò che ci accade nella vita, e anche e soprattutto le *cose che ci causano sofferenza, sono un dono che facciamo a noi stessi per comprendere qualcosa ed evolverci.* Non ha senso stare a lamentarsi, vittimizzarsi e scatenare la propria rabbia sugli altri, l'unica cosa che si può fare è prendersi responsabilità della propria vita, invece di dare la colpa agli altri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) sulla base di questo vive tutt'ora la pratica dell'autoflagellazione. E qui si apre un mondo.
2) Credo che il termine tecnico per le persone che hai descritto sia narcisista depresso.
3) il verde è una supercazzola: ci sono stati luoghi e tempi in cui cosucce come cannibalismo pedofilia e infanticidio erano non solo pratiche consentite, ma che avevano connotazioni di sacralità e spiritualità: mo che facciamo, buttiamo via mezza legislatura perchè l'abbiamo ereditata da i precedenti cazzoni o la riconosciamo in quanto frutto di esperienze e riflessioni pregresse?
Non è che ogni volta che nasce un uomo sulla terra si rivede tutta la filosofia... non ne abbiamo oggettivamente il tempo. 
4) concetto relativistico storiografico: purtroppo però la storiografia si scrive molto dopo gli avvenimenti, quando le loro conseguenze sono tutte documentate e si possono trarre conclusioni su base ampia; della nostra vita noi possiamo fare solo cronaca, la storiografia la faranno i posteri.
E questo secondo me è il vero giudizio universale, perchè vale per tutti: di noi rimane solo il ricordo delle nostre azioni, non delle parapiotte che ci siamo raccontati per giustificarci ad averle compiute.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

I sofisti li ho sempre trovati noiosi.

Però che il tradito è egoista è un po' troppo, penso per chiunque.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I sofisti li ho sempre trovati noiosi.
> 
> Però che il tradito è egoista è un po' troppo, penso per chiunque.


Eh ma è vero: tutto concentrato sulla sua sofferenza, si chiude all'idea che quella possa essere venuta per un bene più grande.
Chissà poi perchè le relazioni extra le hanno chiamate tradimenti.
Potevano chiamarle polenta con i funghi.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma allora non soffre. Di che soffrirebbe? Ha fatto una cosa inevitabile che manco cozza con la sua coscienza, non ha fatto male a nessuno...
> Forse ha mangiato pesante(cit.)


Non ho detto che soffre. 
Al massimo si dispiace un pò se pensa che l'altro ha fiducia cieca in lui. Forse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho detto che soffre.
> Al massimo si dispiace un pò se pensa che l'altro ha fiducia cieca in lui. Forse.


Mi riferivo a quello che diceva Lucrezia, ovvero che il traditore, travolto da un insolito destino al quale non riesce a ribellarsi, soffre vieppiù.
Una figura quasi eroica.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ma è vero: tutto concentrato sulla sua sofferenza, si chiude all'idea che quella possa essere venuta per un bene più grande.
> Chissà poi perchè le relazioni extra le hanno chiamate tradimenti.
> Potevano chiamarle polenta con i funghi.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quello che diceva Lucrezia, ovvero che il traditore, travolto da un insolito destino al quale non riesce a ribellarsi, soffre vieppiù.
> *Una figura quasi eroica*.


Altro che Batman o Capitan America :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ma è vero: tutto concentrato sulla sua sofferenza, si chiude all'idea che quella possa essere venuta per un bene più grande.
> Chissà poi perchè le relazioni extra le hanno chiamate tradimenti.
> Potevano chiamarle polenta con i funghi.


Classica frase  che in genere dicono i genitori ma potrebbe andare bene per i traditori"l'ho fatto per il tuo bene,un giorno mi ringrazierai!":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Classica frase  che in genere dicono i genitori ma potrebbe andare bene per i traditori"l'ho fatto per il tuo bene,un giorno mi ringrazierai!":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No dai..non confondiamo la merda col cioccolato. Che anche se tipo di cioccolato fa cagare, non sarà mai una merda :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## zanna (17 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> è ovvio che per me, e presumo per ognuno, la tentazione di classificare come 'sbagliato' quello che qualcuno mi fa causandomi sofferenza, o quello che io faccio causando sofferenza, sia forte...e viceversa. Ma questo non significa che sia così in assoluto. Per me tutto ciò che ci accade nella vita, e anche e soprattutto le cose che ci causano sofferenza, sono un dono che facciamo a noi stessi per comprendere qualcosa ed evolverci. Non ha senso stare a lamentarsi, vittimizzarsi e scatenare la propria rabbia sugli altri, l'unica cosa che si può fare è prendersi responsabilità della propria vita, invece di dare la colpa agli altri.
> 
> Sì, non parlavo necessariamente dei sensi di colpa, ma di tutta l'impalcatura che ci sta dietro. Recentemente mi è capitato di incontrare un paio di traditori seriali che non si davano pena per le loro avventure, non si sentivano in colpa e ritenevano di essere nel giusto. Con una moglie/compagna e tante amanti, un baratro di solitudine li segue ovunque vadano, e non esiste alcun posto che sia loro. In questo senso intendo: non il tradimento in sè, ma ciò che vi sta dietro può causare un tormento non indifferente. Non essere in grado di amare mi sembra peggiore che amare e soffrirne. Punto. Non voglio negare la sofferenza del tradito. Sono stata tradita anch'io. Ma non si può andar avanti a soffrire per sempre e a volte pensare che anche le persone che hanno ferito sono umane e hanno delle motivazioni, può aiutare ad uscire dall'egoismo di prolungare il proprio dolore ben oltre la sua naturale necessità.
> 
> ...


:thinking::thinking::thinking: alla fine di spunti di riflessione c'è ne sono a iosa ... con qualche distinguo per carità ma ci sono ... IMHO


----------



## lothar57 (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quello che diceva Lucrezia, ovvero che il traditore, travolto da un insolito destino al quale non riesce a ribellarsi, soffre vieppiù.
> Una figura quasi eroica.



Cara Sbri,l'istinto e'quello,noi diversamente fedeli,siamo cosi'.
Ieri non avevo motivo per pensare''altrove'',ma e'bastato un casuale incontro.Per accendere i motori...


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..non confondiamo la merda col cioccolato. Che anche se tipo di cioccolato fa cagare, non sarà mai una merda :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Volevo essere (maldestramente) ironica:singleeye:


----------



## Homer (17 Novembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sbri,l'istinto e'quello,noi diversamente fedeli,siamo cosi'.
> Ieri non avevo motivo per pensare''altrove'',ma e'bastato un casuale incontro.*Per accendere i motori...*



:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sbri,l'istinto e'quello,noi diversamente fedeli,siamo cosi'.
> Ieri non avevo motivo per pensare''altrove'',ma e'bastato un casuale incontro.Per accendere i motori...


Si percepisce tutta la tua sofferenza da queste due righe. Ti sono vicina.


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io e busco siamo ancora traumatizzati dal _"nessuna" _:unhappy:



anche Kant con tutto il cielo stellato sopra di lui:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si percepisce tutta la tua sofferenza da queste due righe. Ti sono vicina.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Divì (17 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :thinking::thinking::thinking: alla fine di spunti di riflessione c'è ne sono a iosa ... con qualche distinguo per carità ma ci sono ... IMHO


Anche secondo me.

Faccio solo una osservazione. Lucrezia non lo dice, ma lo lascia intendere, probabilmente dietro questa sua visione delle cose ci sta una filosofia o una credenza spirituale. Ipotizzo qualcosa di vicino al buddismo, come si evince da alcuni passaggi del suo post.

Premesso che non sono buddista ma cristiana, e ricordo che il cristianesimo vede la responsabilità di chi fa del male, per cui non posso essere d'accordo in toto, ho molto apprezzato lo sforzo di Lucrezia di far capire una visione delle cose così radicalmente diversa dalla nostra.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma allora non soffre. Di che soffrirebbe? Ha fatto una cosa inevitabile che manco cozza con la sua coscienza, non ha fatto male a nessuno...
> Forse ha mangiato pesante(cit.)


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> Faccio solo una osservazione. Lucrezia non lo dice, ma lo lascia intendere, probabilmente dietro questa sua visione delle cose ci sta una filosofia o una credenza spirituale. Ipotizzo qualcosa di vicino al buddismo, come si evince da alcuni passaggi del suo post.
> 
> Premesso che non sono buddista ma cristiana, e ricordo che* il cristianesimo vede la responsabilità di chi fa del male*, per cui non posso essere d'accordo in toto, ho molto apprezzato lo sforzo di Lucrezia di far capire una visione delle cose così radicalmente diversa dalla nostra.


Non sono un esperto del buddhismo, ma credo che anche in questa religione si riconosca un male e un bene. Scegliere quest'ultimo e condurre una vita irreprensibile e rispettosa di tutti gli essere dell'universo significa fondersicon questo e liberarsi della vita stessa (assenza di reincarnazione).
Potrei aver scritto una pirlata cmq. 

Buscopann


----------



## Lucrezia (17 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La sofferenza non è assolutamente relativa e soprattutto non è assolutamente detto che sia un "dono" per aiutarci a crescere. Se mi diagnosticano una SLA posso anche affrontare la vita con coraggio e tutto ciò non esclude che io possa continuare a vivere dei momenti di felicità, ma ti posso assicurare che questa diagnosi ha poco a che fare col "dono". Sei semplicemente una persona colta da immensa sfiga. E alla quale la malattia eroderà col tempo anche la dignità.
> Se una donna viene ammazzata da un marito geloso, mi spieghi quale cazzo di insegnamento si può trarne?! Almeno per quello che riguarda la diretta interessata.
> Non puoi relativizzare tutto in modo così sconcertante, come giustamente ti scrive Spleen. Questi sono esempi estremi per farti capire il concetto.
> Ci sono quindi delle sofferenze che non sono assolutamente relativizzabili. Tra di queste ci puoi tranquillamente infilare pure il tradimento. Può cambiare il modo di reagire a un tradimento. Alcuni lo superano e diventano delle persone migliori. Ma altri possono tranquillamente diventare peggiori rispetto a prima.
> ...


Se parti dal presupposto che le cose che ti capitano e che non ti piacciono fanno schifo, parti dal presupposto di avere una conoscenza così perfetta e totale di te stesso, del mondo e degli esseri umani intorno a te da poter giudicare cosa ha un senso e cosa no. Se questo è il caso, mi piacerebbe avere la tua medesima saggezza; io non ce l'ho. Per quanto mi riguarda, se non avessi distrutto la mia vita e più volte, non sarei mai nata, non avrei neanche mai saputo chi minchia sono. Lamentarsi delle proprie 'sfighe' e non vedere altro che distruzione in una situazione faticosa toglie potere alla persona che 'subisce', oltre alle energie alle persone amate che lo circondano. Poi certo, se tu hai trovato lati costruttivi o positivi nell'affliggersi o nel denigrare gli altri, sei libero di parlarmene; o pensare alla sfiga che c'hai ti fa stare ancora peggio? Scusami se non mi dilungo ulteriormente sulle cose che hai scritto, penso di poter riassumere col concetto che ognuno è responsabile di sè stesso, di quello che accade nella propria vita in gran parte e del modo di affrontarlo; se invece che doni vuoi interpretare le cose complicate da affrontare come sfighe, sei libero di farlo;  se invece di vedere un senso o un insegnamento vuoi vedere un'ingiustizia, puoi farlo; ti chiedo solo cosa ti sarebbe più utile, e cosa ti renderebbe più felice.



Erato' ha detto:


> Un baratro di solitudine e sofferenza secondo te...ma la mancanza del senso di colpa e la giustificazione nel trovare "naturale" il tradimento ti fa capire che nel  caso in cui venissero sgamati non capirebbero proprio lo stato del tradito per cui anche il tradito non avrebbe tutti i torti a mandarli a fanculo senza appello...


Ma lo sfanculamento è giustissimo, mica dico il contrario. Dico solo che trasferire la responsabilità all'altro toglie qualcosa al tradito, invece di aiutarlo. Non posso controllare le emozioni e i comportamenti delle persone accanto a me; ma posso scegliere di costruire invece di distruggere. Invece di continuare a pensare che la persona che ho amato mi ha maltrattata ed è uno stronzo, mi domando perchè sono stata attratta da quest'uomo in primis, con tutti quelli che ci sono al mondo. Per esempio. E mi domando dove sia la mia co-responsabilità (che potrebbe essere per esempio nel fatto di essere attratta da traditori cronici, oppure un'altra), perchè onestamente non posso credere di essere in balia degli altri e del mondo e che non sia io a costruirmi la mia realtà. Altrimenti quando crescerei se mi limitassi a dare la colpa agli altri?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 1) sulla base di questo vive tutt'ora la pratica dell'autoflagellazione. E qui si apre un mondo.
> 2) Credo che il termine tecnico per le persone che hai descritto sia narcisista depresso.
> 3) il verde è una supercazzola: ci sono stati luoghi e tempi in cui cosucce come cannibalismo pedofilia e infanticidio erano non solo pratiche consentite, ma che avevano connotazioni di sacralità e spiritualità: mo che facciamo, buttiamo via mezza legislatura perchè l'abbiamo ereditata da i precedenti cazzoni o la riconosciamo in quanto frutto di esperienze e riflessioni pregresse?
> Non è che ogni volta che nasce un uomo sulla terra si rivede tutta la filosofia... non ne abbiamo oggettivamente il tempo.
> ...


1) Ma sto dicendo il contrario, che autoflgellarsi non serve a niente, e che quando non posso fermare qualcosa di apparentemente orrendo dall'abbattersi su di me, il mio compito come essere umano è capire dove sta la bellezza, dove sta la sfida, dove sta la chiave di volta
2) Non ne dubito. Questo è chiaro a te che nemmeno li conosci. D'altra parte moglie e compagna li conoscono certamente meglio, e ci stanno insieme. Questo è un caso di co-responsabilità: viene naturale giudicare i traditori, eppure ci sono due donne che hanno scelto proprio loro, se li sono scelti che erano già così, e se li tengono. Se domani saltassero fuori le loro scappatelle, mi sarebbe difficile condannare: mi pare che ciascuno si sia infilato in una situazione che per qualche motivo è stata cercata. Ovviamente sto parlando di questo caso specifico, non di tutti i tradimenti!
3) No. Sto dicendo che ugualmente molte cose che crediamo morali e immorali adesso, verranno viste un giorno come pensieri trogloditi. Quindi non si può fare dell'assolutismo su tutto pensando di essere nel giusto.

Nessuna gustificazione, su questo sono d'accordo. Per quanto riguarda il mio operato. Per qanto riguarda quello degli altri, ha senso esprimermi solo quando l'altro è disposto ad ascoltare, quando ci sia anche solo una persona disposta ad ascoltare; altrimenti, è come parlare al vento.



Divì ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> Faccio solo una osservazione. Lucrezia non lo dice, ma lo lascia intendere, probabilmente dietro questa sua visione delle cose ci sta una filosofia o una credenza spirituale. Ipotizzo qualcosa di vicino al buddismo, come si evince da alcuni passaggi del suo post.
> 
> Premesso che non sono buddista ma cristiana, e ricordo che il cristianesimo vede la responsabilità di chi fa del male, per cui non posso essere d'accordo in toto, ho molto apprezzato lo sforzo di Lucrezia di far capire una visione delle cose così radicalmente diversa dalla nostra.


Sì. Grazie  
La responsabilità la vedo anch'io, è forse l'unico punto saldo e incontrovertibile.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma lo sfanculamento è giustissimo, mica dico il contrario. Dico solo che trasferire la responsabilità all'altro toglie qualcosa al tradito, invece di aiutarlo. Non posso controllare le emozioni e i comportamenti delle persone accanto a me; ma posso scegliere di costruire invece di distruggere. Invece di continuare a pensare che la persona che ho amato mi ha maltrattata ed è uno stronzo, mi domando perchè sono stata attratta da quest'uomo in primis, con tutti quelli che ci sono al mondo. Per esempio. E mi domando dove sia la mia co-responsabilità (che potrebbe essere per esempio nel fatto di essere attratta da traditori cronici, oppure un'altra), perchè onestamente non posso credere di essere in balia degli altri e del mondo e che non sia io a costruirmi la mia realtà. Altrimenti quando crescerei se mi limitassi a dare la colpa agli altri?


Ma in seguito alla "botta" certe domande sorgono spontanee anche indipendentemente dal atteggiamento del traditore...almeno a me e' andata cosi'...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Se parti dal presupposto che le cose che ti capitano e che non ti piacciono fanno schifo, parti dal presupposto di avere una conoscenza così perfetta e totale di te stesso, del mondo e degli esseri umani intorno a te da poter giudicare cosa ha un senso e cosa no. Se questo è il caso, mi piacerebbe avere la tua medesima saggezza; io non ce l'ho. Per quanto mi riguarda, se non avessi distrutto la mia vita e più volte, non sarei mai nata, non avrei neanche mai saputo chi minchia sono. Lamentarsi delle proprie 'sfighe' e non vedere altro che distruzione in una situazione faticosa toglie potere alla persona che 'subisce', oltre alle energie alle persone amate che lo circondano. Poi certo, se tu hai trovato lati costruttivi o positivi nell'affliggersi o nel denigrare gli altri, sei libero di parlarmene; o pensare alla sfiga che c'hai ti fa stare ancora peggio? Scusami se non mi dilungo ulteriormente sulle cose che hai scritto, penso di poter riassumere col concetto che ognuno è responsabile di sè stesso, di quello che accade nella propria vita in gran parte e del modo di affrontarlo; se invece che doni vuoi interpretare le cose complicate da affrontare come sfighe, sei libero di farlo;  se invece di vedere un senso o un insegnamento vuoi vedere un'ingiustizia, puoi farlo; ti chiedo solo cosa ti sarebbe più utile, e cosa ti renderebbe più felice.


Che cosa mi renderebbe più felice? Di sicuro soffrire il meno possibile. Mi pare ovvia come risposta.

Dato che nella vita è impossibile non affrontare momenti di sofferenza, mi pare altrettanto ovvio affrontarli nella maniera giusta, come tu scrivi, ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere col pensare che siano un "dono" o che facciano parte dell'ineluttabilità del grande disegno dell'universo.
Perché se una persona volontariamente fa del male a qualcun'altra, di ineluttabile non c'è proprio nulla. C'è semplicemente una volontà egoistica: il mio bene in cambio della tua sofferenza.
Chi soffre metabolizzerà la cosa come meglio crede e come meglio gli riuscirà. Chi fa soffrire gratuitamente un'altra persona invece non è mosso da forze entropiche che mirano al caos, ma semplicemente dalla sua volontà e dalla sua (in)coscienza. 
Non ci trovo nulla di scandaloso nel giudicare Hitler un bastardo.
Trovo invece scandaloso che si possa tentare di giustificarlo.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che cosa mi renderebbe più felice? Di sicuro soffrire il meno possibile. Mi pare ovvia come risposta.
> 
> Dato che nella vita è impossibile non affrontare momenti di sofferenza, mi pare altrettanto ovvio affrontarli nella maniera giusta, come tu scrivi, ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere col pensare che siano un "dono" o che facciano parte dell'ineluttabilità del grande disegno dell'universo.
> Perché se una persona volontariamente fa del male a qualcun'altra, di ineluttabile non c'è proprio nulla. C'è semplicemente una volontà egoistica: il mio bene in cambio della tua sofferenza.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Lucrezia (17 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sono un esperto del buddhismo, ma credo che anche in questa religione si riconosca un male e un bene. Scegliere quest'ultimo e condurre una vita irreprensibile e rispettosa di tutti gli essere dell'universo significa fondersicon questo e liberarsi della vita stessa (assenza di reincarnazione).
> Potrei aver scritto una pirlata cmq.
> 
> Buscopann


Sì. Ma siccome ognuno ha una consapevolezza spirituale diversa, agisce e pensa nell'ambito del suo livello. Così come non ti aspetti che un gatto mangi le costolette con la forchetta e il coltello, o che un bambino di sei mesi faccia la pipì nel water, anche il tuo vicino di casa che ti ha rigato la macchina apposta perchè secondo lui non paghi il condominio sta facendo del suo meglio compatibilmente con le sue possibilità, quindi c'è poco da arrabbiarsi. Ha senso parlare di qualcosa di 'sbagliato' solo quando una persona sta vivendo molto al di sotto delle sue possibilità di agire su sè stesso e il mondo per paura e pigrizia. Rispettoso secondo me significa accettare ognuno esattamente per come è, anche se le sue scelte non sono quelle che farei io. Poi secondo molti sostenitori della reincarnazione, la il grosso degli ostacoli e delle contingenze che ci accadono nella vita le abbiamo scelte noi proprio per imparare qualcosa che ancora non sappiamo o non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare in precedenza; da qui, credo siano dei doni; da qui, non ha senso giudicare il mio carceriere, che peraltro è un pezzo di me; da qui, anche la malattia, l'incidente, la paura, la confusione, sono cose che io sto cercando di dirmi, e che tanto vale cercare di ascoltare, specie se non voglio che capitino di nuovo fino a quando la mia testaccia dura non avrà capito


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì. Ma siccome ognuno ha una consapevolezza spirituale diversa, agisce e pensa nell'ambito del suo livello. Così come non ti aspetti che un gatto mangi le costolette con la forchetta e il coltello, o che un bambino di sei mesi faccia la pipì nel water, anche il tuo vicino di casa che ti ha rigato la macchina apposta perchè secondo lui non paghi il condominio sta facendo del suo meglio compatibilmente con le sue possibilità, quindi c'è poco da arrabbiarsi. Ha senso parlare di qualcosa di 'sbagliato' solo quando una persona sta vivendo molto al di sotto delle sue possibilità di agire su sè stesso e il mondo per paura e pigrizia. *Rispettoso secondo me significa accettare ognuno esattamente per come è, anche se le sue scelte non sono quelle che farei io*. Poi secondo molti sostenitori della reincarnazione, la il grosso degli ostacoli e delle contingenze che ci accadono nella vita le abbiamo scelte noi proprio per imparare qualcosa che ancora non sappiamo o non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare in precedenza; da qui, credo siano dei doni; da qui, non ha senso giudicare il mio carceriere, che peraltro è un pezzo di me; da qui, anche la malattia, l'incidente, la paura, la confusione, sono cose che io sto cercando di dirmi, e che tanto vale cercare di ascoltare, specie se non voglio che capitino di nuovo fino a quando la mia testaccia dura non avrà capito


Il neretto è condivisibile solo fino ad un certo punto.
Se parliamo di scelte politiche, religiose, sessuali, delle proprie preferenze in generale e di quello che vorremmo avere per essere felici è ovvio che tutto è soggettivo e rispettabile.
Quando però agiamo solo in funzione del nostro egoismo, arrecando sofferenza agli altri o comunque ingannando il prossimo volontariamente, è inconcepibile pensare di non essere giudicati. E se gli altri non lo facessero, in modo anche piuttosto duro se serve, tutto ciò non sarebbe per me motivo di riflessione (sempre che abbia voglia di mettermi in discussione). Sarei giustificato a continuare a fare quello che faccio. Questo non ha nulla a che vedere col rispetto. Anzi, ritengo che non giudicare o non prendere posizione verso certi comportamenti è particolarmente pericoloso anche per l'evoluzione della società umana e delle sue coscienze.

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora la domanda non è se chi ha patito un tradimento possa innamorarsi di una persona impegnata,perchè solitamente il sentimento non guarda lo stato civile.
> 
> la domanda è se un/a trodito/a possa facocerizzarsi.    dipende dalla personalità.   tu probabilmente 6 rimasta talmente segnata dal dolore che stai provando che anche se fosse l'uomo dei tuoi sogni, rinunceresti.
> 
> altri penso che non si porrebbero il problema.   *credo influisca molto il tasso di egocentrismo del soggetto.*


Dici?

:fischio:


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Discussione già nata diverse volte...
> Sostanzialmente la domanda è: ma chi fa l'amante di una persona impegnata, non si sente responsabile?
> 
> Io avevo risposto non in modo logico ma descrittivo.
> ...


quoto il neretto, aggiungendo che sparirei totalmente dalla sua vita in tempo zero.

Perchè i seriali che ad un certo punto si innamorano sono peggio della peste bubbonica.



comunque. Io continuo a leggere perchè sono attratta da questa discussione ma non ci sto capendo molto...
vabbè. Continuo.

ciao


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> mi levo ti torno alla velocità della lucee capisco che ho trovato la persona sbagliata che nulla ha capito del nostro rapporto.



quanto mi piaci così alfa.




:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> No, io, che tendo a sentirmi in colpa per
> l'aria che respiro, non mi sentirei affatto responsabile.
> stranissimo.
> forse sono una 'facocera'?


no.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> nel nostro caso veramente era logico che ci sarebbe stato, diciamo la ciliegina sulla torta dei nostri molti problemi.
> 
> La scelta di andare con lei e non con un'altra, fatta da un passivo - aggressivo: era l'opposto mio, è stato corteggiato tanto da questa (segnala la pigrizia, e soprattutto l'alibi di "non l'ho cercata io" ), ma comunque mi faceva del male perché mi conosceva, stava con mio figlio più ore di me, si è sostituita a me. Tutto agghiacciante, ma il fattore meno importante era lei, l'amante.
> Quando io ci sono stata con gli impegnati, ero io l'istrumento: *facevano con me le porcate che le loro donne non volevano fare, etc... i*nfatti dopo un po mi sono rotta  È stato un periodo della mia vita e penso che pure loro siano stati uno istrumento nelle mie mani, utili per la mia necessità di capir*mi.*



madonna mia.
ma che uomini hai conosciuto?

Gesù...lo zoo di porkis


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avevo letto la domanda sui seriali di nau.
> esempio: *io non vado al motel con lothar *
> esso non terminerà lì la sua carriera per disperazione ma continuerà ad operare con prosperità.
> io, nella personcina perfetta che sono  mi sentirò comunque a posto e dovendo eventualmente incontrare sua moglie non sarei costretta ad abbassare gli occhi



mah...


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, che e' strano. Io infatti ci ho pensato un anno. Avrei preferito fosse libero,  poi mi sono chiesta se solo io devo farmi scrupoli ed HO DETTO NO.
> 
> Non ho la fila di corteggiatori,  meno ancora di quel genere.



madonna Disy, ti vedo troppo Mistress in latex.

Che sesso fai.
E quando lo chiami il maggiordomo....te lo giuro. Sento un brivido di piacere.
Ti ricordi com'eri arrivata?

Che soddisfazione sei.
Uno dei capolavori maximi di tradi.


----------



## drusilla (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna mia.
> ma che uomini hai conosciuto?
> 
> Gesù...lo zoo di porkis


Ciao. Ma no, niente mosri! Attraggo gli opposti a me, e viceversa...
a me...


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io credo che il tradimento si possa evitare, eccome! Non c'è la volontà di farlo, è diverso.
> Però ti quoto il fatto che la decisione, volontaria, di attuarlo, segni il momento di rottura.


Per me, la rottura di un fedele che tradisce, avviene _prima,_ prima di zompare nel letto con un altra.

Avviene nel momento in cui non vede speranze nella sua coppia.
A quel punto la rottura c'è.
Zompata in motel o meno. E' sostanzialmente irrilevante.
Perchè il primo tradimento è quello mentale, che parte dal cuore.
Non senti più speranza per la tua coppia e ti senti solo, e ti sembra di vagare con uno sconosciuto in casa.

per cui, la fisicità di un tradimento, è solo la conseguenza di un tradimento a monte ben peggiore.


non so se sono stata chiara. Non ne sono sicura.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> la sedia antica, però :rotfl::rotfl:
> (che snobbona che sei )
> 
> comunque io sono abbastanza d'accordo con Lucrezia, tranne sul fatto
> ...


ma non è che soffre di più o di meno. Non c'è mica il termometro del dolore e ognuno reagisce in base a come è fatto.
Il traditore, sempre che non siano seriali, soffre in modo diverso. Non di più o di meno.
Diverso.
E lo provano dolore, fidati.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Lucrezia sicuramente ci saranno delle motivazioni dietro. Io però sostengo che
> 1. I bisogni ( non l'istinto chè quello di tradire no n esiste ed è una mera scusa) sono tutti dominabili
> *2. Se in una coppia le cose non vanno la unica via di uscita è prenderne atto e separarsi. Il tradimento è una illusoria e ingannevole via che conduce solo a creare dolore. Si sotterrano i problemi ma in talmente poca terra che essi riemergeranno uguali se non peggiori, con la prima pioggia. Certo il tradimento tenta perché è una via facile ma è dominabile eccome. È come la scusa del codardo che fugge ai propri doveri perché certo della sconfitta*


*
*
il tradimento che ho subito da Mattia ha salvato la mia coppia.
Essere duri e puri, a volte, porta a decisioni errate e deleterio per la vita futura di tutti i componenti interessati.
Vissuto sulla mia pelle.

Provate, voi duri e puri, a guardare le cose da un altra prospettiva. Mollate le convinzioni granitiche che avete su come ragiona un traditore.
la maggior parte delle volte sbagliate clamorosamente e vi infilate in labirinti infuocati di paturnie che non esistono.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per me, la rottura di un fedele che tradisce, avviene _prima,_ prima di zompare nel letto con un altra.
> 
> Avviene nel momento in cui non vede speranze nella sua coppia.
> A quel punto la rottura c'è.
> ...


Sei stata straordinariamente chiara!
Hai scritto cose su cui riflettere davvero


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sei stata straordinariamente chiara!
> Hai scritto cose su cui riflettere davvero


Ehhhh palli, Tebe e' Tebe


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per me, la rottura di un fedele che tradisce, avviene _prima,_ prima di zompare nel letto con un altra.
> 
> Avviene nel momento in cui non vede speranze nella sua coppia.
> A quel punto la rottura c'è.
> ...


Verissimo.I fedeli che tradiscono si allontanano prima con la mente silenziosamente...via via e sempre piu' lontano.I segnali te li danno ma tu li ignori perche' sei convinta che "non capitera' mai a te" e pensi di conoscerli del tutto nelle loro sfaccetatture ma piu' in la se ci ragioni con la mente libera di rabbia ti renderai conto che l'abbraccio non c' era piu',che il bacio era sfuggente e che fare l' amore era piu' un atto meccanico senza neanche guardarsi negli occhi...io guardavo delle foto di quel periodo e mi rendo conto che gli occhi di lui dovevano gia spiegarmi tutto.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ehhhh palli, Tebe e' Tebe


Non la conosco però devo dire che mi ha molto colpito quello che ha scritto. Eh si!


----------



## Divì (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> il tradimento che ho subito da Mattia ha salvato la mia coppia.
> Essere duri e puri, a volte, porta a decisioni errate e deleterio per la vita futura di tutti i componenti interessati.
> Vissuto sulla mia pelle.
> ...


Ci ho provato. E funziona .

Quoto


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna Disy, ti vedo troppo Mistress in latex.
> 
> Che sesso fai.
> E quando lo chiami il maggiordomo....te lo giuro. Sento un brivido di piacere.
> ...


Che tu ci  creda o meno, e' molto molto molto merito tuo!


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tu ci  creda o meno, e' molto molto molto merito tuo!


Ciao disi!Un abbraccio virtualeNon so mandare le foto in mp e questo messaggio si autodistruggera fra 5 secondi:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ciao disi!Un abbraccio virtualeNon so mandare le foto in mp e questo messaggio si autodistruggera fra 5 secondi:rotfl:



Sei splendida e giovanissima,  pensavo fosse un attrice.


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ciao disi!Un abbraccio virtualeNon so mandare le foto in mp e questo messaggio si autodistruggera fra 5 secondi:rotfl:


:up: bella se sei tu ma le greche non hanno i capelli neri?


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ci ho provato. E funziona .
> 
> Quoto


Visto subito , belli come diceva Disi , scusa la banalità mi viene da pensare al colore del cielo:up:


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> :up: bella se sei tu ma le greche non hanno i capelli neri?


Le tinture per capelli son arrivate anche da noi nonostante
la crisi:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Le tinture per capelli son arrivate anche da noi nonostante
> la crisi:rotfl:


Bella fanciulla...


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bella fanciulla...


Ma metti anche una foto tua Nicka...anche solo per 5 minuti.Io gia' lo so che hai gli occhi dolci e il sorriso delle bimbe...Si vede per come scrivi...Anzi facciamolo tutti per 5 min cosi io e H7 rodiamo di meno.Io ho sempre pensato che gli occhi son lo specchio del anima e che lo sguardo dice piu' di 1000 parole P.S: anche solo per avermi chiamat fanciulla farei un braccio di ferro con la Matraini!:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma metti anche una foto tua Nicka...anche solo per 5 minuti.Io gia' lo so che hai gli occhi dolci e il sorriso delle bimbe...Si vede per come scrivi...Anzi facciamolo tutti per 5 min cosi io e H7 rodiamo di meno.Io ho sempre pensato che gli occhi son lo specchio del anima e che lo sguardo dice piu' di 1000 parole P.S: anche solo per avermi chiamat fanciulla farei un braccio di ferro con la Matraini!:rotfl:



Sara' dura vincere con Chiara!


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sara' dura vincere con Chiara!


Lo so...infatti so di aver perso in partenza


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lo so...infatti so di aver perso in partenza



Pure io non ci proverei mai!


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma metti anche una foto tua Nicka...anche solo per 5 minuti.Io gia' lo so che hai gli occhi dolci e il sorriso delle bimbe...Si vede per come scrivi...Anzi facciamolo tutti per 5 min cosi io e H7 rodiamo di meno.Io ho sempre pensato che gli occhi son lo specchio del anima e che lo sguardo dice piu' di 1000 parole P.S: anche solo per avermi chiamat fanciulla farei un braccio di ferro con la Matraini!:rotfl:


Magari lo farò...


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non la conosco però devo dire che mi ha molto colpito quello che ha scritto. Eh si!


Ho visto cose sui tradimenti fatti e subiti che voi umani non immaginate nemmeno.
E grazie al cielo. 
Perché temo che se avessi avuto in merito un educazione "normale", il proseguo della mia vita  non sarebbe stato semplice.
Ma già a 15 anni ho capito che l'unico tradimento che avrei sentito come tale sarebbe stato quello sentimentale.
La fisicità della cosa invece, assolutamente irrilevante.
A meno che non mi attacchi delle cose, ovvio.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> per cui, la fisicità di un tradimento, è solo la conseguenza di un tradimento a monte ben peggiore.
> non so se sono stata chiara. Non ne sono sicura.


Chiarissima


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Verissimo.I fedeli che tradiscono si allontanano prima con la mente silenziosamente...via via e sempre piu' lontano.I segnali te li danno ma tu li ignori perche' sei convinta che "non capitera' mai a te" e pensi di conoscerli del tutto nelle loro sfaccetatture ma piu' in la se ci ragioni con la mente libera di rabbia ti renderai conto che l'abbraccio non c' era piu',che il bacio era sfuggente e che fare l' amore era piu' un atto meccanico senza neanche guardarsi negli occhi...io guardavo delle foto di quel periodo e mi rendo conto che gli occhi di lui dovevano gia spiegarmi tutto.


Infatti. Di segnali ne danno eccome, ma dall'altra parte devono trovare trasmissioni radio aperte e quando si arriva a questo punto...non ci sono. O sono fortemente disturbate.
Io sono una che se ne accorge sempre al volo, ancora prima che accada il fisico e credo sia dovuto proprio al fatto di dare importanza solo al tradimento sentimentale e non a quello da scambio di fluidi.
Con Mattia ho mangiato la foglia ancora prima che lui arrivasse alla fisicità della cosa.
Ma non sono intervenuta, non perchè pensavo che non potesse capitare a me o a lui, nonostante le sue idee sulla fedeltà integraliste, ma perchè ero talmente sfinita dalla non comunicazione che speravo che zompandosi un'altra gli avrebbe fatto lo stesso effetto che avrebbe potuto fare a me.
Una sferzata di energia e un detossinante globale, tanto da uscirne rigenerati e trovare nuove forze per salvare la coppia. (anche se io, da traditrice doc e selettiva, non ho mai e ripeto mai scambiato fluidi quando le cose nella mia coppia andavano male. E' proprio lì che divento super fedele. Prima noi,  il mio 10% dopo.)
Ho sbagliato.
A me sarebbe capitato così, perchè sono io per tutto quanto scritto sopra.
Ma lui da fedele si è innamorato della sua botta di vita.
Ed è stata un ecatombe

Comunque Eratò, sai qual'è il lato iper positivo della tua esperienza?
Che la prossima volta (spero non ti capiti) sarai come me.
Lo sentirai prima.
E agirai consapevolmente.

(se intendi farlo soffrire con tecniche sottili da gran signora con il massimo della devastazione emotiva -di lui- chiedi pure a me o a Disincantata)


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non la conosco però devo dire che mi ha molto colpito quello che ha scritto. Eh si!



pensa un po' avermi in un letto quanto potrei colpirti...bel fedelucccio....:diavoletto:




Visto che non mi conosce gli mostro subito il meglio, così prende le misure
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> (se intendi farlo soffrire con tecniche sottili da gran signora con il massimo della devastazione emotiva -di lui- chiedi pure a me o a Disincantata)


Pregasi aprire post apposito in priveè.
Sempieterna riconoscenza.
Grazie.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensa un po' avermi in un letto quanto potrei colpirti...bel fedelucccio....:diavoletto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se hai i piedi belli e' fatta!   Foto dei piedi.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non è che soffre di più o di meno. Non c'è mica il termometro del dolore e ognuno reagisce in base a come è fatto.
> Il traditore, sempre che non siano seriali, soffre in modo diverso. Non di più o di meno.
> Diverso.
> E lo provano dolore, fidati.


Non c'è dubbio che anche il boia provasse dolore a infliggerlo, a meno che non fosse un sadico. Tanto è vero che in molte torture cercava di alleviare le sofferenze uccidendo prima del tempo la vittima.
Ma se posso scegliere da che parte stare, preferirei provare il dolore del boia piuttosto che quello del condannato.
La tua analisi è in molti passaggi ineccepibile, ma quello che non si può sentire (quando si parla di tradimento) è dipingere il traditore come colui che soffre e che sprofonda piangente tra le lacrime di un altro/a.
Questo non si può leggere oggettivamente.
Non esiste il termometro del dolore, è vero, così come quello dei sentimenti in generale. Ma il dolore che provoca un tradimento subito non è assolutamente paragonabile a quello che prova il traditore (sempre che lo provi). Il tradimento subito su molte persone ha lo stesso impatto emotivo di un lutto.

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non c'è dubbio che anche il boia provasse dolore a infliggerlo, a meno che non fosse un sadico. Tanto è vero che in molte torture cercava di alleviare le sofferenze uccidendo prima del tempo la vittima.
> Ma se posso scegliere da che parte stare, preferirei provare il dolore del boia piuttosto che quello del condannato.
> La tua analisi è in molti passaggi ineccepibile, ma quello che non si può sentire (quando si parla di tradimento) è dipingere il traditore come colui che soffre e che sprofonda piangente tra le lacrime di un altro/a.
> Questo non si può leggere oggettivamente.
> ...


*È *​un lutto. Con tutte le conseguenze che ne derivano.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *È *​un lutto. Con tutte le conseguenze che ne derivano.



FORSE peggio, Di un lutto dopo anni te ne fai una ragione, di un tradimento mai.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> FORSE peggio, Di un lutto dopo anni te ne fai una ragione, di un tradimento mai.


Te la puoi fare anche il tradimento. 
Come ha scritto Tebe il tradimento a volte può far ripartire una coppia che praticamente era morta perché è un terremoto che rade al suolo il rapporto. Alcuni dalle macerie prendono strade diverse. Altri ricostruiscono.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Te la puoi fare anche il tradimento.
> Come ha scritto Tebe il tradimento a volte può far ripartire una coppia che praticamente era morta perché è un terremoto che rade al suolo il rapporto. Alcuni dalle macerie prendono strade diverse. Altri ricostruiscono.
> 
> Buscopann



Di certi tradimenti no.  Il mio e' durato troppo.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di certi tradimenti no.  Il mio e' durato troppo.


Dipende. E' un'equazione con più variabili, dove non è solamente il tipo di tradimento ad essere decisivo, ma anche le due persone in gioco. Ognuno di noi ha reazioni diverse di fronte a queste tragedie emotive.
C'è chi perdona tradimenti gravissimi e ricostruisce da zero il rapporto.
C'è invece chi non riesce a passare sopra neppure a una minchiata.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dipende. E' un'equazione con più variabili, dove non è solamente il tipo di tradimento ad essere decisivo, ma anche le due persone in gioco. Ognuno di noi ha reazioni diverse di fronte a queste tragedie emotive.
> C'è chi perdona tradimenti gravissimi e ricostruisce da zero il rapporto.
> C'è invece chi non riesce a passare sopra neppure a una minchiata.
> 
> Buscopann



VERO, tutto possibile, ma io non ho ancora incontrato chi ha davvero perdonato un lungo tradimento.


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> FORSE peggio, Di un lutto dopo anni te ne fai una ragione, di un tradimento mai.


Che il tradimento venga paragonato alla morte no dai.Dalla morte non si torna indietro ma dalle corna si puo' rinascere...


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> VERO, tutto possibile, ma io non ho ancora incontrato chi ha davvero perdonato un lungo tradimento.


Nessuno di noi due ha mai incontrato un orso polare credo. Però pare che esistano. E anche più di uno  

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non c'è dubbio che anche il boia provasse dolore a infliggerlo, a meno che non fosse un sadico. Tanto è vero che in molte torture cercava di alleviare le sofferenze uccidendo prima del tempo la vittima.
> Ma se posso scegliere da che parte stare, preferirei provare il dolore del boia piuttosto che quello del condannato.
> La tua analisi è in molti passaggi ineccepibile, ma quello che non si può sentire (quando si parla di tradimento) è dipingere il traditore come colui che soffre e che sprofonda piangente tra le lacrime di un altro/a.
> Questo non si può leggere oggettivamente.
> ...


Io mi sento di concordare, però cerco anche di capire dall'altra parte. Mi pongo solo una domanda: se una persona arriva a tradire, nel caso di grossi problemi nella coppia, significa che ha fatto un percorso di dolore, prima di arrivare al punto. Non è quindi una sorta di lutto simile? E' presa di coscienza di qualcosa che è "morto", in alcuni casi. E in alcuni casi è solo questione di chi molla prima. Si muore lentamente o velocemente in mille modi diversi.
Non so eh...ma visto che appunto il dolore è una questione totalmente soggettiva io in ogni caso credo che la sofferenza sia ovunque.
Del resto quando ti spacchi un osso provi una grande sofferenza che è molto diversa dalla sofferenza data da un taglio profondo, oppure provi una sofferenza quando una persona si allontana e senti incrinare il cuore, sono tutti dolori, diversi, ma dolori. E lasciano tutti uno strascico, un osso non sarà mai più lo stesso, il taglio profondo può lacerare delle terminazioni nervose che non torneranno mai più quelle di prima, una persona che si allontana si porta via una parte di te che non è fisica, ma esiste.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Che il tradimento venga paragonato alla morte no dai.Dalla morte non si torna indietro ma dalle corna si puo' rinascere...



Forse non mi so spiegare.

IO ho sofferto moltissimo per la morte di mio padre,  ma poi te ne fai una ragione,  soprattutto considerando l'eta'. Soffri, ti manca, poi ti abitui a pensarlo, ricordarlo, e ti rassegna, 

Un tradimento invece e' cercato, fatto  consapevolmente,  nascosto per anni, a volte una vita intera di inganni, quindi peggio quando lo scopri, perche' sconvolge presente e passato. NON HAI PIU'  certezze.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Che il tradimento venga paragonato alla morte no dai.Dalla morte non si torna indietro ma dalle corna si puo' rinascere...


Non si parla delle emozioni di chi muore...ma di chi resta.

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non c'è dubbio che anche il boia provasse dolore a infliggerlo, a meno che non fosse un sadico. Tanto è vero che in molte torture cercava di alleviare le sofferenze uccidendo prima del tempo la vittima.
> Ma se posso scegliere da che parte stare, preferirei provare il dolore del boia piuttosto che quello del condannato.
> La tua analisi è in molti passaggi ineccepibile, *ma quello che non si può sentire (quando si parla di tradimento) è dipingere il traditore come colui che soffre e che sprofonda piangente tra le lacrime di un altro/a.
> Questo non si può leggere oggettivamente.*
> ...



non so dove tu l'abbia letto, perchè mi sembra chiaro che io mi riferisca al dopo, non alle motivazioni o ai deliri piangenti del durante.
Anche io non posso leggere di traditori piangenti mentre praticano un cunnilingus o una fellatio.
Solo un idiota totale può crederci, scriverlo o semplicemente pensarlo.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *È *​un lutto. Con tutte le conseguenze che ne derivano.


Concordo


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sento di concordare, però cerco anche di capire dall'altra parte. Mi pongo solo una domanda: se una persona arriva a tradire, nel caso di grossi problemi nella coppia, significa che ha fatto un percorso di dolore, prima di arrivare al punto. Non è quindi una sorta di lutto simile? E' presa di coscienza di qualcosa che è "morto", in alcuni casi. E in alcuni casi è solo questione di chi molla prima. Si muore lentamente o velocemente in mille modi diversi.
> Non so eh...ma visto che appunto il dolore è una questione totalmente soggettiva io in ogni caso credo che la sofferenza sia ovunque.
> Del resto quando ti spacchi un osso provi una grande sofferenza che è molto diversa dalla sofferenza data da un taglio profondo, oppure provi una sofferenza quando una persona si allontana e senti incrinare il cuore, sono tutti dolori, diversi, ma dolori. E lasciano tutti uno strascico, un osso non sarà mai più lo stesso, il taglio profondo può lacerare delle terminazioni nervose che non torneranno mai più quelle di prima, una persona che si allontana si porta via una parte di te che non è fisica, ma esiste.


Nessuno (o quasi) sta negando quello che tu affermi e cioè che sarebbe un errore non capire chi sta dall'altra parte. 
Sono anni che sostengo che il vero tradimento (quello fisico) è preceduto spesso (ma non sempre) da un altro tradimento: quello delle aspettative. Si tradisce perché in primo luogo vengono tradite proprie queste.
Ma relativizzare il dolore è un grandissimo errore. Ci sono sofferenze che sono oggettivamente peggiori di altre.
La sofferenza del carnefice (sempre che ci sia) non è paragonabile a quella della vittima.

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Te la puoi fare anche il tradimento.
> Come ha scritto Tebe il tradimento a volte può far ripartire una coppia che praticamente era morta perché è un terremoto che rade al suolo il rapporto. Alcuni dalle macerie prendono strade diverse. Altri ricostruiscono.
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> Dipende. E' un'equazione con più variabili, dove non è solamente il tipo di tradimento ad essere decisivo, ma anche le due persone in gioco. Ognuno di noi ha reazioni diverse di fronte a queste tragedie emotive.
> C'è chi perdona tradimenti gravissimi e ricostruisce da zero il rapporto.
> C'è invece chi non riesce a passare sopra neppure a una minchiata.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> non so dove tu l'abbia letto, perchè mi sembra chiaro che io mi riferisca al dopo, non alle motivazioni o ai deliri piangenti del durante.
> Anche io non posso leggere di traditori piangenti mentre praticano un cunnilingus o una fellatio.
> Solo un idiota totale può crederci, scriverlo o semplicemente pensarlo.


Si è letto anche questo in effetti. Non da te. Ho interpretato male evidentemente le tue parole.
Allora si è d'accordo. Ma tu vai alle Svalbard?

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nessuno (o quasi) sta negando quello che tu affermi e cioè che sarebbe un errore non capire chi sta dall'altra parte.
> Sono anni che sostengo che il vero tradimento (quello fisico) è preceduto spesso (ma non sempre) da un altro tradimento: quello delle aspettative. Si tradisce perché in primo luogo vengono tradite proprie queste.
> Ma relativizzare il dolore è un grandissimo errore. Ci sono sofferenze che sono oggettivamente peggiori di altre.
> La sofferenza del carnefice (sempre che ci sia) non è paragonabile a quella della vittima.
> ...


Ma la domanda è appunto: perchè il carnefice è diventato carnefice? Nel percorso per diventarlo chi ci dice che non abbia sofferto come un cane?
Chiaro, avrebbe dovuto mettere al corrente la vittima se ci fossero stati problemi. Ma sappiamo tutti che spesso e volentieri è quasi impossibile comunicare con alcune persone. Forse manca la voglia, forse ci si è impegnati tanto e non si è riusciti, forse si sono prese decisioni sbagliate (tradendo piuttosto che chiudendo).
Si relativizza il dolore nel momento in cui quel dolore non lo provi, secondo me. 
Poi è chiaro, anche in quello ci sono aspettative...io ho sopportato cose che magari qualcuno non avrebbe retto...io stessa quando leggo certe esperienze penso che non sarei mai stata in grado di sopportarlo. Ecco in cosa lo relativizzo, perchè ognuno davvero reagisce in maniera diversa.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> VERO, tutto possibile, ma io non ho ancora incontrato chi ha davvero perdonato un lungo tradimento.





Buscopann ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi due ha mai incontrato un orso polare credo. Però pare che esistano. E anche più di uno
> 
> Buscopann



scusate un attimo.
Domanda.
Ma perchè vi fissate sulla durata e non su quello che ha portato a quella durata.
Che poi durata non vuol dire niente. tra amanti ci sono mille variabili. frequentazioni che durano tre anni (mia e di man per esempio) dove si è scopato si e no...quanto...11 volte?
Poi chiaramente se diventa per anni un secondo matrimonio la cosa è diversa ma anche li. 
Perchè è stato permesso? Che diavolo è successo? Non puoi non accorgertene. Non si può. Si può spiegare solo con un disinteresse totale per l'altra metà della mela.
Parlo di cose normali, di coppie normali non di gente che per lavoro sta fuori novanta mila mesi all'anno.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sento di concordare, però cerco anche di capire dall'altra parte. *Mi pongo solo una domanda: se una persona arriva a tradire, nel caso di grossi problemi nella coppia, significa che ha fatto un percorso di dolore, prima di arrivare al punto. Non è quindi una sorta di lutto simile? E' presa di coscienza di qualcosa che è "morto", in alcuni casi. E in alcuni casi è solo questione di chi molla prima. Si muore lentamente o velocemente in mille modi diversi.*
> Non so eh...ma visto che appunto il dolore è una questione totalmente soggettiva io in ogni caso credo che la sofferenza sia ovunque.
> Del resto quando ti spacchi un osso provi una grande sofferenza che è molto diversa dalla sofferenza data da un taglio profondo, oppure provi una sofferenza quando una persona si allontana e senti incrinare il cuore, sono tutti dolori, diversi, ma dolori. E lasciano tutti uno strascico, un osso non sarà mai più lo stesso, il taglio profondo può lacerare delle terminazioni nervose che non torneranno mai più quelle di prima, una persona che si allontana si porta via una parte di te che non è fisica, ma esiste.



Il neretto. Il percorso me l'ha spiegato proprio così Mattia.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma la domanda è appunto: perchè il carnefice è diventato carnefice? Nel percorso per diventarlo chi ci dice che non abbia sofferto come un cane?
> Chiaro, avrebbe dovuto mettere al corrente la vittima se ci fossero stati problemi. Ma sappiamo tutti che spesso e volentieri è quasi impossibile comunicare con alcune persone. Forse manca la voglia, forse ci si è impegnati tanto e non si è riusciti, forse si sono prese decisioni sbagliate (tradendo piuttosto che chiudendo).
> Si relativizza il dolore nel momento in cui quel dolore non lo provi, secondo me.
> Poi è chiaro, anche in quello ci sono aspettative...io ho sopportato cose che magari qualcuno non avrebbe retto...io stessa quando leggo certe esperienze penso che non sarei mai stata in grado di sopportarlo. Ecco in cosa lo relativizzo, perchè ognuno davvero reagisce in maniera diversa.


Certo che il traditore nel suo percorso (prima del tradimento) ha sofferto. Bisogna anche vedere per cosa. Ci sono uomini che soffrono perché la moglie non fa i pompini e lo vuole solo fare alla missionaria. 
Ce ne sono altri che soffrono perché dopo il parto la moglie ha preso 35-30 kg e non li ha più persi. 
Ci sono donne che soffrono perché dopo le gravidanze diventano per il marito semplicemente delle mamme e non delle mogli.
I motivi possono essere tantissimi, da quelli più idioti a quelli più condivisibili. Se li sottoponi al giudizio delle persone, ti renderai conto che non è relativa solo la sofferenza in questo caso, ma anche i motivi che la generano.
Ma questa sofferenza non sarà mai paragonabile a quella che subisce un tradito nel momento in cui si svela davanti a lui la realtà di un tradimento subito. E' qualcosa di improvviso..di inaspettato...di devastante.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusate un attimo.
> Domanda.
> Ma perchè vi fissate sulla durata e non su quello che ha portato a quella durata.
> Che poi durata non vuol dire niente. tra amanti ci sono mille variabili. frequentazioni che durano tre anni (mia e di man per esempio) dove si è scopato si e no...quanto...11 volte?
> ...


Io la penso come te infatti.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si parla delle emozioni di chi muore...ma di chi resta.
> 
> Buscopann


Ho capito.Ma e' il paragone che non mi convince...Vieni tradito,vieni sconvolto,perdi le certezze e fin qui ci siamo.Ma dopo una ragione te la devi cmq fare se vuoi andare avanti.Hai perso le certezze ma stabilisci delle priorita'.Soffri,ci pensi e ci ripensi ma questo e' e si va avanti.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si è letto anche questo in effetti. Non da te. Ho interpretato male evidentemente le tue parole.
> Allora si è d'accordo. *Ma tu vai alle Svalbard?*
> 
> Buscopann



solo se vieni tu e andiamo a caccia di orsi polari


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che il traditore nel suo percorso (prima del tradimento) ha sofferto. Bisogna anche vedere per cosa. Ci sono uomini che soffrono perché la moglie non fa i pompini e lo vuole solo fare alla missionaria.
> Ce ne sono altri che soffrono perché dopo il parto la moglie ha preso 35-30 kg e non li ha più persi.
> Ci sono donne che soffrono perché dopo le gravidanze diventano per il marito semplicemente delle mamme e non delle mogli.
> I motivi possono essere tantissimi, da quelli più idioti a quelli più condivisibili. Se li sottoponi al giudizio delle persone, ti renderai conto che non è relativa solo la sofferenza in questo caso, ma anche i motivi che la generano.
> ...


Capisco, lo posso solo immaginare.
Alla fin fine mi viene da pensare che ogni storia, per quanto possa avere dei tratti comuni, è assolutamente unica...come unica è la gioia o il dolore che ti può dare, perchè ognuno è appunto unico.


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Capisco, lo posso solo immaginare.
> Alla fin fine mi viene da pensare che ogni storia, per quanto possa avere dei tratti comuni, è assolutamente unica...come unica è la gioia o il dolore che ti può dare, perchè ognuno è appunto unico.


Il dolore e la sofferenza che si prova sono al di fuori di ogni immaginazione...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma la domanda è appunto: perchè il carnefice è diventato carnefice? Nel percorso per diventarlo chi ci dice che non abbia sofferto come un cane?
> Chiaro, avrebbe dovuto mettere al corrente la vittima se ci fossero stati problemi. Ma sappiamo tutti che spesso e volentieri è quasi impossibile comunicare con alcune persone. Forse manca la voglia, forse ci si è impegnati tanto e non si è riusciti, forse si sono prese decisioni sbagliate (tradendo piuttosto che chiudendo).
> Si relativizza il dolore nel momento in cui quel dolore non lo provi, secondo me.
> Poi è chiaro, anche in quello ci sono aspettative...io ho sopportato cose che magari qualcuno non avrebbe retto...io stessa quando leggo certe esperienze penso che non sarei mai stata in grado di sopportarlo. Ecco in cosa lo relativizzo, perchè ognuno davvero reagisce in maniera diversa.



Quoto


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ho capito.Ma e' il paragone che non mi convince...Vieni tradito,vieni sconvolto,perdi le certezze e fin qui ci siamo.Ma dopo una ragione te la devi cmq fare se vuoi andare avanti.Hai perso le certezze ma stabilisci delle priorita'.Soffri,ci pensi e ci ripensi ma questo e' e si va avanti.



Quello per forza, ma la sofferenza puo' essere piu' forte.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho visto cose sui tradimenti fatti e subiti che voi umani non immaginate nemmeno.
> E grazie al cielo.
> Perché temo che se avessi avuto in merito un educazione "normale", il proseguo della mia vita  non sarebbe stato semplice.
> Ma già a 15 anni ho capito che l'unico tradimento che avrei sentito come tale sarebbe stato quello sentimentale.
> ...


Nervi d'acciaio per separare fisicità e sentimento. O no?


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ho capito.Ma e' il paragone che non mi convince...Vieni tradito,vieni sconvolto,perdi le certezze e fin qui ci siamo.Ma dopo una ragione te la devi cmq fare se vuoi andare avanti.Hai perso le certezze ma stabilisci delle priorita'.Soffri,ci pensi e ci ripensi ma questo e' e si va avanti.


Anche dopo la morte di una persona cara si trova poi la forza di andare avanti. Non ci sono grandi differenze nell'elaborazione del trauma secondo me. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo se vieni tu e andiamo a caccia di orsi polari


Mi vuoi fare fare l'eschimese? Vabbè. .per te questo è altro.  Ma se mi si ritira il pistolotto per il freddo ci pensi tu a rianimarlo?! Voglio tornare in Italia con tutti i pezzi :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (23 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche dopo la morte di una persona cara si trova poi la forza di andare avanti. Non ci sono grandi differenze nell'elaborazione del trauma secondo me.
> 
> Buscopann


Anzi. Sul libro di Recalcati, dice che nel lutto vero e proprio,  la persona amata muore fisicamente, e non potrà mai più tornare. Nel lutto del tradimento, il tradito, e solo lui, ha la facoltà di trasformare la morte in vita, decidendo se rompere la relazione, o perdonare, nel vero senso della parola. L'ho riletto un mucchio di volte quel passo...
il dolore è praticamente lo stesso...


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anzi. Sul libro di Recalcati, dice che nel lutto vero e proprio,  la persona amata muore fisicamente, e non potrà mai più tornare. Nel lutto del tradimento, il tradito, e solo lui, ha la facoltà di trasformare la morte in vita, decidendo se rompere la relazione, o perdonare, nel vero senso della parola. L'ho riletto un mucchio di volte quel passo...
> il dolore è praticamente lo stesso...



Io penso avrei sofferto meno restando vedova. Ne sono convinta.   Un dolore diverso ma non avrebbe distrutto niente.


----------



## Apollonia (23 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io penso avrei sofferto meno restando vedova. Ne sono convinta.   Un dolore diverso ma non avrebbe distrutto niente.


Sai che ci ho pensato anch'io? 
Pensavo di essere la sola a fare pensieri del genere....


----------



## Homer (23 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anzi. Sul libro di *Recalcati*, dice che nel lutto vero e proprio,  la persona amata muore fisicamente, e non potrà mai più tornare. Nel lutto del tradimento, il tradito, e solo lui, ha la facoltà di trasformare la morte in vita, decidendo se rompere la relazione, o perdonare, nel vero senso della parola. L'ho riletto un mucchio di volte quel passo...
> il dolore è praticamente lo stesso...



Bello quel libro, l'ho letto anche io.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai che ci ho pensato anch'io?
> Pensavo di essere la sola a fare pensieri del genere....


Io sono svenuta una notte,  mai successo in vita mia. Fosse morto non mi sarebbe successo.  Ne sono certa.  

In compenso non saro' mai una vedova inconsolabile.    Me ne ha combinate troppe troppe. 

Gli ho detto che non andrei al cimitero 'voglio essere cremato' :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Nervi d'acciaio per separare fisicità e sentimento. O no?


No.
Semplicemente priorità diverse.
Un tradimento fisico non mi fa andare in paranoia, uno mentale si.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

E ammetto che mi risulta naturale separare fisicità e sentimento


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi vuoi fare fare l'eschimese? Vabbè. .per te questo è altro.  Ma se mi si ritira il pistolotto per il freddo ci pensi tu a rianimarlo?! Voglio tornare in Italia con tutti i pezzi :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Io rianimo con i denti a squalo.
Decidi tu...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io rianimo con i denti a squalo.
> Decidi tu...


Ho preso la mia decisione. Declino l'offerta e vado da "Pierino" a mangiare la brovada.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anzi. Sul libro di Recalcati, dice che nel lutto vero e proprio,  la persona amata muore fisicamente, e non potrà mai più tornare. Nel lutto del tradimento, il tradito, e solo lui, ha la facoltà di trasformare la morte in vita, decidendo se rompere la relazione, o perdonare, nel vero senso della parola. L'ho riletto un mucchio di volte quel passo...
> il dolore è praticamente lo stesso...





disincantata ha detto:


> Io penso avrei sofferto meno restando vedova. Ne sono convinta.   Un dolore diverso ma non avrebbe distrutto niente.


E' comprensibile che si possa soffrire anche meno. Perché la morte è qualcosa che fa parte della vita e sai che prima o poi ci dovrai fare i conti.
Il tradimento sai che esiste. Ma non pensi proprio che un giorno toccherà anche a te. Quando accade per davvero, tutte le certezze che ti eri costruito ti crollano addosso e ci resti sepolto.

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho preso la mia decisione. Declino l'offerta e vado da "Pierino" a mangiare la brovada.
> 
> Buscopann


Pavido.

Gente senza coraggio.
Uff


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Semplicemente priorità diverse.
> Un tradimento fisico non mi fa andare in paranoia, uno mentale si.


Capisco anche questo punto di vista e so che le due cose non coincidono per molte persone.

Mi chiedo solo come fai a essere sicura che l'altra metà della coppia sia coinvolto solo fisicamente e non mentalmente. Alla fine ti devi sempre fidare di quello che ti racconta. E' un po' come il traditore che mente per rassicurarti che non c'è stato nulla neppure di fisico. Tu puoi prendere le sue parole per buone, ma la verità la sa solo lui.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pavido.
> 
> Gente senza coraggio.
> Uff


Il gatto di mia suocera ha vissuto nascosto, in preda alle sue paure, per 20 anni. Ora è ancora vivo e sembra un giovincello. Penso che seguirò il suo esempio :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

j


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> j


k


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Capisco anche questo punto di vista e so che le due cose non coincidono per molte persone.
> 
> Mi chiedo solo come fai a essere sicura che l'altra metà della coppia sia coinvolto solo fisicamente e non mentalmente. Alla fine ti devi sempre fidare di quello che ti racconta. E' un po' come il traditore che mente per rassicurarti che non c'è stato nulla neppure di fisico. Tu puoi prendere le sue parole per buone, ma la verità la sa solo lui.
> 
> Buscopann


Ho fatto casino con i quote.
Ho dovuto cancellare. Riscrivo.


Il punto per me è semplicemente uno.
A me sostanzialmente dell'altra non me ne è mai fregato nulla. E' una figura che per sua natura sta sullo sfondo anche se si è zompata il mio avente diritto.
E se quest'ultimo è con me. Ha scelto me. Lavora con me alla costruzione della nostra casa coppia, che cosa vuoi che me ne importi se l'ha amata o meno?
Non mi interessa questo tipo di verità. 
Mi interessa che oggettivamente tutti i giorni lui si faccia il culo con me per tirare su nuove fondamenta.
Il resto è solo sciacquettume da cesso.
Amore o non amore.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma metti anche una foto tua Nicka...anche solo per 5 minuti.Io gia' lo so che hai gli occhi dolci e il sorriso delle bimbe...Si vede per come scrivi...Anzi facciamolo tutti per 5 min cosi io e H7 rodiamo di meno.Io ho sempre pensato che gli occhi son lo specchio del anima e che lo sguardo dice piu' di 1000 parole P.S: anche solo per avermi chiamat fanciulla farei un braccio di ferro con la Matraini!:rotfl:


Ma che cazzo? Ma non potete avvisare prima? :incazzato: Eratò inlove non fare sti scherzi.


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo? Ma non potete avvisare prima? :incazzato: Eratò inlove non fare sti scherzi.


E' carinissima, cosa ti sei perso!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non è che soffre di più o di meno. *Non c'è mica il termometro del dolore *e ognuno reagisce in base a come è fatto.
> Il traditore, sempre che non siano seriali, soffre in modo diverso. Non di più o di meno.
> Diverso.
> E lo provano dolore, fidati.


oh, cazzo se c'è. C'è per quello fisico e per quello emotivo. Se soffrissimo allo stesso modo per qualunque cosa, saremmo profondi emotivamente come pozzanghere.
E se una cosa ti provoca dolore, peraltro, non la fai.
A meno che tu non sia un masochista.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, cazzo se c'è. C'è per quello fisico e per quello emotivo. *Se soffrissimo allo stesso modo per qualunque cosa, saremmo profondi emotivamente come pozzanghere.*
> E se una cosa ti provoca dolore, peraltro, non la fai.
> A meno che tu non sia un masochista.



Si, infatti. Volevo dire quello. 
Rispondevo al commento che diceva che il traditore non prova dolore, quindi non è una pozzanghera


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> E' carinissima, cosa ti sei perso!


Immagino. Non infierire. 

Begli occhi, ma è inutile che mi tenti: il mio cuore è suo.


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Immagino. Non infierire. View attachment 9536
> 
> Begli occhi, ma è inutile che mi tenti: il mio cuore è suo.


5 minuti eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sento di concordare, però cerco anche di capire dall'altra parte. Mi pongo solo una domanda: se una persona arriva a tradire, nel caso di grossi problemi nella coppia, *significa che ha fatto un percorso di dolore, prima di arrivare al punto.* Non è quindi una sorta di lutto simile? E' presa di coscienza di qualcosa che è "morto", in alcuni casi. E in alcuni casi è solo questione di chi molla prima. Si muore lentamente o velocemente in mille modi diversi.
> Non so eh...ma visto che appunto il dolore è una questione totalmente soggettiva io in ogni caso credo che la sofferenza sia ovunque.
> Del resto quando ti spacchi un osso provi una grande sofferenza che è molto diversa dalla sofferenza data da un taglio profondo, oppure provi una sofferenza quando una persona si allontana e senti incrinare il cuore, sono tutti dolori, diversi, ma dolori. E lasciano tutti uno strascico, un osso non sarà mai più lo stesso, il taglio profondo può lacerare delle terminazioni nervose che non torneranno mai più quelle di prima, una persona che si allontana si porta via una parte di te che non è fisica, ma esiste.


oppure che piuttosto di farlo preferisce tradire. 
C'è gente che al minimo dolorino prende l'antidolorifico.
C'è gente che anche se tutti i giorni ha male nello stesso punto, pur di non andare dal medico e farsi fare una diagnosi, prende l'antidolorifico quando non sopporta più il dolore.
C'è gente che ha avuto la diagnosi e sapendo che non c'è cura, prende l'antidolorifico.
C'è pure gente che a forza di antidolorifici, non riesce più a farne a meno.
Dipende, secondo me.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> 5 minuti eh?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho fatto casino con i quote.
> Ho dovuto cancellare. Riscrivo.
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è un punto di vista che rispetto, ma che personalmente non riuscirei a fare mio.
Io l'apertura della coppia ad altre esperienze sessuali (con eventuale coinvolgimento quindi di altre persone) l'ho sempre vissuta come condivisione e non come esclusione. L'esclusione non mi piace quando si tratta di esperienze sessuali, anche senza coinvolgimento emotivo. La condivisione invece è qualcosa che non mi ha mai dato molto fastidio. Anzi, tutt'altro.
Ricordati che la persona potrebbe stare con te semplicemente per un fatto di comodo. Il porto sicuro. Anche se quello che veramente gli fa muovere l'ormone sono i mari tempestosi, che di tanto in tanto ama navigare in solitudine.
Ma in ogni caso rispetto la tua visione della coppia e capisco che è qualcosa che hai elaborato nel tuo percorso.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, infatti. Volevo dire quello.
> Rispondevo al commento che diceva che il traditore non prova dolore, quindi non è una pozzanghera


sssì, però, dicevamo, se una cosa ti provoca DOLORE, non un pizzicorino, tendenzialmente non reiteri nel compierla.
Altrimenti sei O un pirla O un ipocrita che finge il dolore per darsi un alibi.


...e comunque non te l'ho ancora detto, ma bentornata.
Ho avuto un problema con le orchi: cavallette.
Me le hanno devastate.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2014)

Non sono stata tradita, soprattutto o non dopo anni di matrimonio dalla persona di cui mi fidavo di più etc etc. quindi è chiaro che non posso capire cosa si prova.
ma al momento, preferirei di gran lunga che Seth mi lasciasse per un'altra piuttosto che morisse. Il pensiero di un mondo senza l'esistenza di Seth è come un silenzio opprimente che spacca orecchie e cuore.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Capisco anche questo punto di vista e so che le due cose non coincidono per molte persone.
> 
> Mi chiedo solo come fai a essere sicura che l'altra metà della coppia sia coinvolto solo fisicamente e non mentalmente. Alla fine ti devi sempre fidare di quello che ti racconta. E' un po' come il traditore che mente per rassicurarti che non c'è stato nulla neppure di fisico. Tu puoi prendere le sue parole per buone, ma la verità la sa solo lui.
> 
> Buscopann



Infatti, ti devi fidare delle  parole di un TRADITORE, .


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sono stata tradita, soprattutto o non dopo anni di matrimonio dalla persona di cui mi fidavo di più etc etc. quindi è chiaro che non posso capire cosa si prova.
> ma al momento, preferirei di gran lunga che Seth mi lasciasse per un'altra piuttosto che morisse. Il pensiero di un mondo senza l'esistenza di Seth è come un silenzio opprimente che spacca orecchie e cuore.


io l'ho pensato tante volte, il che è segno di come fossi fuori! Ho dovuto davvero sforzarmi di visualizzare che significa davvero che lui fosse morto per capire in che baratro di sofferenza ero caduta... non voglio più dipendere così tanto di una persona che diventi tutto così morboso! anche a rischio di avere rapporti superficiali e niente di più!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> io l'ho pensato tante volte, il che è segno di come fossi fuori! Ho dovuto davvero sforzarmi di visualizzare che significa davvero che lui fosse morto per capire in che baratro di sofferenza ero caduta... non voglio più dipendere così tanto di una persona che diventi tutto così morboso! anche a rischio di avere rapporti superficiali e niente di più!


Scusami, temo di non aver capito bene...


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io sono svenuta una notte,  mai successo in vita mia. Fosse morto non mi sarebbe successo.  Ne sono certa.
> 
> *In compenso non saro' mai una vedova inconsolabile.    Me ne ha combinate troppe troppe. *
> 
> Gli ho detto che non andrei al cimitero 'voglio essere cremato' :rotfl:


Lascerò la password della mia email a mia moglie, così non soffrirà :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lascerò la password della mia email a mia moglie, così non soffrirà :rotfl:


Peggio!Non avra' neanche l'occasione di mandarti a fanculo!:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Peggio!Non avra' neanche l'occasione di mandarti a fanculo!:rotfl:


Undici anni vissuti pericolosamente, secondo me mi riesuma per darmi fuoco


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è un punto di vista che rispetto, ma che personalmente non riuscirei a fare mio.
> Io l'apertura della coppia ad altre esperienze sessuali (con eventuale coinvolgimento quindi di altre persone) l'ho sempre vissuta come condivisione e non come esclusione. L'esclusione non mi piace quando si tratta di esperienze sessuali, anche senza coinvolgimento emotivo. La condivisione invece è qualcosa che non mi ha mai dato molto fastidio. Anzi, tutt'altro.
> Ricordati che la persona potrebbe stare con te semplicemente per un fatto di comodo. Il porto sicuro. Anche se quello che veramente gli fa muovere l'ormone sono i mari tempestosi, che di tanto in tanto ama navigare in solitudine.
> Ma in ogni caso rispetto la tua visione della coppia e capisco che è qualcosa che hai elaborato nel tuo percorso.
> ...


Ho capito 
E si. La matrice è proprio diversa.
Diverso il modo di vivere l' esclusione e la condivisione.
Che come ho scritto prima è stata un'elaborazione in età non sospetta, quando ancora alle dinamiche uomo donna o semplicemente di coppia erano "lontane" da essere vissute.


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Undici anni vissuti pericolosamente, secondo me mi riesuma per darmi fuoco


Oppure prende il cadavere e lo da' pezzo per pezzo agli squali


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

un fedele è fedele fino a che resta fedele......:rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un fedele è fedele fino a che resta fedele......:rotfl:


Però è vero!


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sssì, però, dicevamo, se una cosa ti provoca DOLORE, non un pizzicorino, tendenzialmente non reiteri nel compierla.
> Altrimenti sei O un pirla O un ipocrita che finge il dolore per darsi un alibi.
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io non ti ho ancora salutata.
Cavallette? Minchia. Addirittura una delle sette piaghe d Egitto?
Io comunque le phal e la vandona ( mi ha rifiorito. Uno spettacolo. E sta diventando gigante) non le metto mai fuori d estate.
Stanno sempre in casa al loro posto per un motivo.
Vegetano e fioriscono come delle pazze fregandosene del fuori quindi stanno li. E cosi evito anche cocciniglie e i vermi maledetti che si pappano qualsiasi cosa.
Attualmente ho 7 phal che stanno mettendo lo stelo, il cymbidium giallo uno e il resto dorme della quarta.
Il tuo cymbi?
Mio papa me ne ha regalato uno di un colore meraviglioso e ora è fuori insieme a quello giallo.
Voglio fare una prova.
Lasciarli fuori tutto l inverno coperti dal PVC trasparente come la serra delle grasse.
Alla fine sono tutti ibridati con cymbi che stanno al freddo.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Oppure prende il cadavere e lo da' pezzo per pezzo agli squali


I miei animali preferiti, sarebbe un onore


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lascerò la password della mia email a mia moglie, così non soffrirà :rotfl:


Prova a dargliela ora! Che veramente dopo non saprebbe come mandartici!


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prova a dargliela ora! Che veramente dopo non saprebbe come mandartici!


Non gliela darei neanche dopo, non sono così cattivo... però è come il diario de I ponti di Madison County, forse la darei ai miei figli...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non gliela darei neanche dopo, non sono così cattivo... però è come il diario de *I ponti di Madison County*, forse la darei ai miei figli...



Quella mano sulla maniglia dell'auto mi fa piangere fiumi di lacrime ogni volta


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io non ti ho ancora salutata.
> Cavallette? Minchia. Addirittura una delle sette piaghe d Egitto?
> Io comunque le phal e la vandona ( mi ha rifiorito. Uno spettacolo. E sta diventando gigante) non le metto mai fuori d estate.
> Stanno sempre in casa al loro posto per un motivo.
> ...


ho l'orchidario(insomma... l'ammasso di vasi di orchi) in bagno. Purtroppo, in estate, la finestra la apro. La bastarda è entrata e poi mi è morta nel vaso del papiro.
Ma prima ha lasciato le uova.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lascerò la password della mia email a mia moglie, così non soffrirà :rotfl:


farai bene, mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho l'orchidario(insomma... l'ammasso di vasi di orchi) in bagno. Purtroppo, in estate, la finestra la apro. La bastarda è entrata e poi mi è morta nel vaso del papiro.
> Ma prima ha lasciato le uova.


Madonna che sfiga.
Come le hai debellate?
Gesù. Soni appena entrata in metro e qualcuno landeve avere appena mollata.
Madonna che tanfo.
Siamo tutti sconvolti.


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna che sfiga.
> Come le hai debellate?
> Gesù. Soni appena entrata in metro e qualcuno landeve avere appena mollata.
> Madonna che tanfo.
> Siamo tutti sconvolti.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella mano sulla maniglia dell'auto mi fa piangere fiumi di lacrime ogni volta


A me maciulla il cuore... il mio film d'amore preferito, piango sempre!


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna che sfiga.
> Come le hai debellate?
> Gesù. Soni appena entrata in metro e qualcuno landeve avere appena mollata.
> Madonna che tanfo.
> Siamo tutti sconvolti.


Ma che schifo!!!! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

*Sul dolore e il lutto ....*

Mi trovo piuttosto d'accordo con voi nelle varie sfumature (Busco, Tebe, Disy e Apollonia).

Vorrei aggiungere alcune mie considerazioni.

Il dolore del tradimento subito è senza dubbio simile alla morte della persona amata.

La rabbia che ci abita al momento della scoperta sarebbe la stessa, scarichiamo sull'amante o sul traditore il nostro risentimento, come quando perdi una persona cara te la prendi con il medico, che non l'ha salvato o con la persona cara stessa che ha pensato bene di morire. 

E' un atto necessario per "distaccarsi" emotivamente dalla persona che non può più tornare. Un po' bisogna avercela con lui/lei per poi elaborare la perdita e andare avanti.

Partiamo allora dal presupposto che il traditore non abbia agito per andarsene ... e voglia restare. Qui non devi elaborare la perdita della persona, ma dell'idea che ne avevi, forse. E magari anche dell'idea che avevi di te stesso e del vostro rapporto.

Il tradito, *se non vuole porre fine alla relazione* non può alimentare troppo questa rabbia, che *comporta il distacco dalla persona*, che in una logica di "perdono", ovvero di superamento non di giustificazione,  non può essere coltivata se non nella fase necessaria a prendere le distanze dal "proprio" dolore.

Mi sa che oltre che con Recalcati mi trovo concorde anche con Galimberti ....


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

*divi*

Pero' anche se non manifesti piu' la rabbia, se apparentemente ci sei, se staresti bene con lui, spesso fuggi altrove per stare bene sempre.


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' anche se non manifesti piu' la rabbia, se apparentemente ci sei, se staresti bene con lui, spesso fuggi altrove per stare bene sempre.


cara Disy, la rabbia non la dovresti più provare, non smettere di manifestarla .... sennò la reprimi e fa male :rotfl:

Infatti secondo me chi tradisce dopo essere stato tradito è arrabbiato eccome ....

Ognuno reagisce come può e sa.


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Ma questi avatar con le vostre facce e occhi sono meravigliosi!!!


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusami, temo di non aver capito bene...


cavolo scusa ho quotato te! Volevo quotare non so se Disy o Apollonia. Scusami, oggi sono in confusione totale :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma questi avatar con le vostre facce e occhi sono meravigliosi!!!


Sta diventando il Forum della Panini con tute ste figurine.
Avanti così e Perplesso dovrà cambiare il nome al sito. Non ci sono più i Forum loschi e viscidi di una volta :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sta diventando il Forum della Panini con tute ste figurine.
> Avanti così e Perplesso dovrà cambiare il nome al sito. Non ci sono più i Forum loschi e viscidi di una volta :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Dai Busco, tu ci fai parere una Farmacia .....


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi trovo piuttosto d'accordo con voi nelle varie sfumature (Busco, Tebe, Disy e Apollonia).
> 
> Vorrei aggiungere alcune mie considerazioni.
> 
> ...


Primo: Ti adoro...:up:

Secondo neretto: Concordo sul lutto, mia moglie come me la ricordavo prima non esiste più.

Terzo neretto: E' quello che è successo esattamente a me. E' passato troppo tempo nel quale ho portato troppo rancore, e porto tutt'ora, se pur molto affievolito, a mia moglie, e questo mi ha fatto allontanare troppo da lei. Io, oggi, non riconsco più la persona che ho affianco. Domani non lo so, me ne potrei ancora innamorare....l'ha fatta troppo grossa e tu sai perchè.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> cara Disy, la rabbia non la dovresti più provare, non smettere di manifestarla .... sennò la reprimi e fa male :rotfl:
> 
> Infatti secondo me chi tradisce dopo essere stato tradito è arrabbiato eccome ....
> 
> Ognuno reagisce come può e sa.



No, non sono il tipo che tace, anzi!

Certo che ero arrabbiata,  poi delusa, poi ho cominciato a fregarmene,  poteva andarsene quando voleva, con tutte le complicazioni per lui. 

Niente e' piu' come prima.Poi si possono trovare mille cose per stare bene insieme, ma quello ha fatto e quello resta. 

Quando lo baci e lo abbracci spesso ti torna in mente che lo ha fatto altrove, non e' questione di sesso, proprio di sentimenti.

Quindi  e' giusto  che ognuno trovi il  'suo' modo per stare bene.


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Primo: Ti adoro...:up:
> 
> Secondo neretto: Concordo sul lutto, mia moglie come me la ricordavo prima non esiste più.
> 
> Terzo neretto: E' quello che è successo esattamente a me. E' passato troppo tempo nel quale ho portato troppo rancore, e porto tutt'ora, se pur molto affievolito, a mia moglie, e questo mi ha fatto allontanare troppo da lei. Io, oggi, non riconsco più la persona che ho affianco. Domani non lo so, me ne potrei ancora innamorare....l'ha fatta troppo grossa e tu sai perchè.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma questi avatar con le vostre facce e occhi sono meravigliosi!!!


Vabbè, ma a me non si capisce nulla!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Primo: Ti adoro...:up:
> 
> Secondo neretto: Concordo sul lutto, mia moglie come me la ricordavo prima non esiste più.
> 
> Terzo neretto: E' quello che è successo esattamente a me. E' passato troppo tempo nel quale ho portato troppo rancore, e porto tutt'ora, se pur molto affievolito, a mia moglie, e questo mi ha fatto allontanare troppo da lei. Io, oggi, non riconsco più la persona che ho affianco. Domani non lo so, me ne potrei ancora innamorare....l'ha fatta troppo grossa e tu sai perchè.


Non ricordo esattamente la tua storia ma mi spiace leggerti così
Forse ancora di più dopo che abbiamo chiaccherato l'altra sera e sei decisamente stato una sorpresa


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma a me non si capisce nulla!


si capisce si capisce... che credevi?  cool cute bòna guapetona... :carneval:


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi  e' giusto  che ognuno trovi il  'suo' modo per stare bene.


Certo. Però le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome.

Alla domanda un tradito può tradire (o diventare amante) io rispondo: solo se la rabbia non l'ha abbandonato.


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo esattamente la tua storia ma mi spiace leggerti così
> *Forse ancora di più dopo che abbiamo chiaccherato l'altra sera e sei decisamente stato una sorpresa*



Cosa ti ho detto esattamente??


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma a me non si capisce nulla!


Ma non è vero, sembri un ritratto fatto da Andy Warhol


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Cosa ti ho detto esattamente??


che avete bevuto?  nomi etichette annate per cortesia!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Cosa ti ho detto esattamente??


Nulla sull'argomento. Mi hai detto un paio di volte la stessa frase su di me e sono rimasta colpita
Sarò troppo sensibile ultimamente


Ti ricordi almeno che eri seduto davanti a me e che  abbiamo chiaccherato anche seduti ad un altro tavolo finchè quel rompiscatole di Occhiverdi non ci ha interrotti?


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Certo. Però le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome.
> 
> Alla domanda un tradito può tradire (o diventare amante) io rispondo: solo se la rabbia non l'ha abbandonato.



Ma dopo  un anno e' piu' delusione che rabbia.  E' un non provare piu' quello che sentivi prima per lui.  E' pensare a te.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> che avete bevuto?  nomi etichette annate per cortesia!!


Homer riesce a distruggere la mia autostima ogni volta che mi rivolge la parola
E' molto triste questo


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Cosa ti ho detto esattamente??



Mi ricordo benissimo, poi ti racconterò meglio, non eri presente mentre aprivo il mio cuore a Divina e Disy....


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma dopo  un anno e' piu' delusione che rabbia.  E' un non provare piu' quello che sentiva prima per lui.  E' pensare a te.


Lo capisco. Io però non sarei restata, se non avessi trovato i motivi per restare.


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> si capisce si capisce... che credevi?  cool cute bòna guapetona... :carneval:


Sembrano tag di Youporn!!


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Homer riesce a distruggere la mia autostima ogni volta che mi rivolge la parola
> E' molto triste questo



Dai, aveva perso il portafoglio ed era agitato!


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla sull'argomento. Mi hai detto un paio di volte la stessa frase su di me e sono rimasta colpita
> Sarò troppo sensibile ultimamente
> 
> 
> Ti ricordi almeno che eri seduto davanti a me e che  abbiamo chiaccherato anche seduti ad un altro tavolo finchè quel rompiscatole di Occhiverdi non ci ha interrotti?



Guarda che ho bevuto pochissimo, forse un calice e mezzo, ero distratto da altro.

Ricordo l'intromissione di Occhi, guardavamo le foto delle nostre creature sul cellulare. Tuba, per cortesia bannalo


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dai, aveva perso il portafoglio ed era agitato!



Brava, proprio per quello :up::up:


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Lo capisco. Io però non sarei restata, se non avessi trovato i motivi per restare.



Due situazioni diverse,  io ho trovato questo modo per restare e sto bene.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dai, aveva perso il portafoglio ed era agitato!



Stai peggiorando la situazione: ero con lui a ribaltare divanetti per aiutarlo a cercarli

Lasciami nel mio dolore:triste:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai peggiorando la situazione: ero con lui a ribaltare divanetti per aiutarlo a cercarli
> 
> Lasciami nel mio dolore:triste:


colpa mia e di occhi, che lo abbiamo portato fuori di peso a controllare il bagno, l'auto....


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Dai Busco, tu ci fai parere una Farmacia .....


Ma io sono io. Non esistono imitazioni. Non ho mai letto di Prozac o Cibalgine da queste parti 
C'ho lo stesso avatar da 10 anni. E' ingiallito come la carta invecchiata.

Buscopann


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> colpa mia e di occhi, che lo abbiamo portato fuori di peso a controllare il bagno, l'auto....


Ma come ha fatto a perderlo? In auto???


----------



## Palladiano (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma come ha fatto a perderlo? In auto???


più che altro come ha fatto a perderlo dal lato passeggero


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> più che altro come ha fatto a perderlo dal lato passeggero


E' sceso per ultimo?


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> più che altro come ha fatto a perderlo dal lato passeggero



Quello che ho fatto notare io subito!


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma questi avatar con le vostre facce e occhi sono meravigliosi!!!


Ma hai ragione. Quasibquasi lo faccio anche io.
Tanto mi trucco alla moira Orfei quindi...


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' sceso per ultimo?



Ragazzi mi state facendo venire dei dubbi, ma che cazzo ho fatto da casa mia al ristorante?? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ragazzi mi state facendo venire dei dubbi, ma che cazzo ho fatto da casa mia al ristorante??
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



PORCO! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non è che soffre di più o di meno. Non c'è mica il termometro del dolore e ognuno reagisce in base a come è fatto.
> Il traditore, sempre che non siano seriali, soffre in modo diverso. Non di più o di meno.
> Diverso.
> E lo provano dolore, fidati.





Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> il tradimento che ho subito da Mattia ha salvato la mia coppia.
> Essere duri e puri, a volte, porta a decisioni errate e deleterio per la vita futura di tutti i componenti interessati.
> Vissuto sulla mia pelle.
> ...


Verissimo se avessi tradito io.
Non vale per il tradimento subito.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anzi. Sul libro di Recalcati, dice che nel lutto vero e proprio,  la persona amata muore fisicamente, e non potrà mai più tornare. Nel lutto del tradimento, il tradito, e solo lui, ha la facoltà di trasformare la morte in vita, decidendo se rompere la relazione, o perdonare, nel vero senso della parola. L'ho riletto un mucchio di volte quel passo...
> il dolore è praticamente lo stesso...





disincantata ha detto:


> Io penso avrei sofferto meno restando vedova. Ne sono convinta.   Un dolore diverso ma non avrebbe distrutto niente.





Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai che ci ho pensato anch'io?
> Pensavo di essere la sola a fare pensieri del genere....


E' che il tradimento, e poi non si parla di una relazione di qualche mese che può essere compresa e archiviata più facilmente, è come la morte del traditore ma una morte violenta, dovuta a sua stessa mano, che ti rivela una doppia vita.
Come ei film in cui scopri che è stato un serial killer.
Non hai più un passato comune certo.
Per questo è peggio di una morte naturale che ti lascia intatto un passato piacevole.
Ovvio che per il traditore non c'è nulla di tutto questo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verissimo se avessi tradito io.
> Non vale per il tradimento subito.


Sai che non ho capito?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho fatto casino con i quote.
> Ho dovuto cancellare. Riscrivo.
> 
> 
> ...


Questo ti fa stare bene per M.
Ma se sei tu sciacquettina per Man ti va bene?


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ei film in cui scopri che è stato un serial killer.


C'è un recente racconto di King (Notte buia, niente stelle) sull'argomento


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sono stata tradita, soprattutto o non dopo anni di matrimonio dalla persona di cui mi fidavo di più etc etc. quindi è chiaro che non posso capire cosa si prova.
> ma al momento, preferirei di gran lunga che Seth mi lasciasse per un'altra piuttosto che morisse. Il pensiero di un mondo senza l'esistenza di Seth è come un silenzio opprimente che spacca orecchie e cuore.


L'alternativa non è questa ma sapere che tutto il tempo, o metà del tempo o comunque tanto tempo, mentre stava con te ti ha mentito sistematicamente su mille cose. Questo è peggio della perdita della persona perché è perdere anche quello che c'è stato.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2014)

Mio fratello ha perso sua moglie.
Giovane, in gamba, innamorata lei, innamorato lui, dopo lunga malattia.
Mio fratello più che vivere, sembra sopravvivere.
Sono passati 7 anni.

Anche lui, non è stato tradito. Quindi non sa cosa si prova. Però anche lui, dice che darebbe un braccio, una gamba, tutto, per riaverla viva, pure con un altro, ma viva.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio fratello ha perso sua moglie.
> Giovane, in gamba, innamorata lei, innamorato lui, dopo lunga malattia.
> Mio fratello più che vivere, sembra sopravvivere.
> Sono passati 7 anni.
> ...



Pure io se fosse morto prima di scoprire il tradimento, nonostante il resto e dopo 35 anni.

Dopo cambia tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'alternativa non è questa ma sapere che tutto il tempo, o metà del tempo o comunque tanto tempo, mentre stava con te ti ha mentito sistematicamente su mille cose. Questo è peggio della perdita della persona perché è perdere anche quello che c'è stato.



Perdere il Seth che conosco perchè scopro che mi ha mentito per anni. Rabbia, disillusione, incredulità, rabbia, dolore, sentirsi una pezza da piedi, tutte le cose preziose costruite messe in discussione, anzi, sentirle rotte, false.

Perdere Seth perchè muore. Muore. Rimane intatto tutto, ma LUI NON C'E' PIU' ed è tutto il futuro nostro ad essere rotto per sempre.

Ma vaffanculo ai bei ricordi. Sempre con la premessa che io non conosco certe sensazioni, ma preferisco incazzarmi con Seth da vivo, che rimpiangerlo e ricordarlo come è ora ai miei occhi ogni giorno.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'alternativa non è questa ma sapere che tutto il tempo, o metà del tempo o comunque tanto tempo, mentre stava con te ti ha mentito sistematicamente su mille cose. Questo è peggio della perdita della persona perché è perdere anche quello che c'è stato.



Condivido anche le virgole!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito?


Se fossi arrivata io al tradimento sarebbe stato per un senso di abbandono. Anche se SO che ne avrei palato prima.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio fratello ha perso sua moglie.
> Giovane, in gamba, innamorata lei, innamorato lui, dopo lunga malattia.
> Mio fratello più che vivere, sembra sopravvivere.
> Sono passati 7 anni.
> ...


Non scherziamo, mia madre ucciderebbe per vedere mio padre con un'altra. Vivo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perdere il Seth che conosco perchè scopro che mi ha mentito per anni. Rabbia, disillusione, incredulità, rabbia, dolore, sentirsi una pezza da piedi, tutte le cose preziose costruite messe in discussione, anzi, sentirle rotte, false.
> 
> Perdere Seth perchè muore. Muore. Rimane intatto tutto, ma LUI NON C'E' PIU' ed è tutto il futuro nostro ad essere rotto per sempre.
> 
> Ma vaffanculo ai bei ricordi. Sempre con la premessa che io non conosco certe sensazioni, ma preferisco incazzarmi con Seth da vivo, che rimpiangerlo e ricordarlo come è ora ai miei occhi ogni giorno.


Ma tu vuoi Seth vivo così come è lui. Un altro non lo vuoi.
E scopri che è un altro.
E' da vivere per capirlo.
E' una cosa che odio dire ma è così.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non scherziamo, mia madre ucciderebbe per vedere mio padre con un'altra. Vivo.


Non riesco a spiegarmi.
Non è lui vivo con un altra.
E' lui così come era per te che non ci è mai stato. E' uno con il quale avresti potuto condividere una cena :carneval: ma non costruire una vita. E invece hai costruito una casa con lui ed eri contenta della casetta bianca mentre lui ci infilava insetti schifosi.
Non è più quel lui che amavi e non lo è stato per tanto tempo.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Mio padre è morto 30 anni fa, quasi precisi.
Darei un anno di vita, anche sapendo di averne meno di dieci, per averlo dieci minuti qui.
Mia madre forse darebbe il resto della vita, per un giorno intero.
Anche se avesse ammazzato qualcuno la settimana prima, altro che tradimenti...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mio padre è morto 30 anni fa, quasi precisi.
> Darei un anno di vita, anche sapendo di averne meno di dieci, per averlo dieci minuti qui.
> Mia madre forse darebbe il resto della vita, per un giorno intero.
> Anche se avesse ammazzato qualcuno la settimana prima, altro che tradimenti...


Nella tua idea di lui, lui sarebbe sempre lui anche se avesse ammazzato qualcuno perché immagini che avrebbe avuto delle ragioni coerenti con il suo modo di essere.
Se invece fosse stato uno stupratore e torturatore di bambini non potresti integrare questo suo modo di essere nell'idea che hai di lui e anche quello scherzo divertente che aveva fatto assumerebbe una luce inquietante.
Ho fatto un esempio estremo per farti capire come certi tradimenti siano tanto pesanti da non poter rappresentare solo una deviazione comprensibile in una vita ma stravolgere completamente il vissuto con quella persona.
Hai presente il tizio che si è incontrato in albergo con una, ha filmato mentre l'ammazzava, poi la stuprata da morta? Ecco era sposato con figli.
Cosa vuoi integrare questi fatti con la vita condivisa?
La moglie avrà anche pensato che andava con lei con la fantasia di torturarla e ucciderla.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi Seth vivo così come è lui. Un altro non lo vuoi.
> E scopri che è un altro.
> E' da vivere per capirlo.
> E' una cosa che odio dire ma è così.



Sarebbe un Seth che è stato capace di mentirmi, ok. 

Ma tutto quello che in questi anni mi sta facendo toccare con mano, tutto il suo impegno, la sua abnegazione, la sua pazienza, il suo sforzo continuo perchè io stia bene, il suo essere presente in ogni modo che può immaginare...
Quelli non sapriscono.
Scoprirei una parted i Seth che non conoscevo, metterei in dubbio tante cose, ma quelli che ho elencato sono FATTI.

Tieni conto che IO non dò tanto valore all'andare a letto con altri, lo faccio e lui lo sa, e CHIARAMENTE lui da parte mia ha la stessa libertà (dice che non gli va di approfittarne, ma non importa). Questo limita la mia possibilità di immedesimarmi.
Ma sto immaginando un tradimento proprio brutto, con lui che va con la mia migliore amica senza profilattico da un anno approfittando delle mie visite in ospedale -che so.
O Seth che mi dà buca in una delle poche occasioni che abbiamo per noi per andare con una tipa che magari disprezzo profondamente e lui sa che la disprezzo.

E tuttavia, se pure riesco a sovrapporre questa immagine di un Seth fredifrago all'ennesima potenza a quella del Seth che conosco, non potrei rinnegare tutto quello che fa ogni singolo giorno per me.

Per perdere tutto il Seth che conosco, dovrebbe venire fuori che in questi anni mi è stato dietro solo perchè mi ritiene una bella topa da scopare e non è vero che prova affezione per me.
Ma questo è inimmaginabile, proprio per le prove quotidiane che mi dà.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sarebbe un Seth che è stato capace di mentirmi, ok.
> 
> Ma tutto quello che in questi anni mi sta facendo toccare con mano, tutto il suo impegno, la sua abnegazione, la sua pazienza, il suo sforzo continuo perchè io stia bene, il suo essere presente in ogni modo che può immaginare...
> Quelli non sapriscono.
> ...


Vabbè immagini ma non sai immaginare davvero.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè immagini ma non sai immaginare davvero.



Vero.

Ma si parlasse solo di quanto si è esperito in prima persona qua sarebbe deserto. Ovunque.

Allora vediamo chi ha provato entrambe le cose (dio che sfiga spero non ce ne sia nessuno qui, spero di non rigirare il coltello nella piaga a nessuno); essere stato tradito orrendamente, E aver avuto il lutto vero, morte fisica, dell'amato immacolato.
E sentiamo in che caso ha sofferto meno.

Ma anche avendo tale testimone, sarebbe testimonianza di UNA persona, col suo personalissimo sentire. No?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ma si parlasse solo di quanto si è esperito in prima persona qua sarebbe deserto. Ovunque.
> 
> ...


Io lutti veri ne ho avuti.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lutti veri ne ho avuti.



Mi spiace...

Se vuoi cancello il post di prima, se ti dà fastidio...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace...
> 
> Se vuoi cancello il post di prima, se ti dà fastidio...


No, non mi dà fastidio.
:up:


----------



## Hellseven (24 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Un tradito può diventare amante a sua volta, pur consapevole di quanto egli stesso ha sofferto per il tradimento?
> E se lo diventa...perchè? Perchè non lo frena il ricordo del proprio stesso dolore? Il ricordo dei vari ed eventuali insulti che a suo tempo destinò all'amante del propio amore? E' davvero giustificazione sufficiente il pensiero "ah questo/a mi piace, vedo che ci sta, se non ci stesse con me ci starebbe con qualcun'altro/a, quindi tanto vale che me lo prenda io?" oppure il pensiero "quella/o era una troia/stronzo perchè si comportò così e colà, mentre io non pretendo niente e lo/la lascio libero/a di vivere pienamente la sua famiglia"
> 
> E se lo diventa, ma quanto cattivo è? e quindi, con questa cattiveria, ci è nato o è essa stessa conseguenza del tradimento subito?


Perchè di solito si tende non già a trarre una lezione positiva dal male subito bensì a perpetrarlo a propria volta verso qualcun altro.
Forse è nella natura umana.
I figli molestati tendono a molestare i propri, ad esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perchè di solito si tende non già a trarre una lezione positiva dal male subito bensì a perpetrarlo a propria volta verso qualcun altro.
> Forse è nella natura umana.
> I figli molestati tendono a molestare i propri, ad esempio.


Questo perché le modalità sperimentate nell'infanzia si incidono nella psiche e si ripetono.
Ma vale per tutti, anche per chi è anaffettivo (anche se simula di essere appassionato) o per chi è caldo e affettuoso.
Invece quello subito da adulti è più semplice rielaborarlo razionalmente ed emotivamente e non restituire il male subito.


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

io l'ho già detto molte volte...non ho nessuna difficoltà a pensare che se dovessi scoprire di aver vissuto una bella fetta della mia vita vivendo fuori dalla realtà effettiva mi crollerebbe la terra da sotto i piedi .
sicuramente è  un lutto per la fiducia che avevamo affidato in piena buona fede


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ma si parlasse solo di quanto si è esperito in prima persona qua sarebbe deserto. Ovunque.
> 
> ...


Immacolato non dovrebbe essere, se ho ben capito.
Comunque io ho un'esperienza un po' diversa, non si parlava dell'uomo che mi ha tradito per la comune(qui) accezione del termine, ma diciamo che una persona che ho amato moltissimo di un altro tipo di amore, si è ad un certo punto rivelato una persona totalmente diversa dall'immagine che ne avevo.
Totalmente diversa.
Quella persona mi ha tenuto nell'inganno, non si è curato di me ma mi ha usato come scudo umano per una serie di cose, mentre mi faceva credere di proteggermi, di sacrificarsi per me fino allo stremo.
Ma ad un certo punto la menzogna si svela, quando la realtà non può più essere confutata solo dalle parole.
Caduto il velo della menzogna, è saltato fuori tutto il bubbone: ho rivisto tutto il mio vissuto con quella persona, reinterpretato accadimenti, ricordato cose che avevo sepolte.
E ho scoperto che la persona che credevo non era mai esistita, era una maschera.
Una maschera che serviva esclusivamente a sfruttare me ed altri, spietatamente, cinicamente.
Quindi la persona che credevo non c'era più, ho tagliato i ponti con lei, ho elaborato un lutto, un lutto tra i più significativi ed ho sofferto per anni. Senza essere compresa, peraltro, perchè tutti credevano che il mio fosse rancore, magari giusto... ma sicuramente eccessivo nella sua manifestazione.
Invece avevo il cuore a pezzi, non mi capacitavo di quanto ero riuscita a non vedere, a nascondere talvolta deliberatamente a me stessa.
E man mano che elaboravo rivedevo il passato e comprendevo per la prima volta cose che avevo accettato passivamente, senza pormi domande.
Vedevo per la prima volta tutto quello che non avrebbe dovuto essere e invece era stato e viceversa, e quasi tutta la mia vita era così.
Avevo vissuto la mia vita guardando attraverso un filtro che ribaltava tutto, la rivedevo adesso per com'era davvero stata. Un tradimento durato anni e anni.
Assieme al lutto è arrivata una sorta di depressione, ho avuto un periodo piuttosto... difficile. Poi piano piano ne sono venuta fuori perchè...  avevo dei buoni motivi per venirne fuori.
Se non avessi avuto quei motivi non so come sarebbe finita. 
Quando quella persona è morta aveva me vicino, perchè alla fine solo io sono rimasta e non si lascia nessuno morire da solo: è stato nuovamente doloroso vederla morire... ma provavo dolore per lui che stava soffrendo, non per me. Per me era già morto. Non ho avvertito nessun vuoto, nessuna lacerazione, nessun smarrimento.    
Solo pena per lui. Che era mio padre.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immacolato non dovrebbe essere, se ho ben capito.
> Comunque io ho un'esperienza un po' diversa, non si parlava dell'uomo che mi ha tradito per la comune(qui) accezione del termine, ma diciamo che una persona che ho amato moltissimo di un altro tipo di amore, si è ad un certo punto rivelato una persona totalmente diversa dall'immagine che ne avevo.
> Totalmente diversa.
> Quella persona mi ha tenuto nell'inganno, non si è curato di me ma mi ha usato come scudo umano per una serie di cose, mentre mi faceva credere di proteggermi, di sacrificarsi per me fino allo stremo.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immacolato non dovrebbe essere, se ho ben capito.
> Comunque io ho un'esperienza un po' diversa, non si parlava dell'uomo che mi ha tradito per la comune(qui) accezione del termine, ma diciamo che una persona che ho amato moltissimo di un altro tipo di amore, si è ad un certo punto rivelato una persona totalmente diversa dall'immagine che ne avevo.
> Totalmente diversa.
> Quella persona mi ha tenuto nell'inganno, non si è curato di me ma mi ha usato come scudo umano per una serie di cose, mentre mi faceva credere di proteggermi, di sacrificarsi per me fino allo stremo.
> ...


Questo è un posto che trasuda di vita. Di vita vera. Qui la gente si mette a nudo. Altroché.
Un abbraccio Sbrì. Per quello che può valere un abbraccio di una pasticca.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immacolato non dovrebbe essere, se ho ben capito.
> Comunque io ho un'esperienza un po' diversa, non si parlava dell'uomo che mi ha tradito per la comune(qui) accezione del termine, ma diciamo che una persona che ho amato moltissimo di un altro tipo di amore, si è ad un certo punto rivelato una persona totalmente diversa dall'immagine che ne avevo.
> Totalmente diversa.
> Quella persona mi ha tenuto nell'inganno, non si è curato di me ma mi ha usato come scudo umano per una serie di cose, mentre mi faceva credere di proteggermi, di sacrificarsi per me fino allo stremo.
> ...


che colpi che sa infliggerti la vita e quanta forza scopriamo dentro di noi, nonostante tutto.
un abbraccio


----------



## Hellseven (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immacolato non dovrebbe essere, se ho ben capito.
> Comunque io ho un'esperienza un po' diversa, non si parlava dell'uomo che mi ha tradito per la comune(qui) accezione del termine, ma diciamo che una persona che ho amato moltissimo di un altro tipo di amore, si è ad un certo punto rivelato una persona totalmente diversa dall'immagine che ne avevo.
> Totalmente diversa.
> Quella persona mi ha tenuto nell'inganno, non si è curato di me ma mi ha usato come scudo umano per una serie di cose, mentre mi faceva credere di proteggermi, di sacrificarsi per me fino allo stremo.
> ...


Ti voglio bene.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2014)

Mi spiace tirare in ballo ancora una volta Manzoni, ma tant'è.
Davanti alla morte vera tutto quello che s'ha da fare è stare in silenzio. Si è soli quando si muore e chi sia chi muore lo sa solo dio, per chi ci crede; per chi non crede, solo un grande boh è rispetto. Certo è che si tratta del momento supremo in cui tutta la vita finisce in un nulla. Nessuno ha diritto di giudicare chi sta morendo e chi muore. Nessuno.

Diverso è il discorso sull'immagine che ci costruiami degli altri. Quell'immagine, come tutte le cose mortali, è soggetta al mutamento e solo una sciocca illusione ci può far permanere nell'idea di qualcuno. Eppure tutti ci caschiamo, perché è una strategia per eternizzare, per rispondere alla nostra umana domanda di senso (che però non c'è, eh).
Quando soffriamo come bestie per un tradimento di qualsiasi tipo sia, soffriamo esattamente perché crolla la nostra illusione di permanenza degli esseri e dei fenomeni, con tutto quel bagaglio di sicurezze che si porta appresso questa illusione. Bene fanno i monaci a rinunciare all'amore: sono conseguenti con la scelta di conoscere  e ricordare sempre l'impermanenza.
Gli amori che permangono sono quelli fondati su ciò che non permane: figli, casa, gestione del quotidiano, mutua assistenza.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi spiace tirare in ballo ancora una volta Manzoni, ma tant'è.
> Davanti alla morte vera tutto quello che s'ha da fare è stare in silenzio. Si è soli quando si muore e chi sia chi muore lo sa solo dio, per chi ci crede; per chi non crede, solo un grande boh è rispetto. Certo è che si tratta del momento supremo in cui tutta la vita finisce in un nulla. Nessuno ha diritto di giudicare chi sta morendo e chi muore. Nessuno.
> 
> Diverso è il discorso sull'immagine che ci costruiami degli altri. Quell'immagine, come tutte le cose mortali, è soggetta al mutamento e solo una sciocca illusione ci può far permanere nell'idea di qualcuno. Eppure tutti ci caschiamo, perché è una strategia per eternizzare, per rispondere alla nostra umana domanda di senso (che però non c'è, eh).
> ...


Rinunciare all'amore per non rischiare di vedere tradita l'idea di una persona è rinunciare a una parte della vita.
Nonostante tutto gli sfigati traditi sono una minoranza.
Non si può amare senza una permanenza, nell'evoluzione, della persona, altrimenti si potrebbe amare indifferentemente mille persone intercambiabili o una bambola gonfiabile.


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immacolato non dovrebbe essere, se ho ben capito.
> Comunque io ho un'esperienza un po' diversa, non si parlava dell'uomo che mi ha tradito per la comune(qui) accezione del termine, ma diciamo che una persona che ho amato moltissimo di un altro tipo di amore, si è ad un certo punto rivelato una persona totalmente diversa dall'immagine che ne avevo.
> Totalmente diversa.
> Quella persona mi ha tenuto nell'inganno, non si è curato di me ma mi ha usato come scudo umano per una serie di cose, mentre mi faceva credere di proteggermi, di sacrificarsi per me fino allo stremo.
> ...


Sbri.....


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immacolato non dovrebbe essere, se ho ben capito.
> Comunque io ho un'esperienza un po' diversa, non si parlava dell'uomo che mi ha tradito per la comune(qui) accezione del termine, ma diciamo che una persona che ho amato moltissimo di un altro tipo di amore, si è ad un certo punto rivelato una persona totalmente diversa dall'immagine che ne avevo.
> Totalmente diversa.
> Quella persona mi ha tenuto nell'inganno, non si è curato di me ma mi ha usato come scudo umano per una serie di cose, mentre mi faceva credere di proteggermi, di sacrificarsi per me fino allo stremo.
> ...


Cara Sbri,
una persona non è mai a una dimensione, nemmeno a due. Tu hai subito il tremendo schock della RIVELAZIONE e sotto quello schock hai riletto l'intera figura di ben più -secondo me- di un compagno, perché un padre è molto, molto di più e non sto neanche a giustificare ciò che scrivo.
MA, hai mai provato a pensare se quella che tu chiami maschera fosse invece ANCHE il volto? Scusa se ti appaio impertinente, nel caso...


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Ti abbraccio.

ad unaia amica e' successa una cosa simile e nel suo caso mi sono chiesta come abbia fatto a stargli vicina.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

Un abbraccio Sbri
Le storie dolorose che riguardano i genitori mi lasciano sempre una tristezza infinita per la mia incapacità ad immedesimarmi e per la forza che ha chi ha vissuto storie simili


----------



## Lucrezia (25 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' che il tradimento, e poi non si parla di una relazione di qualche mese che può essere compresa e archiviata più facilmente, è come la morte del traditore ma una morte violenta, dovuta a sua stessa mano, che ti rivela una doppia vita.
> Come ei film in cui scopri che è stato un serial killer.
> Non hai più un passato comune certo.
> Per questo è peggio di una morte naturale che ti lascia intatto un passato piacevole.
> Ovvio che per il traditore non c'è nulla di tutto questo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi.
> Non è lui vivo con un altra.
> E' lui così come era per te che non ci è mai stato. E' uno con il quale avresti potuto condividere una cena :carneval: ma non costruire una vita. E invece hai costruito una casa con lui ed eri contenta della casetta bianca mentre lui ci infilava insetti schifosi.
> Non è più quel lui che amavi e non lo è stato per tanto tempo.


Mi colpisce quello che dici perchè mi sentivo così anch'io. Io però, ufficialmente, ero la traditrice. Per questo fin dall'inizio mi ha stupito l'assolutismo con cui molti dicevano come gli altri potessero o non potessero sentirsi. Paradossalmente il mio tradire è stato l'estremo e ultimo tentativo di salvare la coppia con un atto forte, una dichiarazione violenta di dissenso laddove dialogo, suppliche e rabbia non erano serviti a niente. Per quanto mi riguarda il tradimento l'ho subito io, e non lui, laddove l'uomo che amavo disperatamente si è presentato dicendo di amarmi, promettendomi il mondo, fingendo che fossi la cosa più importante della mia vita e svelandosi infine come un uomo totalmente diverso, che per anni aveva tentato di annientarmi, di separarmi dalle persone che amavo, di schiacciarmi e rendermi come voleva lui ignorando cosa invece fossi io e facendomi sentire in colpa per come ero, rivelandosi come qualcosa di totalmente diverso, e sconosciuto. Tant'è che sono stata io a subirne i danni e a diventare incapace di fidarmi, spaventata dall'amore, nell'osservare che, se quel che avevo creduto l'uomo con cui condividere la mia vita e con cui costruire una famiglia, che credevo essere l'ultimo uomo che avrei amato, si è rivelato inadeguato e un mero attentatore alla mia salute e al mio equilibrio, segretamente e non dichiaratamente, allora come posso pensare che dopo, nel pensare di amare qualcuno, mi stia davvero mettendo nelle mani di uomo che non cercherà invece di distruggermi? Non è possibile giudicare in toto e genericamente. Paradossalmente il casino che ho fatto io è stato l'unico atto che ha portato ad una riflessione e ad una soluzione, e dopo tempo, sono stata persino ringraziata per aver avuto le palle di parlare prima di agire poi, e infine di lasciare. Almeno qualcuno ha fatto qualcosa, per quanto imperfetto e insufficiente.


----------



## ologramma (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immacolato non dovrebbe essere, se ho ben capito.
> Comunque io ho un'esperienza un po' diversa, non si parlava dell'uomo che mi ha tradito per la comune(qui) accezione del termine, ma diciamo che una persona che ho amato moltissimo di un altro tipo di amore, si è ad un certo punto rivelato una persona totalmente diversa dall'immagine che ne avevo.
> Totalmente diversa.
> Quella persona mi ha tenuto nell'inganno, non si è curato di me ma mi ha usato come scudo umano per una serie di cose, mentre mi faceva credere di proteggermi, di sacrificarsi per me fino allo stremo.
> ...


Ti sono vicino,  mi è successo la stessa storia, non con un genitore ,ma con un amico di oltre 50 anni di amicizia mi tradito per motivi economici non pensavo potesse comportarsi così, ora è morto solo come un cane ad accudirlo era rimasto solo il fratello ,all'ultimo mi ero riavvicinato per riprendere l'amicizia che ci legava, ma la consapevolezza di dover morire di tumore e il danno arrecatomi lo faceva sembrare uno zombie , che triste fine solo senza soldi , traditore incallito e senza conforto della moglie ,amiche e figli


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbri,

io ho il gusto della discussione, del generalizzare quando si va sul particolare, andando sul particolare quando vedo che si generalizza. Questo fino a che non si toccano tasti dolenti delle persone con cui parlo.

Tutto il rispetto per il tuo percorso, per il dolore passato (spero, passato).


----------



## Simy (25 Novembre 2014)

Zia Sbri

:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sbri,
> 
> io ho il gusto della discussione, del generalizzare quando si va sul particolare, andando sul particolare quando vedo che si generalizza. Questo fino a che non si toccano tasti dolenti delle persone con cui parlo.
> 
> Tutto il rispetto per il tuo percorso, per il dolore passato (*spero, passato*).


quando parli delle tue radici è passato nel senso che sei diventata donna e hai la forza per andare oltre ...però son cose passate presenti e future radicate nella tua essenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara Sbri,
> una persona non è mai a una dimensione, nemmeno a due. Tu hai subito il tremendo schock della RIVELAZIONE e sotto quello schock hai riletto l'intera figura di ben più -secondo me- di un compagno, perché un padre è molto, molto di più e non sto neanche a giustificare ciò che scrivo.
> MA, hai mai provato a pensare se quella che tu chiami maschera fosse invece ANCHE il volto? Scusa se ti appaio impertinente, nel caso...


Ho riflettuto molto prima di scrivere il post sopra perchè nessuno ha mai saputo tutta la verità, di cui ho fatto un sunto ma questa è. Ho riflettuto molto, mi sono interrogata fino allo stremo. Avevo una fila di : perchè, come, cosa che non finiva più. Alcune di queste domande le rivolsi direttamente a chi poteva darmi le risposte e quelle che ottenni furono sconcertanti. Lo sono spesso, del resto, le risposte di chi ti ha tradito, perchè banalmente sono ben diverse da quella che vorremmo, l'unica, ovvero: è stato tutto un incubo. 
Però bisogna fare i conti con la realtà e bisogna anche dare un significato, spietatamente, alla realtà, diversamente si perde la testa.
Alla fine ho elaborato una sorta di risposta che se pur non mi soddisfa ritengo plausibile.
C'è chi, come me, non si perdona quasi mai un cazzo e c'è chi, sempre e comunque, ha ottime motivazioni per ogni sua azione, una serie di lenti da usare all'occorrenza ed una bilancia truccata. Una sorta di passe-partout morale. Il problema, nel secondo caso, è che ti devi raccontare delle gran balle, a te stesso prima che agli altri, diversamente non ci stai dentro. 
Il bene ed il male, ciò che è giusto e ciò che non lo è, sono opinabili... però una minima serie di paletti dati dal buonsenso, dall'educazione, dall'istinto, pure dalla legge se vogliamo, sono comuni a tutti.
Se una persona viene meno, avendo capacità di intendere, alle regole che compongono questa base o lo fa scientemente chiamandosi fuori dalla società, oppure si crea una realtà aliena in cui il fine è sempre così urgente da giustificare i mezzi e gli altri hanno un sacco di torti.
Ovviamente questa visione distorta regge solo se isoli sostanzialmente la tua realtà da quella degli altri, mantenendo solo una facciata che sia accettabile. Per questo, ho poi capito, io ho vissuto tutta la mia infanzia chiusa in casa.
Non potevo andare a giocare con altri bambini, non potevo invitare altri bambini a giocare da me... però, il giorno del mio compleanno, venivo vestita a nuovo, veniva fatta una festa con tutti i crismi alla quale erano invitati un sacco di bambini... che giocavano tra loro, ovviamente, perchè io manco sapevano chi fossi.
Il tutto testimoniato da una serie di foto, ovviamente, che dovevano servire come testimonianza di quello che mi era stato dato.
Quando, diventando più grandicella, sono dovuta andare a scuola e quindi ho manifestato insofferenza per il mio isolamento mi è stato risposto che gli altri(tutti, eh?) io li dovevo evitare perchè erano maleducati, malati, sporchi e quindi era per il mio bene.  
Invece l'isolamento era l'unico modo per permettere alla realtà distorta di vivere, nonostante l'altra realtà.
Infatti in seguito sono stata messa in collegio.
Questo per fare un esempio, ma piccolo.   
Ovviamente leggendo mi rendo conto che qualcuno possa pensare che io vivessi con persone malate di mente, ma non era così. Vivevo con persone che, per lasciare campo libero alle più becere manifestazioni di egoismo, mentivano alla stragrande, così tanto da non saper più distinguere la verità.
Diventa una prigione, altro che maschera.
Una prigione in cui inconsapevolmente sono scivolata anche io, proprio perchè rendeva la realtà accettabile.
Quindi ho omesso, rimosso, distorto anche io per mantenere la facciata.
L'unica cosa che non mi tornava era che non ero felice e che vivevo costantemente nell'angoscia.
Ho imparato che le menzogne sono come le colture batteriche, crescono in progressione geometrica perchè da ogni menzogna ne derivano almeno due, una per coprire la prima agli altri e la seconda è quella che racconti a te stesso per renderti la cosa accettabile.
Per questo io ho orrore della menzogna. Non è che non dico mai bugie: le dico come tutti. Forse ne dico meno di altri, ma non è sempre nè possibile nè pietoso essere sinceri... con gli altri.
Con me stessa invece tendo ad essere piuttosto spietata e comunque sulle cose che per me sono basilari non mento mai, ne pago volentieri le spese.
E per lo stesso motivo ho una estrema diffidenza per i giudizi negativi, tranchant, inappellabili sulle persone, a meno non siano supportati da motivazioni serie.
Ho imparato che possono facilmente essere dettati dalla paura dell'esito di un confronto.
Perchè noi negli altri ci specchiamo sempre.


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2014)

:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto molto prima di scrivere il post sopra perchè nessuno ha mai saputo tutta la verità, di cui ho fatto un sunto ma questa è. Ho riflettuto molto, mi sono interrogata fino allo stremo. Avevo una fila di : perchè, come, cosa che non finiva più. Alcune di queste domande le rivolsi direttamente a chi poteva darmi le risposte e quelle che ottenni furono sconcertanti. Lo sono spesso, del resto, le risposte di chi ti ha tradito, perchè banalmente sono ben diverse da quella che vorremmo, l'unica, ovvero: è stato tutto un incubo.
> Però bisogna fare i conti con la realtà e bisogna anche dare un significato, spietatamente, alla realtà, diversamente si perde la testa.
> Alla fine ho elaborato una sorta di risposta che se pur non mi soddisfa ritengo plausibile.
> C'è chi, come me, non si perdona quasi mai un cazzo e c'è chi, sempre e comunque, ha ottime motivazioni per ogni sua azione, una serie di lenti da usare all'occorrenza ed una bilancia truccata. Una sorta di passe-partout morale. Il problema, nel secondo caso, è che ti devi raccontare delle gran balle, a te stesso prima che agli altri, diversamente non ci stai dentro.
> ...




:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sbri,
> 
> io ho il gusto della discussione, del generalizzare quando si va sul particolare, andando sul particolare quando vedo che si generalizza. Questo fino a che non si toccano tasti dolenti delle persone con cui parlo.
> 
> Tutto il rispetto per il tuo percorso, per il dolore passato (spero, passato).


Tesoro, ho scoperto stamattina di essermi tolta un gran peso.
Le ombre sono paurose fino a che non si fa luce. 
Anche se luce ne ho fatta in passato, l'ho fatto per quello che mi era strettamente indispensabile per sopravvivere.
Invece parlandone come di un episodio del vissuto, sono riuscita anche un po' a prendere del distacco.
Oddio, ci sarebbe una montagna di roba sulla quale far luce ancora... ma credo proprio che non servirebbe più.
Il dolore è passato, ma quello che è meglio è che passata quella fase in cui ogni tanti ti arriva la sensazione di caduta nel vuoto che tanti qui conoscono bene.


----------



## Homer (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto molto prima di scrivere il post sopra perchè nessuno ha mai saputo tutta la verità, di cui ho fatto un sunto ma questa è. Ho riflettuto molto, mi sono interrogata fino allo stremo. Avevo una fila di : perchè, come, cosa che non finiva più. Alcune di queste domande le rivolsi direttamente a chi poteva darmi le risposte e quelle che ottenni furono sconcertanti. Lo sono spesso, del resto, le risposte di chi ti ha tradito, perchè banalmente sono ben diverse da quella che vorremmo, l'unica, ovvero: è stato tutto un incubo.
> Però bisogna fare i conti con la realtà e bisogna anche dare un significato, spietatamente, alla realtà, diversamente si perde la testa.
> Alla fine ho elaborato una sorta di risposta che se pur non mi soddisfa ritengo plausibile.
> C'è chi, come me, non si perdona quasi mai un cazzo e c'è chi, sempre e comunque, ha ottime motivazioni per ogni sua azione, una serie di lenti da usare all'occorrenza ed una bilancia truccata. Una sorta di passe-partout morale. Il problema, nel secondo caso, è che ti devi raccontare delle gran balle, a te stesso prima che agli altri, diversamente non ci stai dentro.
> ...



Amen.....vado a stamparla :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro, ho scoperto stamattina di essermi tolta un gran peso.
> Le ombre sono paurose fino a che non si fa luce.
> Anche se luce ne ho fatta in passato, l'ho fatto per quello che mi era strettamente indispensabile per sopravvivere.
> Invece parlandone come di un episodio del vissuto, sono riuscita anche un po' a prendere del distacco.
> ...



Un bacio a te, se posso.


----------



## Palladiano (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perchè di solito si tende non già a trarre una lezione positiva dal male subito bensì a perpetrarlo a propria volta verso qualcun altro.
> Forse è nella natura umana.
> I figli molestati tendono a molestare i propri, ad esempio.


Non sempre. Anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mi colpisce quello che dici perchè mi sentivo così anch'io. Io però, ufficialmente, ero la traditrice. Per questo fin dall'inizio mi ha stupito l'assolutismo con cui molti dicevano come gli altri potessero o non potessero sentirsi. Paradossalmente il mio tradire è stato l'estremo e ultimo tentativo di salvare la coppia con un atto forte, una dichiarazione violenta di dissenso laddove dialogo, suppliche e rabbia non erano serviti a niente. Per quanto mi riguarda il tradimento l'ho subito io, e non lui, laddove l'uomo che amavo disperatamente si è presentato dicendo di amarmi, promettendomi il mondo, fingendo che fossi la cosa più importante della mia vita e svelandosi infine come un uomo totalmente diverso, che per anni aveva tentato di annientarmi, di separarmi dalle persone che amavo, di schiacciarmi e rendermi come voleva lui ignorando cosa invece fossi io e facendomi sentire in colpa per come ero, rivelandosi come qualcosa di totalmente diverso, e sconosciuto. Tant'è che sono stata io a subirne i danni e a diventare incapace di fidarmi, spaventata dall'amore, nell'osservare che, se quel che avevo creduto l'uomo con cui condividere la mia vita e con cui costruire una famiglia, che credevo essere l'ultimo uomo che avrei amato, si è rivelato inadeguato e un mero attentatore alla mia salute e al mio equilibrio, segretamente e non dichiaratamente, allora come posso pensare che dopo, nel pensare di amare qualcuno, mi stia davvero mettendo nelle mani di uomo che non cercherà invece di distruggermi? Non è possibile giudicare in toto e genericamente. Paradossalmente il casino che ho fatto io è stato l'unico atto che ha portato ad una riflessione e ad una soluzione, e dopo tempo, sono stata persino ringraziata per aver avuto le palle di parlare prima di agire poi, e infine di lasciare. Almeno qualcuno ha fatto qualcosa, per quanto imperfetto e insufficiente.


Una personalità manipolatrice, quale descrivi tuo marito, è di quelle dalle quali è difficile sfuggire.
Le fughe non si attuano in guanti bianchi.


----------



## LucyLiu (25 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ragazzi mi state facendo venire dei dubbi, ma che cazzo ho fatto da casa mia al ristorante??
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io ti ho visto a lato strada agitare forsennatamente le mani ..... in prossimità di un distributore.....
però il lampione era spento....... mah......


----------

